# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  o0o تجمع التفاؤل .. عروسات المستقبل o0o 6

## نبضي استغفاري

مبرووووووووووووووووك عليكن التجمع 6

وان شاء الله يكوووووووووووون فاتحة خير لنا يااااااااااااارب 

ويرزقنا بالزوج الصالح 




*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*فكره هالحمله يتني من المواضيع اللي اشوفها كل يوم وحده منزله انها تبا تعرس فقلت يابنت ياحلوه* 
*ليش مانسوي لنا تجمع مثل باقي التحمعات لنا نحن العزابيات يكون لنا اهداف وشروط عشان ربي يوفقنا ويرزقنا*

*هني بنسولف وبنكتب كل اللي بخاطرنا وبنلتزم باذن الله بالجدول وكل ما وحده تحس انها بتتراجع نشجعها عشان تستمر*

*بكتب النقاط اللي لازم نلتزم فيها بس اولا والاهم ان هالنقاط اولا تكون عشان التقرب لله سبحانه عشان نسعد في الدنيا والاخره ويطرح ربي البركه في حياتنا يعني حتى لو ربي رزقنا مانوقف نستمر وندعي الله ان يرزقنا بازواج يعوننا على طاعته وذكره*

*الجدول هو*

*1_ الاستغفار*

*ياحبيباتي كلكم سامعين كثيرررر عن الإستغفار وعن النتايج اللي نلاقيها من الإستغفار*
*قال تعالى ((فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا * يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا * ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا ))*
*تمعنت في هذه الآيه فوجدت كل مايتمنى الإنسان يأتي بالإستغفار*
*نزول المطر .... مدراراً*
*الأموال .....*
*البنين ......*
*وقبل ذلك الزواج ....*
*الأنهار ......*
*دخول الجنات ......*
*قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*(من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا، ومن* 
*كل ضيق مخرجا، ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب )* 

*أنا ماراح اكثر كلام عنه إلا بقصه وحده أثرت فيني كثيررر*
*كان الإمام أحمد بن حنبل يريد أن يقضي ليلته في المسجد ، ولكن مُنع من المبيت في المسجد بواسطة حارس المسجد ،،*



*حاول مع الإمام ولكن لا جدوى ، فقال له الإمام سأنام موضع قدمي ، وبالفعل نام الإمام أحمد بن حنبل مكان موضع قدميه ، فقام حارس المسجد بجرّه لإبعاده من مكان المسجد ،*




*وكان الإمام أحمد بن حنبل شيخ وقور تبدو عليه ملامح الكبر ، فرآه خباز فلما رآه يُجرّ بهذه الهيئة عرض عليه المبيت ، وذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل مع الخباز ، فأكرمه ونعّمه ، وذهب الخباز لتحضير عجينه لعمل الخبز ،*




*الإمام أحمد بن حنبل سمع الخباز يستغفر ويستغفر ، ومضى وقت طويل وهو على هذه الحال فتعجب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ، فلما أصبح سأل الإمام أحمد الخباز عن إستغفاره في الليل ، فأجابه الخباز : أنه طوال ما يحضر عجينه ويعجن فهو يستغفر ،* 




*فسأله الإمام أحمد : وهل وجدت لإستغفارك ثمره ، والإمام أحمد سأل الخباز هذا السؤال وهو يعلم ثمرات الإستغفار ، يعلم فضل الإستغفار ، يعلم فوائد الإستغفار ,,*




*فقال الخباز : نعم ، والله ما دعوت دعوة إلا أُجيبت ، إلا دعوة واحدة !! ,,*
*فقال الإمام أحمد : وما هي ,*
*فقال الخباز : رؤية الإمام أحمد بن حنبل !!!! ,,*
*فقال الإمام أحمد : أنا أحمد بن حنبل ،، والله إني جُررت إليك جراً !!!!* 

*نحاول كل يوم نستغفر 1000 مره وفوق*
*ونستغفر بصغيه (استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه) بعد كل صلاه 100 مره*


*3-الصدقه* 


*يكفي انك لما تخرجينها تحسي بفرحه في قلبك*
*يمكن أغلب البنات مثلي مو كل يوم تلاقي اللي تتصدق عليه*
*أنا فكرت بفكره إني أحط حصاله واحط فيها كل يوم صدقه ومتى ماطلعت تصدقت بها .. ولازم نتصدق لو بدرهم ياخواتي واذا اي وحده ماتشتغل تيب كوب ماي وسندويش جبن بيض اي شي وتعطيه لاخوها يعطي لاي عامل موجود بره واذا موووول ماتقدر تخبرنا عشان لما نتصدق نتصدق بنيتنا معها واذا تستحي تخبرني ع الخاص*


*4- ركعتين قيام الليل*

*خلينا نحاول نقوم قبل الفجر بربع ساعه ونصلي لوركعتين من الخاطر والخشوع وندعي قبل السلام والسجود*

*5- الدعاء*
*الدعاء,,,, الدعاء كيف الله بيعطينا واحنا مانسأل ؟؟؟*
*هناك قوانين للدعاء :*
*أولا : ســــل*
*قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( كل دعاء مستجاب . قال رجل : إذاً نكثر ؟ قال عليه السلام : الله أكثر )*
*ثانياً : سل بطريقه صحيحه* 
*إذا لم تحصل على الإجابه غير طريقه السؤال* 
*قال عليه السلام ( من لايسأل الله يغضب عليه )*
*ثالثاً : إسأل الله وانت متيقن بالإجابه* 
*قال عليه السلام ( أدعوا الله وانتي موقنون بالإجابه )*
*يقول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ( أنا لاأحمل هم الدعاء بل أحمل هم الإجابه )*


*إجلس جلسة هدوووء قبل الطلب* 
*كثير من الناس يسأل الله وهو مشوش الذهن ولا يسمع صوته من كثرة الأفكار* 
*اجلس جلسة هدوء لتبطيء الأفكار* 
*يقول عليه السلام ( امرنا معاشر الأنبياء بالتحنث )*
*والتحنث هو خلو الإنسان بنفسه لمده طويله*
*رابعاً : ألـــــــــــح في الدعاء*
*إن الله يحب الملحين في الدعاء*
*خلينا كلنا نحفظ عندنا في الفون هالدعاء شامل لكل شي وندعو به بعد كل صلاه وفي القيام*

*بسم الله والحمدلله رب العالمين سبحانك لا اله الا انت السميع المجيب*
*لا اله الا انت الحليم العظيم لا اله الا انت رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم* 
*لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شي قدير* 
*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك* 
*اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضى* 
*اللهم لك الحمد عدد خلقك ورضا نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك* 
*اللهم لك الحمد على الاسلام .. اللهم لك الحمد على أن هديتنا ..* 
*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على جميع النعم التي أنعمت بها علينا ..* 
*اللهم اني في كل ما سألتك ربي أعطيتني .. فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي ولا تحرمني إجابتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..* 
*اللهم إني أسألك ان تصلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد .. وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد* 
*اللهم اني استغفرك من جميع الذنوب والخطايا ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم* 
*الهي ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين* 
*اللهم اني استغفرك مما تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه ..* 
*اللهم اني استغفرك من ذنب تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه ..* 
*اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. الهى ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين..*
*لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين* 
*اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فـ اعفو عني* 
*الهى ان كان لي ذنب يحول بيني وبين اجابتك لـ دعائي فـ اغفره لي .. انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت ..* 
*استغفرك اللهم من جميع الذنوب والخطايا وأتوب إليك ..*
*اللهم اني اسألك الجنه وما قرّب اليها من قول وعمل*
*واعوذ بك من النار وما قرب اليها من قول وعمل* 
*اللهم حرّم جلودنا وجلود آبائنا عن النار ..* 
*اللهم اجمعنا في جناتك جنات النعيم .. ولا تفرقنا واهلنا وأحبائنا بعد الممات يا رب العالمين ..* 
*اللهم اقسم لي من خشيتك ما تحول به بيني وبين معصيتك*
*ومن طاعتك ما تبلغني به جنتك .. ومن اليقين ما تهون به علي مصائب الدنيا*
*اللهم اجعل آخر قولي في هذه الحياة الدنيا ان لا اله الا انت* 
*اللهم اني اعوذ بك ان يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت .. اللهم احسن خاتمتي يا رب العالمين ..*
*اللهم اني اسألك باسمك الاعظم .. الذي اذا سألك به أحد اجبته* 
*واذا استعانك به احد اعنته واذا استرحمك به أحد رحمته ..* 
*اللهم اني أسألك بانك الله الحي القيوم .. اللهم اني أسألك بإني اشهد انه لا اله الا انت* 
*الواحد الأحد .. الفرد الصمد .. الذي لم يلد ولم يولد .. ولم يكن له كفواً أحد ..* 
*أن ترزقني .. او ان تجمع بيني وبين .... او ان تهب لي من لدنك زوجاً صالحاً ..* 
*اللهم استعففت فاغنني من فضلك .. اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك*
*ربي لا تذرني فرداً وانت خير الوارثين .. ربي اني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير ..* 
*اللهم انك جامع الناس في يوم لا ريب فيه .. انك لا تخلف الميعاد .. اجمع بيني وبين ...*
*اللهم اني أسألك تتمة شرعك ودينك .. اللهم اعطني ولا تحرمني يا أرحم الراحمين*
*اللهم اني أسألك بعزك وحولك وقدرتك وقوتك وعلمك ورحمتك .. ان تجمع بيني وبين ...*
*اللهم اني أسألك بعزك وذلي .. الا رحمتني وجمعت بيني وبين ..* 
*اللهم اني أسألك بقدرتك وضعفي .. الا جمعت بيني وبين ..* 
*اللهم اني أسألك برحمتك الواسعه .. وعلمك بـ حالي .. ان لا تكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين ..* 
*وانت ترزقني ....* 
*اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجاً صالحاً وارزقني منه بالذريه الصالحه .. يا ذي الجلال والإكرام ..* 
*اللهم يا ربي وسييدي ومولاي وخالقي ورازقي ..* 
*أسألك بإنك العزيز وانا الذليلة إليك* 
*أسألك بإنك القوي وانا الضعيفة اليك* 
*أسألك بإنك الغني وانا الفقيرة إليك* 
*أسألك بإنك المجيب وانا المضطرة إليك* 
*أسألك بإنك القادر الرازق .. وانا بحاجة الى رزقك يا أرحم الراحمين ..* 
*اللهم استرني فوق الارض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض ولا تشمت بي عدواً ولا حاسداً يا أرحم الراحمين* 
*الهى لا تكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين ..* 
*اللهم اني في كل ما سألتك ربي اعطيتني فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي في ان تجمع بيني وبين ...* 
*اللهم اني أسألك بحق قولك ( ادعوني استجب لكم ) اللهم ها انا دعوتك كما أمرتني فـ لا تحرمني إجابتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..* 
*اللهم يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السماوات والارض .. يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام* 
*أسألك بحق قولك ( أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)*
*اللهم اعطني ولا تحرمني عاجلاً غير آجل برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين* 
*يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثتي ..* 
*اللهم اني أسألك بحق قولك ( ان الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب ) وبحق قولك (ان الله على كل شي قدير)*
*ان تجمع بيني وبين .... وتقدره لي وتقدرني ليه وتقنعه واهله بي وتقنعني واهلي به* 
*اللهم يسر كل عسير .. اللهم سخر لي من اهلي واهله من ييسر أمرنا يا أرحم الراحمين* 
*اللهم قرب البعيد اللهم قرب البعيد الله قرب البعيد ..* 
*اللهم اني أسألك باسمك الوهاب الرزاق الكريم الرحمن الرحيم .. الحليم العظيم اللطيف الخبير السميع البصير الحي القيوم .. اسألك بجلالتك وعظمتك ..* 
*يا من أمرك بين الكاف والنون واذا قضيت أمراً فإنما تقول له كن فـ يكون ..* 
*اللهم اجمعني بـ زوجي .. عاجلاً غير آجل .. وارزقني منه بالذريه الصالحه ..* 
*اللهم اني أسألك بحق قول نبيك وحبيبك محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم* 
*بأنك حيي كريم .. تستحي إذا رفع العبد لك يديه أن تردهما صفراً خائبتين* 
*يا رب لا تردني خائبه .. يا رب اجب دعائي .. يا رب اعطني ولا تحرمني ..* 
*يا رب يسر ولا تعسر .. يا رب عجّل ولا تؤجل .. يا من بيدك ملكوت كل شيء ..* 
*اللهم انك قلت وقولك الحق بإنك عند حسن ظن عبدك بك .. اللهم ظني بك ان تجيب دعائي .. وان تعطيني سؤلي .. وان تسبغ علي من نعمك .. يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد ..* 
*اللهم يا فاطر السماوات والأرض ويا عالم الغيب والشهاده* 
*اللهم اني أسألك بأنك انت الله مالك الملك وأنك على كل شيء قدير وما تشاء من أمر يكن .. اللهم أرجوك وأتوسل إليك ان تجمع بيني وبين ...* 
*يا رب .. يا رب .. يا أرحم بي من أمي وأبي ..* 
*الهى من لي غيرك أدعوه واتوسل إليه .. اللهم لا تعاقبني بذنوبي واغفر لي وارحمني* 
*واعطني سؤلي .. يا أرحم الراحمين .. يا أكرم الأكرمين .. يا أجود الأجودين*
*لو أنفقت ما فى الأرض جميعا ما ألفت بين قلوبهم و لكن الله ألف بينهم إنه عزيز حكيم"*
*اللهم ارزقني وارزق جميع بنات المسلمين ..* 
*اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهد انك انت الذي لااله الاانت .. الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اقضي حاجتي .. انسي وحدتي .. فرج كربتي..اجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيراونذكرك كثيرافانت بي بصير .يامجيب المضطر اذا دعاك..احلل عقدتي ..امن روعتي ..ياالهي من لي الجا اليه اذا لم الجا الي الركن الشديد الذي اذا دعا اجاب .هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا ..اجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن..فانت علي كل شي قدير .يامن قلت لشي كن فيكون..ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة ..وقنا عذاب النار وصلي اللهم علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم.*

*وبعد كل صلاه ندعي بهالدعاء*
*اللهم اني اسالك اني اشهد انك انت الله الذي لا اله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد ان ترزقني الزوج الصالح التقي وان تصب حبي في قلبه صبا واكون قره عينه وقلبه*
*6_ الصلاه على النبي :*
*نصلي على النبي بعد كل صلاه 100 مره عشان تدركنا شفعة رسولنا ويفكنا رب العالمين ما همنا*

*7_ قراءة او سماع القران:*

*خلونا نقرا كل يوم لو 5 صفحات ونسمع كل يوم بصوت الشيخ المحبب لكم سوره كامله* 

*8_ الاذكــــار*

*برنامج التسبيح فيها كثير من الاذكار نستخدمه عشان نردد الاذكار واللي ماعندها خليها تقول 100 مره كل من*

*1_ سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*
*2_ لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
*3_ لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير*

*9_ الشكر 
لازم لازم نشكر الله على الموجود*
*ولو تفكرنا في نعمه وحده مانقدر نوفيها حقها بالشكر*
*سبحانك يالله*
*قال تعالى ( ولئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم)*
*الشكر مقترن بالزياده*
*وقال تعالى ( وقليل من عبادي الشكور )*
*خلينا نكون من القليل*

*على كل شي لو شي بسيط نقول الحمدلله حتى لو شي مب اوكي يحزن قولي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل والحمدلله على كل شي*

*البرنامج اللي بنتبعه وباذن واحد الاحد بيجازينا ربنا بالاجابه التالي*

البرنامج 

*1_ سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم ــــــــ> 100 مره*
*2_ لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير ــــــــ> 100 مره*
*3_ لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين ــــــ> 100 مره* 
*4_لا حولى ولا قوة الا بلله ـــــــ>100 مره*
*5_ سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـــــ100 مره* 
*6_اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد ـــــــ>100 مره والافضل 100 مره بعد كل صلاه*
*7_استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ــــــــ>100مره*
*8_ استغفر لله واتوب اليه ـــــ100مره* 
*9_استغفرلله ــــــــ>2000 مره*


*اكثري من هذه التسبيح والتهليل بنيه التي تردينها* 
*مثلا زواج او وظيفه او غيره*
*وقراة سورة البقره كامله لان فيها بركه وتركها حسره* 

*وتقدرين اتقسمين قراءة سورة البقره يعني مع كل صلاة تقرين 60 ايه* 
*وبذلك اتكونين خلصتي السوره* 

*بنت قراءة البقره للاجررررررررررر*



*اكثري من الدعاد ((( ربي لا أسالك الا رضاك )))*
*يارب يحقق مرادي*

*ولا تنسي صلاة الشفع والوتر*

*اذا صليتيهم طبقي البرنامج* 

*وياليت يكون في الثلث الاخير من اليل* 


*بنات كثير سو البرنامج هاذا* 

*ولله العضيم ان الي عطتني البرنامج هاذا قالت لي ان لم اتمنى من الله شي الا وقد جاني ولله الحمد*

*افعلي هلبرنامج هاذا بنيه رضى ربي العالمين وانتي اتسوين البرنامج تمعني* 
*وبلي اتقولينه وخلي قلبك حاضر معك* 

*ولله العظيم بنات الي راح اتسويه وتحسن النيه ان ربي راح يرزقها* 

*راح اتحس ابراحه كبيره* 

*وتحس انها سوت شي لله* 



*وبنية الرزق* 

*ادعو للي معطتني البرنامج*


قريت هالقانون واااااااااااااايد روعه شرايكم نطبقه من الليله؟


*قانون الجذب ماخوذ من حديث ( تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه ) و حديث ( انا عند حسن ظن عبدي بي ) 


وفكرته : أننا نبي نطبق قانون علمي ديني ألا وهو قانون ( الجذب )

طبعا اسمه ( الجذب ) عند الغرب .. وعندنا احنا اسمه ( التفاؤل وحسن الظن بالله )

نبذة عن القانون :

من أفضل التمارين التي تقوي مصدر الجذب لدى الإنسان والتي أتت بنتائج مذهله مع كل من طبقها بجدية واهتمام هو تمرين 21×14 وهو من دكتورنا الفاضل صلاح الراشد ..


ملخص التمرين ..

يقوم على كتابة الهدف الذي تريده بالصيغة الإيجابية والأنية كأنك حققته ثم تكرره 21 مرّة في جلسة واحده غير منقطعة مع كتابة ردّة الفعل الفكرية فور تلفظ الجملة مهما كانت نوعيتها سلبية أو إيجابية ، وتكرر هذا التمرين اليومي بشكل مستمر لمدة 14 يوماً دون إنقطاع ..

شرح التمرين 

تختارين الهدف اللي تبينه مثل هدفك الزواج اللي بالك 

تكتبين الجمله اجابيه مثل : انا الان متزوجه من ... مو تكتبن انا لا اريد الزواج احد غيره ..

ولازم تكون الجمله واضحه وقصيره

ويجب تكون الجمله بالحاضر ليس المستقبل مثل :لا تقل سوف أشعر بالسعادة أو سوف تأتي الي الأموال .. قد يحصل ذلك ولكن بعد عشرين سنة .. عقلك الباطن يأخذ الجملة حرفياً ثم يطبقها فيرسل إرسالياته ليحصل لك ذلك ولكن في المستقبل فتصبح دائماً قريباً من هدفك ولكن لاتحققه ..

طريقه التمرين :

مثال :

جيبي دفتر خاص لهذا التمرين ,, اكتبي التاريخ والتمرين الأول ,,

بعدي خذي نفس 3 مرات واسترخي ,, ثم اكتبي كل المواصفات الأيجابيه اللي تبينها ( أبي واحد أخلاق - يخاف ربه - حلو - كشخه - يسفرني - يجيبلي دبلة كارتير )

الأيجابيات فقط مو تكتبين مابي واحد عصبي او مابي يدخن عرفتوا ..

بعد كذا غمضي عينك بأسترخاء وتخيلي هالشخص ان تليفونكم دق وخطبوكي وصارت الشوفه 

الشرعية ولبستي الفستان الأبيض ورحتي شهر العسل .. يعني كل شي تبينه تخيليه 

بعدين خذي نفس وجيبي الدفتر واكتبي 21 مره الهدف مع ردة الفعل مثلا

أنا تزوجت اللي أبيه _____> مبسوطه
أنا تزوجت اللي أبيه _____> بيتي حلو
أنا تزوجت اللي أبيه _____> جوعانه

شفتو كيف الهدف مثل ماهو لكن ردة الفعل هو يختلف يعني بسرعه شي تفكرين فيه

وبعد ماتكتبون 21 مره قولي الحمدلله يارب 

التمرين تسوينه مده 14 يوم متواصل اذا نسيتي يوم ما سويتي ابدي من جديد 

دائماً اتركي فترة أسبوع الى أسبوعين على الأقل بين كل تمرين جديد في نفس المجال . 

طبعا القانون هدفه حسن الظن بالله .. بهذي الطريقة بتعيشين التفاؤل

الرسول علية الصلاة والسلام قال ( تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه ) وهذا اللي بنسويه لكن مع زيادة أشياء الاستغفار والدعاء والصدقه ..

للعلم في ناااس كثير تحقق لها اشاء كثيره وفي وحده هناء اخته سويت القانون وخطبها اللي تتمناه ..*

*استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه*
*سبحان الله والحمدلله ولاله الا الله والله اكبر*
*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*
*سبحان الله وبحمده*
*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم*
*لاله الا الله الملك الحق اليقين*
*سبحان الله وبحمده عدد حلقه ولاضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلمااااته*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد كماصليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وال محمد كماباركت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم*

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*آآآآسال الله بآآآسمه الاعظم وبآآآسمائه الحسنى وصفاااته العلى وأأسالك ياارب باني اشهد انك انت الله لا اله الا انت الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفو احد يالله ياارب ياحي ياقيوم يابديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياامن لا يعجزه شي في السماء ولا في الا رض ياامن اذا ارد شي يقوول له كن فيكوون يالله يا مالك خزاائن السموات والارض ياا مجيب دعوة المضطر اذا دعااك يااارب ان الغني ونحن الفقراء انت القوووي ونحن الضعفاااء نحن عبيدك الضعفاااء المساااكين لاحول ولاقوة لنا الابكـ مااالنا رب ندعوه سواك مالنا رب لايعجزه شي غيره يارب العالمين يااااارب هب لي زوج صالح ولد حلال يسعدني واسعده وهب لي اخوااتي وبنات قروب تجمع التفاءل عروسات المستقبل  ودوووه..الرميثيه ..فديت النونو..روح راك..ليالي الامارات..ورد جوري..بطه كيوت...عويش الجابري..بنوته حلوه...حبيبة قلبي..المقنعه...نبضي استغفاري.. نسيم الليل37 .. لجين الكويت .. بنوته 18 .. عروس العيم.. sweety mood .. موقه وعزة نفس ... hiba_003 ..احلام علي.. كبريائي ذبحني ..علياء الشامسي ..بنوته--- .. الفارسـ& .. * نرجس* جميع بنات منتدى سيدات وجميع بنات المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغااربها بالازواج صالحين اولاد الحلال الي يسعدونهم ويعفونهم يااارب العااالمين وان تجعل جميع البنات من عرايس 2010 مـ ياااارب انت القاااادر وسوووواك عاااجز يااارب فرح قلوب جميع البنات يارب العالمين يااارب حقق امنيااااتي وامنياااتهم يااارب* 
*ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النار* 
*وصلي اللهم وسلم على محمد وال محمد* 
*اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين* 
*اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين* 

*باااااااذن ربي الكريم الرحيم الرازق قررررريبا قرررريبا قررررريبا بنلبس الدبله* 




*ونلبــــــس الابيض ونكون احلى* 



ونقعد على الكوشه وحولينا الاهل والربع الخلان وكل من نعز عليهم



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## الر23ميثية

يالله ياربي يجعله فاتحة خير علينا كلنا 

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك علينا كلنا هالتجمع 6

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

مبرووووووووووووووك علينا وعليكم التجمع 6

ويعله إن شاء الله فاتحة خير والكل يبشرنا بخطوبته ^^

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

افففففففف اخيرا اعتدل

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يعله اخرررررررررر تجمع للعروسات ونفتتح تجمع المخطوبات جرييييييييييب يااااااااااااااارب

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

عرووووووووس وينهاااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يعله اخرررررررررر تجمع للعروسات ونفتتح تجمع المخطوبات جرييييييييييب يااااااااااااااارب


آميييييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم اني أسألك بعزك وذلي .. الا رحمتني وجمعت بيني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع وبين الأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل

----------


## الر23ميثية

مادري

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اسمعووووووووووووووووو اليوم الصبح كنت اوعي ابوي للدواااااااااام

وتعالو شوفو التخيل تخيلت ان اوعي ابوي للدوووووووام بورده ع خده 

وازهب له ثيابه اعطرها له وازهب الريووووووووق

اااااااااه واودعه ودعه برومانسيه واقوله ربي يحفظك

ااااااااااخ ياقلبي
مااوعى لكم الا بابوي يصاررررخ وين الجاااااااااي 

عقب اكتشف انه حلم اليقظه

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> اسمعووووووووووووووووو اليوم الصبح كنت اوعي ابوي للدواااااااااام
> 
> وتعالو شوفو التخيل تخيلت ان اوعي ابوي للدوووووووام بورده ع خده 
> 
> وازهب له ثيابه اعطرها له وازهب الريووووووووق
> 
> اااااااااه واودعه ودعه برومانسيه واقوله ربي يحفظك
> 
> ااااااااااخ ياقلبي
> ...


هههههههههههههه فديتج نبوض

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

مبرووووووووك ع تجمع 6 

ويعلهاا اخر تجمع عقبهاااا تجمع المخطوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

اللهم ياجامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه انك لا تخلف الميعاد اجمع(كـــبـريـائـي ذبــحـنــي) بالشخص اللي تتمناه و اجعله من نصيبها وسخره لها عاجل غير آجل يا ذا الجلال والاكرام

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اميييييييييييين كوكو

----------


## الر23ميثية

> اسمعووووووووووووووووو اليوم الصبح كنت اوعي ابوي للدواااااااااام
> 
> وتعالو شوفو التخيل تخيلت ان اوعي ابوي للدوووووووام بورده ع خده 
> 
> وازهب له ثيابه اعطرها له وازهب الريووووووووق
> 
> اااااااااه واودعه ودعه برومانسيه واقوله ربي يحفظك
> 
> ااااااااااخ ياقلبي
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح وتوعينه بذيج الورده الحمرا ومرة البيضاء

----------


## عروس العيم

انا هنيييييييييي 
صج ع قولة رمرم تحفة 
مبروووووووك عليكم التجمع يالله يارب يكون اخر تجمع للعزابيات ونحول لتجمع المخطوبات

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

عرووووووووووووووووووووووووووس

خلنااااااااااااااااا نعرس اول عقب تخيلي انج يدووووووووووه واااااااااااااااااااايد مستعيله الحرمه

----------


## عروس العيم

> عرووووووووووووووووووووووووووس
> 
> خلنااااااااااااااااا نعرس اول عقب تخيلي انج يدووووووووووه واااااااااااااااااااايد مستعيله الحرمه


خخخخخخ يختج شو اسوي من كثر ما مجابله يدوتي فديتها 
صرت اتخيل عمري مثلها 
الحين هي يالسة جدامي كنت احني ريولها والحين تقولي بلاج تخبلتي مع منو تضحكين

----------


## الر23ميثية

تعبااااااااااااانه بناااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

يارب تستوين ماما ويدوه ويدت يدوه بعد

----------


## الر23ميثية

انا احلى شي عندي .. 

يوم يدتي ام امي تيلس عندنا 

يعني ( يدوه يابت امي وامي يابتني .. وانا يبت بنتي .. ) جيل ورا جيل ورا جيل فديتتتتنا 

الله يطووول بعمارنا ويحفظنا

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

رمرم انتي بعدج في الدوام صح

ربي يحفظهم لج

----------


## الر23ميثية

هيه نبووووووووووووووووووووووووض 

عقب شوي بطلع

----------


## عروس العيم

> انا احلى شي عندي .. 
> 
> يوم يدتي ام امي تيلس عندنا 
> 
> يعني ( يدوه يابت امي وامي يابتني .. وانا يبت بنتي .. ) جيل ورا جيل ورا جيل فديتتتتنا 
> 
> الله يطووول بعمارنا ويحفظنا


هي والله وناسة الله يطول بأعمارهم ويخليهم لنا 
الحين باجر انشاء الله يمعة اهلي خالتي وعيالها واختي وعيالها وامي وخواتي وحريم وخوالي وعيالهم 
تدرين والله الكبار هما اللي ميمعينا حواليهم يعني يدوتي ام امي فديتها هي اللي ميمعتنا ولا لو رجت علينا ما كنا شفنا بعض

----------


## الر23ميثية

هيه والله 

هم بركة البيت .. هالعيايز

----------


## عروس العيم

بناااااااااااات ويهي بدا تظهر فيه حبوب مب عارفة شو اسوي ياربي 
استغفرالله تعبت مادري شو ولا شو اعدل ف عمري

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

يمكن الحلوه بتشرف

----------


## عروس العيم

> يمكن الحلوه بتشرف


هيه شكلها جي اللي الحين طالعة ف ويهي مالت الحلوة 
بس في حبوب من قبل من يوم ما رديت من بوظبي وهي طالعة ف ويهي واحس ان ودي اقطع ويهي من كثر ما تحكني انا بشرتي من النوع الحساس والجاف وانا اصلا اسوي ليزر ف ويهي وديما يقولون لي اهتمي بس ماكو لا احط مرت ولا واقي شمس ولا شي 
تلاقيني اول متحمسة وبعدين اطخ واطنش

----------


## الر23ميثية

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

عروووووووووووووووووووووس 

بخبرج شي 

ذاك اليوم من التعب النفسي والضيج


سرت احط على ويهي مايونيز خلطه بزيت زيتون 

ما كملت دقيقة الا ويهي يتحارق علي .. والا اشووووف لون المايونيز من ابيض الى وردي 

شو السالفة 

وان امسحه بسرعه .. واشوووف ويهي مستوي طماطة محترق من المايونيز .. وحول عيوني عادي 

وقلت شقايل بسير الدوام .. وكيف وشو بسوي .. ويلست افكر عقب 

سويت خلطه .. حطيت شوفان .. روب .. بيضة .. خلطهم وحطيتهم على ويهي وحسيت ويهي برد 

المهم خليته يجف واحط طبقة ثانية 

عقب سبحت والحمدلله رد ويهي عاااادي ..

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

انتي نفسي الله يعينج

----------


## فديت النونو

الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

مساء الخير يا أهل الخير 


ومـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرحبا الساع

----------


## فديت النونو

فديت النونو هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــا وينكن يا بنيات

----------


## فديت النونو

أنخطبتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــن ولا بعدكن ؟؟؟ شكل الخطاطيب مضيعين الله يكون في عونهم

----------


## عروس العيم

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> عروووووووووووووووووووووس 
> 
> بخبرج شي 
> 
> ذاك اليوم من التعب النفسي والضيج
> 
> 
> ...


زين الحمدلله تدرين انا وخواتي طالعين ع امي ع اهل امي بشكل عام خدودنا ماشاء الله حمرة 
يعني ف الشمس ف البرد انحرجت عصبت ع اقل شي يزيد الاحمرار يو كنت ف بوظبي خالتي قالت بتسير عيادة الدكتورة سعاد لطفي اللي تطلع ف برنامج حكمة نساء طبعا من شافتني انا وخالتي قالت انتوا فيكم داء الوردية ولازم تهتمون ف بشرتكم <<<<< طاع هاي داء الوردية ماشي شغل 
المهم خالتي خذت كريمات عشان تعالج بقعة كانت طاعة لها مالت الحمال وانا طنشت وما سويت شي 
بس مرات احط روب وعسل ع ويهي

----------


## الر23ميثية

انا بطلع الحين 

نلتقي فالقريب العاجل 

ربي يحفظكم ويحفظني

----------


## عروس العيم

> الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> مساء الخير يا أهل الخير 
> 
> 
> ومـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرحبا الساع


هلا وغلا اهلين حياج 
لا فديتج بعدنا ما انخطبنا الظاهر هالريال مضيع العنوان ولا شكله راح ايي من المريخ  :Smile:

----------


## عروس العيم

> انا بطلع الحين 
> 
> نلتقي فالقريب العاجل 
> 
> ربي يحفظكم ويحفظني


الله حافظج فديتج 
نشوفج ع خير ان شاء الله

----------


## ودوووه

نبوووووووووووووووووووووووض انا زعلانه منج وااااااااااااااااايد  :Frown:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ربي يحفظج رمرم 

فدفد وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينج دبووووووووووووووووووووووووه افتقدنااااااااااااااااج

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

افااااااااااااااااا افااااااااااااااااا ودووووووووووووووه ليش زعلااااااااااااااااانه فدييييييييييييييتج

----------


## عروس العيم

ودوووه فديتج اشحالج 
افا ليش زعلانة من نبوض
فديتها نبوض محد يقدر يزعل منها ماشاءالله عليها

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## فديت النونو

أفا يا الرميثية بتطلعين ليش ؟ راحتج حبوبة الله معاج

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

فدفد رمرم بتطلع من الدوام بتروح البيت ربي يحفظها من كل شر

----------


## فديت النونو

> ربي يحفظج رمرم 
> 
> فدفد وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينج دبووووووووووووووووووووووووه افتقدنااااااااااااااااج


 



*أشتاقلج ربج و رسولج و أشتاقالج الفردوس الأعلى وبعدين ريلج*

----------


## ودوووه

> افااااااااااااااااا افااااااااااااااااا ودووووووووووووووه ليش زعلااااااااااااااااانه فدييييييييييييييتج



اشحقه ماحطيتي اسمي معاكم ف الدعاء  :Frown:

----------


## عروس العيم

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## عروس العيم

بنات ووينكم ليش الهدووووووء

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــع*

----------


## فديت النونو

> بنات ووينكم ليش الهدووووووء


 



شكلهن ملو من سالفة الريل خخخخخخخخخخخ وحليلهن

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

سوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري حبي وهذي حبه ع راسج والله ماانتبهت قسما بالله اموووووووووواح

اللهم سالك باني اشهد انك انت الله لا اله الا انت الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفو احد يالله ياارب ياحي ياقيوم يابديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياامن لا يعجزه شي في السماء ولا في الا رض ياامن اذا ارد شي يقوول له كن فيكوون يالله يا مالك خزاائن السموات والارض ياا مجيب دعوة المضطر اذا دعااك يااارب ان الغني ونحن الفقراء انت القوووي ونحن الضعفاااء نحن عبيدك الضعفاااء المساااكين لاحول ولاقوة لنا الابكـ مااالنا رب ندعوه سواك مالنا رب لايعجزه شي غيره يارب العالمين يااااارب هب لي زوج صالح ولد حلال يسعدني واسعده وهب لي اخوااتي وبنات قروب تجمع التفاءل عروسات المستقبل ودوووه..الرميثيه ..فديت النونو..روح راك..ليالي الامارات..ورد جوري..بطه كيوت...عويش الجابري..بنوته حلوه...حبيبة قلبي..المقنعه...نبضي استغفاري.. نسيم الليل37 .. لجين الكويت .. بنوته 18 .. عروس العيم.. sweety mood .. موقه وعزة نفس ... hiba_003 ..احلام علي.. كبريائي ذبحني ..علياء الشامسي ..بنوته--- .. الفارسـ& .. * نرجس* جميع بنات منتدى سيدات وجميع بنات المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغااربها بالازواج صالحين اولاد الحلال الي يسعدونهم ويعفونهم يااارب العااالمين وان تجعل جميع البنات من عرايس 2010 مـ ياااارب انت القاااادر وسوووواك عاااجز يااارب فرح قلوب جميع البنات يارب العالمين يااارب حقق امنيااااتي وامنياااتهم يااارب 
ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النار 
وصلي اللهم وسلم على محمد وال محمد 
اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ابااااااااااااااااااااااااكم تسولفوووووووووووووووووووون يالله ليش ساااااااااااااااااكتات

----------


## فديت النونو

لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــع

----------


## عروس العيم

> شكلهن ملو من سالفة الريل خخخخخخخخخخخ وحليلهن


خخخخخخ 
اي والله شكلهم جي 
شكلي انا بعد راح ابدا امل وارفع رايةالعنوسة

----------


## فديت النونو

سولفو يالله طلعو أي سالفة

----------


## ودوووه

> سوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري حبي وهذي حبه ع راسج والله ماانتبهت قسما بالله اموووووووووواح
> 
> اللهم سالك باني اشهد انك انت الله لا اله الا انت الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفو احد يالله ياارب ياحي ياقيوم يابديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياامن لا يعجزه شي في السماء ولا في الا رض ياامن اذا ارد شي يقوول له كن فيكوون يالله يا مالك خزاائن السموات والارض ياا مجيب دعوة المضطر اذا دعااك يااارب ان الغني ونحن الفقراء انت القوووي ونحن الضعفاااء نحن عبيدك الضعفاااء المساااكين لاحول ولاقوة لنا الابكـ مااالنا رب ندعوه سواك مالنا رب لايعجزه شي غيره يارب العالمين يااااارب هب لي زوج صالح ولد حلال يسعدني واسعده وهب لي اخوااتي وبنات قروب تجمع التفاءل عروسات المستقبل ودوووه..الرميثيه ..فديت النونو..روح راك..ليالي الامارات..ورد جوري..بطه كيوت...عويش الجابري..بنوته حلوه...حبيبة قلبي..المقنعه...نبضي استغفاري.. نسيم الليل37 .. لجين الكويت .. بنوته 18 .. عروس العيم.. sweety mood .. موقه وعزة نفس ... hiba_003 ..احلام علي.. كبريائي ذبحني ..علياء الشامسي ..بنوته--- .. الفارسـ& .. * نرجس* جميع بنات منتدى سيدات وجميع بنات المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغااربها بالازواج صالحين اولاد الحلال الي يسعدونهم ويعفونهم يااارب العااالمين وان تجعل جميع البنات من عرايس 2010 مـ ياااارب انت القاااادر وسوووواك عاااجز يااارب فرح قلوب جميع البنات يارب العالمين يااارب حقق امنيااااتي وامنياااتهم يااارب 
> ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النار 
> وصلي اللهم وسلم على محمد وال محمد 
> اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
> اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين

وجااااااااااااااااااااان اثتااااااااااااااااااااااانث  :Big Grin: 

فديت روحج انا نبووووووووووووووض

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ابااااااااااااااااااا ريييييييييييييييييل

----------


## عروس العيم

بنات منو فيكم تصوم الاثنين والخميس والايام البيض ؟

----------


## عروس العيم

> بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ابااااااااااااااااااا ريييييييييييييييييل


فدييييييييييتج الله جان زين عندي اخو عود جان خطبناج حقه واستويتي حرمة اخوي 
بس للاسف صغار واحد ف الجامعة والثاني ف الصف العاشر

----------


## فديت النونو

> خخخخخخ 
> اي والله شكلهم جي 
> شكلي انا بعد راح ابدا امل وارفع رايةالعنوسة


 

لا حبوبة بسم الله عليج , لا تقولين جي , إن شاءالله بتعرسين , بس أنتي أصبري عليه
يمكن وحليله يكون نفسه , ما علي يعني هو يكون نفسه و يمع عشان منو ,عشانج يا عروس العيم , أنتي أدعيله أن الله ييسر أموره و يحفظه و ين ما يكون  :Smile:  , وصدقيني الله بيسخره لج فالوقت المناسب  :Smile:

----------


## عويش الجابري

مرحبااااااااااااني بالحلوييييييييين 
دخووول خاص لعيووون حبي ( نبــــوض )


و جان اتوله عليكن كلكن والله ، اسمحووولي الدراسة مشغلتني و لا لو عليه 
بيلس اقرقر هنيه 24 ساعة  :Big Grin:  


اخبااااااااار علوم ، منو سوتها  :Wink:  
خخخخخخ

----------


## عروس العيم

حتى انا ابي اتزوج ربيعاتي الاغلبية امهات الحين 
اهي اهي اهي  :Frown:  وانا بعدني

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

عرووووووووس احممممممممم جاااااااااااان استحي خخخخخخخخخخخ 

انا ان شاء الله ناويه بس من الاسبوع الياي لما اتطهر

----------


## عروس العيم

> مرحبااااااااااااني بالحلوييييييييين 
> دخووول خاص لعيووون حبي ( نبــــوض )
> 
> 
> و جان اتوله عليكن كلكن والله ، اسمحووولي الدراسة مشغلتني و لا لو عليه 
> بيلس اقرقر هنيه 24 ساعة  
> 
> 
> اخبااااااااار علوم ، منو سوتها  
> خخخخخخ


اهلييييين عويش يعطيج العافية فديتج 
الله يوفقج ان شاء الله 
شخبارج

----------


## ودوووه

انا الحمدلله اصوم الايام البيض بس الاثنين والخميس احاول بس هب دوووم

----------


## عويش الجابري

هييييييييييييه نبووووووووض انا بعد ابا ريل  :Frown: 
احساسي متبادلة والله  :Big Grin:  

فديت النونووو شخبارج غناتي؟؟؟؟ 
زمان عنج ما جفتج فديتج ؟ جيف حالج ان شاء الله بخير؟؟؟

عروس العيم مرحبااااااابج يالغلااااااااا 
شحااااااااالج ؟؟ شو دنياج ؟؟؟؟

----------


## عروس العيم

> عرووووووووس احممممممممم جاااااااااااان استحي خخخخخخخخخخخ 
> 
> انا ان شاء الله ناويه بس من الاسبوع الياي لما اتطهر


الحمدلله من كثر ما اشوف يدوتي وماماتي يصومون الحمدلله قمت التزم واصوم كل اثنين وكل خميس والايام البيض من كل شهر والسنن الثانية ( 9 و 10 محرم - 6 ايام البيض بعد رمضان وغيره)

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> لا حبوبة بسم الله عليج , لا تقولين جي , إن شاءالله بتعرسين , بس أنتي أصبري عليه
> يمكن وحليله يكون نفسه , ما علي يعني هو يكون نفسه و يمع عشان منو ,عشانج يا عروس العيم , أنتي أدعيله أن الله ييسر أموره و يحفظه و ين ما يكون  , وصدقيني الله بيسخره لج فالوقت المناسب


صحييييييييييح كلااااااااامج الدررر 
ربي يرزقناااااااااااااا كلكنا اللي يحبوووووونا ويريحووووونا 




> مرحبااااااااااااني بالحلوييييييييين 
> دخووول خاص لعيووون حبي ( نبــــوض )
> 
> 
> و جان اتوله عليكن كلكن والله ، اسمحووولي الدراسة مشغلتني و لا لو عليه 
> بيلس اقرقر هنيه 24 ساعة  
> 
> 
> اخبااااااااار علوم ، منو سوتها  
> خخخخخخ


مراااااااااااااااااااااحب تو مانور التجممممممممممممع فديت روووووووووحج

حيااااااتي والله تسلميييين والله

والله نحن تولهنااااااا علييييييييييييج
بس معذووووووووره دراسه ربي يوفقج فيها ويسهل اموووووووووورج

محد سوووووووووواهااااااااااا 

لوووووووو سويتهاااااااااا جااااان غنيت

سوااااااها قلبي و يااااااااااا حبيبي وحبك وماطاااااااعني واناااااااا من الحب نااااااااااهيه 

ههههههههههههههه نسيا الاغنيه لان من زمان ماصرت اسمع الحمدلله




> حتى انا ابي اتزوج ربيعاتي الاغلبية امهات الحين 
> اهي اهي اهي  وانا بعدني


ربي يسعدهــــــــن والدووووووووور ييا لج جررررررررررريب حبي بااااااذن الله وبنفرح فيييييييييج

----------


## عروس العيم

> هييييييييييييه نبووووووووض انا بعد ابا ريل 
> احساسي متبادلة والله  
> 
> فديت النونووو شخبارج غناتي؟؟؟؟ 
> زمان عنج ما جفتج فديتج ؟ جيف حالج ان شاء الله بخير؟؟؟
> 
> عروس العيم مرحبااااااابج يالغلااااااااا 
> شحااااااااالج ؟؟ شو دنياج ؟؟؟؟


انا الحمدلله فديتج بخير لاهين مع الدوام والاهل ونتريا الشيخ اللي مضيع بيتنا مادري متى بيشرف 
مادري انزل اعلان ف الجرايد والمجلات واحط عنوانا واقول مطلوب زوج وفورا

----------


## عويش الجابري

> اهلييييين عويش يعطيج العافية فديتج 
> الله يوفقج ان شاء الله 
> شخبارج


الله يعافيج الغلااا 
بخير الحمدلله انتي شحالج ؟؟؟
 :Smile: 




> الحمدلله من كثر ما اشوف يدوتي وماماتي يصومون الحمدلله قمت التزم واصوم كل اثنين وكل خميس والايام البيض من كل شهر والسنن الثانية ( 9 و 10 محرم - 6 ايام البيض بعد رمضان وغيره)





شو رايكن نصوم باجر ؟؟؟؟
 :Wink:

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

شلونكم بنات عادتي كل مرة اخل تالي الليل والكل طالع

----------


## عروس العيم

> الله يعافيج الغلااا 
> بخير الحمدلله انتي شحالج ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شو رايكن نصوم باجر ؟؟؟؟


الحمدلله انا نويت الصيام مع يدوتي 
وانتوا بنات منو فيكم بتصوم ؟؟؟؟
ماعدا نبوض طبعا عندها عذرها

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ربي يثبتج ع الطاعه عرووووووس ويجعلها في ميزززززززان حسنااااااتج

انا مقصره في قرات القران بس الحين صرت اسمع واحط ع المجد ولا من النت 

بنااااااااات سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال

اذا ابا اتصدق بنيه معينه كل يوم بس مااطلع يجوز اعطي اخوي يحطها لي بس مااقوله النيه لان ابا تكون سريه

----------


## نور حياتي

السلام عليكم


شحال العزابيات  :12 (52): 


اتخبركم أحيد الشباب لما ما يرومون يعرسون يصومون الحين يى دورنا ولا شو  :Big Grin: 


خبرونا شو العزووبية وياكم شو تسون تدرسون تشتغلون بطاليات ؟؟؟


وبعدين احس بعدكم صغنطوطات ليش مستعيلات  :12 (82):

----------


## عروس العيم

> شلونكم بنات عادتي كل مرة اخل تالي الليل والكل طالع


احنا بخير موقة انتي شخبارج

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> شلونكم بنات عادتي كل مرة اخل تالي الليل والكل طالع


هلااااااااا موووووقتي شحاااااااااااالج حبي شخباررررررررررج

----------


## عروس العيم

> ربي يثبتج ع الطاعه عرووووووس ويجعلها في ميزززززززان حسنااااااتج
> 
> انا مقصره في قرات القران بس الحين صرت اسمع واحط ع المجد ولا من النت 
> 
> بنااااااااات سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال
> 
> اذا ابا اتصدق بنيه معينه كل يوم بس مااطلع يجوز اعطي اخوي يحطها لي بس مااقوله النيه لان ابا تكون سريه


ممممممم والله مادري فديتج انزين ليش ما اتيبين لج حصالة من الحصلات اللي تكون موجودة ف اللجان الخيرية وكل يوم حطي فيها صدقة ويوم تنترس خلي حد يوديها لج اللجنة الخيرية واذا طلعتي ف يوم مكان وشفتي حد ف طريجج تصدقي

----------


## عويش الجابري

> مراااااااااااااااااااااحب تو مانور التجممممممممممممع فديت روووووووووحج
> حيااااااتي والله تسلميييين والله
> والله نحن تولهنااااااا علييييييييييييج
> بس معذووووووووره دراسه ربي يوفقج فيها ويسهل اموووووووووورج
> محد سوووووووووواهااااااااااا 
> لوووووووو سويتهاااااااااا جااااان غنيت
> سوااااااها قلبي و يااااااااااا حبيبي وحبك وماطاااااااعني واناااااااا من الحب نااااااااااهيه 
> ههههههههههههههه نسيا الاغنيه لان من زمان ماصرت اسمع الحمدلله


احيييييييييم و جان استحي ، تسلميييييييين يا قلبي 
منور بوجودكن كلكن ، تتوله عليكن العافية ياربي
والله يوفقنا يميع 

خخخخ ماعليه ماعليه بتسوينها جريب ان شاء الله ياااااااااارب
يا رحمن يارحيم  :Wink: 






> شلونكم بنات عادتي كل مرة اخل تالي الليل والكل طالع


مرحبابج اختي تفضلي حييييييييياج  :Smile: 




> انا الحمدلله فديتج بخير لاهين مع الدوام والاهل ونتريا الشيخ اللي مضيع بيتنا مادري متى بيشرف 
> مادري انزل اعلان ف الجرايد والمجلات واحط عنوانا واقول مطلوب زوج وفورا



ااااااااخ منه ااااااااخ
ترا هذي المشكله مضيع البيت جم مره فهموه وين بيتنا و اي لفة ياخذ ما طاع بيفهم 
ماعليه صدقيني عقب الملجة بسويها ضرابه لا صارت و لا استوت من هالتأخير  :Big Grin:  
ما بطوفها له خخخخخخخ

----------


## فديت النونو

> هييييييييييييه نبووووووووض انا بعد ابا ريل 
> احساسي متبادلة والله  
> 
> فديت النونووو شخبارج غناتي؟؟؟؟ 
> زمان عنج ما جفتج فديتج ؟ جيف حالج ان شاء الله بخير؟؟؟
> 
> عروس العيم مرحبااااااابج يالغلااااااااا 
> شحااااااااالج ؟؟ شو دنياج ؟؟؟؟


 


*هلا بالجابري أقربي خشمج خشمج خخخخخخخخ وينج حبوبة , صح قلتي عندج دراسه ,* *عسى الله يوفقج وييسر أمورج*

----------


## عروس العيم

> احيييييييييم و جان استحي ، تسلميييييييين يا قلبي 
> منور بوجودكن كلكن ، تتوله عليكن العافية ياربي
> والله يوفقنا يميع 
> 
> خخخخ ماعليه ماعليه بتسوينها جريب ان شاء الله ياااااااااارب
> يا رحمن يارحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


خخخخخخخخ اي والله شكله جي يبيله بهدلة محترمة بعد الملجة عشان التأخير

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> شحال العزابيات 
> 
> 
> اتخبركم أحيد الشباب لما ما يرومون يعرسون يصومون الحين يى دورنا ولا شو 
> 
> 
> ...


هلاااااااااا نواره حياااااااااااااتي شحالج

مافهمت علي شو قصدج يي دورنا؟
انا لا ادرس ولا اشتغل بطاليه خخخخخخخ بس تاجره 
وعن العيله هو مب عيله اللي في بالج لو تشوفين سوالفنا اكثرها ضحك ذكر خلطات عشان تقضي وقت
وندعي لبعض سبحااااااااان الله يستجاب دعوه وحده مناااااااا
ياختي كل وحده عندها سبب انها تبا تعرس
انا سببي ربي يعلمه ربي فرج همي  :Frown: 
والحين قوم 13 يدورون الريل ونحن نبا الحلال مانبا الحرام والغلط الغلا  :Smile:  الدنياااااا مول مافيها اماااان
ربيعاااااااتنا ربي يسعدهن كلهن راحن وتميت برووحي وودي باحساااااس الامومه والاستقرار
دعواتج
وربي يسعدج بحيااااااااااتج ويسخر لج بو الشباب

----------


## فديت النونو

> شلونكم بنات عادتي كل مرة اخل تالي الليل والكل طالع


 


الحمدالله تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااام , أنتي شلونج , وكيف صحتج 
عساج بخير يا بنت الكويت  :Smile:

----------


## عويش الجابري

> الحمدلله انا نويت الصيام مع يدوتي 
> وانتوا بنات منو فيكم بتصوم ؟؟؟؟
> ماعدا نبوض طبعا عندها عذرها


أنا و العياذ من كلمة أنا 
بصوم باجر ان شاء الله  :Smile: 




> ربي يثبتج ع الطاعه عرووووووس ويجعلها في ميزززززززان حسنااااااتج
> انا مقصره في قرات القران بس الحين صرت اسمع واحط ع المجد ولا من النت 
> بنااااااااات سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال
> اذا ابا اتصدق بنيه معينه كل يوم بس مااطلع يجوز اعطي اخوي يحطها لي بس مااقوله النيه لان ابا تكون سريه



أعتقد عادي حبيبتي ! 
ما أقدر أفتي ، بس ما ظنتي فيها شي 





> السلام عليكم
> شحال العزابيات 
> اتخبركم أحيد الشباب لما ما يرومون يعرسون يصومون الحين يى دورنا ولا شو 
> خبرونا شو العزووبية وياكم شو تسون تدرسون تشتغلون بطاليات ؟؟؟
> وبعدين احس بعدكم صغنطوطات ليش مستعيلات


و عليج السلام و رحمة الله 
مرحبا اختي، 
خخخ ماعليه صغار و لا كبار نبا نفرح و نلاقي البعل اللي يالس يشرح 
ع حصانه المجسح 
 :Big Grin: 

أنا أدرس طال عمرج  :Smile: 




> *هلا بالجابري أقربي خشمج خشمج خخخخخخخخ وينج حبوبة , صح قلتي عندج دراسه ,* *عسى الله يوفقج وييسر أمورج*


الله يحيييج حياتي ، خشمج 
هيه فديتج دراسه >< لوووول الله يعين 
يوفقنا يمع ياربي =)

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> ممممممم والله مادري فديتج انزين ليش ما اتيبين لج حصالة من الحصلات اللي تكون موجودة ف اللجان الخيرية وكل يوم حطي فيها صدقة ويوم تنترس خلي حد يوديها لج اللجنة الخيرية واذا طلعتي ف يوم مكان وشفتي حد ف طريجج تصدقي


عن الحصاله فكره فيها بس مااعرف احس اني ماارتاح الا وانا احط اول باول بس فكرتج حلوه بعد




> احيييييييييم و جان استحي ، تسلميييييييين يا قلبي 
> منور بوجودكن كلكن ، تتوله عليكن العافية ياربي
> والله يوفقنا يميع 
> 
> خخخخ ماعليه ماعليه بتسوينها جريب ان شاء الله ياااااااااارب
> يا رحمن يارحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله يسممممممممع منج انا وانتي وكل بناااات التجمع





> خخخخخخخخ اي والله شكله جي يبيله بهدلة محترمة بعد الملجة عشان التأخير


ترررررررررررررررررى شكله عااااااااااااااارف انكم بتسون له ررررررررررعب وخااااااااااايف فلا ترعبووووووووووونه وبينوووووو له الرقه والرومانسيه والحنااااااااااااااااان

----------


## عويش الجابري

> هلاااااااااا نواره حياااااااااااااتي شحالج
> 
> مافهمت علي شو قصدج يي دورنا؟
> انا لا ادرس ولا اشتغل بطاليه خخخخخخخ بس تاجره 
> وعن العيله هو مب عيله اللي في بالج لو تشوفين سوالفنا اكثرها ضحك ذكر خلطات عشان تقضي وقت
> وندعي لبعض سبحااااااااان الله يستجاب دعوه وحده مناااااااا
> ياختي كل وحده عندها سبب انها تبا تعرس
> انا سببي ربي يعلمه ربي فرج همي 
> والحين قوم 13 يدورون الريل ونحن نبا الحلال مانبا الحرام والغلط الغلا  الدنياااااا مول مافيها اماااان
> ...



الله يرزقج بالريل الصالح اللي يصونج و يقدرج حبيبتي 
كلامج كله صح و انا وياج 100% 
كل وحده لها عذرها ، و كل واحد تبا تحس بانه في ريل عندها تسانده و يساندها 
يحس فيها و تحس فيه و يكون لها عون و سند 
و من غير جيه بعد العيال نعمة من الله محد ما يتمناهم 

عسى الله يحقق خواطرنا  :Smile: 




> خخخخخخخخ اي والله شكله جي يبيله بهدلة محترمة بعد الملجة عشان التأخير


الاااااا بهدلة اسميه ناوية عليه بنيّــة أنـآ خخخخخخخ
 :Big Grin:  
بطلع هالتأخير من عينه هههههههه

----------


## نور حياتي

> هلاااااااااا نواره حياااااااااااااتي شحالج
> 
> مافهمت علي شو قصدج يي دورنا؟
> انا لا ادرس ولا اشتغل بطاليه خخخخخخخ بس تاجره 
> وعن العيله هو مب عيله اللي في بالج لو تشوفين سوالفنا اكثرها ضحك ذكر خلطات عشان تقضي وقت
> وندعي لبعض سبحااااااااان الله يستجاب دعوه وحده مناااااااا
> ياختي كل وحده عندها سبب انها تبا تعرس
> انا سببي ربي يعلمه ربي فرج همي 
> والحين قوم 13 يدورون الريل ونحن نبا الحلال مانبا الحرام والغلط الغلا  الدنياااااا مول مافيها اماااان
> ...



بو الشباب بعده مضيع بيتنا مع ان باب حوشنا مفتوح 24 hours هههههههههههههههه

بس بيني و بينج جرس بيتنا خربان << صدق والله

انا اشتغل و ادرس وما عندي وقت مووووووووووولية  :12 (78): 


ليش ما تشتغلين صدق ترى الشغل حلوووو و يومج يمر و يكون عندج راتب  :12 (26): 



ياللله موفقة ان شاء الله


شو اخر تطوراتكم ؟ منو انخطبت يالله اعترفوا بسرعه  :12 (68):

----------


## عروس العيم

> عن الحصاله فكره فيها بس مااعرف احس اني ماارتاح الا وانا احط اول باول بس فكرتج حلوه بعد
> 
> 
> 
> الله يسممممممممع منج انا وانتي وكل بناااات التجمع
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ترررررررررررررررررى شكله عااااااااااااااارف انكم بتسون له ررررررررررعب وخااااااااااايف فلا ترعبووووووووووونه وبينوووووو له الرقه والرومانسيه والحنااااااااااااااااان


ويييييييييييي علينا له مني اعطيه الرومانسية والحنان والرقة والاحاسيس والمشاعر بس خل ايي 
حشه انا اللي ماعرف ف الشعر شكلي راح ابدا اقول شعر بسبته

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## عروس العيم

> بو الشباب بعده مضيع بيتنا مع ان باب حوشنا مفتوح 24 hours هههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس بيني و بينج جرس بيتنا خربان << صدق والله
> 
> انا اشتغل و ادرس وما عندي وقت مووووووووووولية 
> 
> 
> ليش ما تشتغلين صدق ترى الشغل حلوووو و يومج يمر و يكون عندج راتب 
> 
> ...


لاتحاتين بعدنا مثل ما احنا ما تغيرنا 
الله يرزقنا يارب بالزوج الصالح جميعا قولوا اميييين
نور شحالج الغالية

----------


## عروس العيم

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييينكم

----------


## عروس العيم

خواتي حبيباتي انا كسلت وتعبانة هذي يلستي من الساعة 7 الصبح وللحين صامدة بس الحين خلاص بوخيشة وصل وفيني رقاااااااااااااااااااد 
اشوفكم ان شاء الله باجر صح نسيت باجر يمعة اهلي بحاول اذا ماقدرت الجمعة بشوفكم 
ديروا بالكم ع نفسكم وتصبحون ع خير واحلام سعيدة وكوابيس بعيدة 
راح اشتاااااااااااق لكم واااااااااااايد

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> بو الشباب بعده مضيع بيتنا مع ان باب حوشنا مفتوح 24 hours هههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس بيني و بينج جرس بيتنا خربان << صدق والله (خلي يشوت بريله خخخخخخخخ
> 
> انا اشتغل و ادرس وما عندي وقت مووووووووووولية 
> 
> 
> ليش ما تشتغلين صدق ترى الشغل حلوووو و يومج يمر و يكون عندج راتب 
> 
> ...


محد بعدنا في الخيط محد من اللألئ طاحت

----------


## عويش الجابري

> بو الشباب بعده مضيع بيتنا مع ان باب حوشنا مفتوح 24 hours هههههههههههههههه
> بس بيني و بينج جرس بيتنا خربان << صدق والله
> انا اشتغل و ادرس وما عندي وقت مووووووووووولية 
> ليش ما تشتغلين صدق ترى الشغل حلوووو و يومج يمر و يكون عندج راتب 
> ياللله موفقة ان شاء الله
> شو اخر تطوراتكم ؟ منو انخطبت يالله اعترفوا بسرعه


لوووووووول محد منا للحينه المشكله هالعرسان اللي مظيعين الدرب  :Big Grin:  
لا ان شاء الله جريب و ظربة بعــد خخخخ  :Big Grin: 





> وييييييييييييييييييييييييييينكم



انا بظهر حبيبتي عقب شوية خلاص وقت النوووم ما اقدر اطول 
لني انش من بدري وايد الصبح فلازم اسير ارقد 

يالله تصبحون على خير حبايبي =)

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــع*

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

عروس عويش نوووم العوافي غالياتي

----------


## فديت النونو

> خواتي حبيباتي انا كسلت وتعبانة هذي يلستي من الساعة 7 الصبح وللحين صامدة بس الحين خلاص بوخيشة وصل وفيني رقاااااااااااااااااااد 
> اشوفكم ان شاء الله باجر صح نسيت باجر يمعة اهلي بحاول اذا ماقدرت الجمعة بشوفكم 
> ديروا بالكم ع نفسكم وتصبحون ع خير واحلام سعيدة وكوابيس بعيدة 
> راح اشتاااااااااااق لكم واااااااااااايد


 


وأنتي من أهل الخير نوم العوافي

----------


## فديت النونو

لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـع

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

فدفد شووووووووو يديدج

----------


## فديت النونو

لرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## فديت النونو

> فدفد شووووووووو يديدج


 


حاليا ما شي , بس دووووووووووووم أفكر في أشياء أريد أسويها عشان أقضي على هالملل

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

اعذروني بنات كنت اقرا موضوع حلو بس وايد انصدمت من المعلومات الي فيه ها بشروني شاخباركم؟ وشلون عقد اللولو الي انه شالله بينفرط حبه ورا حبه قريبا ان شالل

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

نبوض اشتريتي الي خبري خبرج؟؟؟

----------


## "روح راك"

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك علييينا التجمع 6

ان شاااااااااااااااءالله خيييييييير عليييييييييينا

وختامه مسك بس عاد مليييييييييينا 
هع

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

موقه بعدي لاني ما طلعت مفلسه

----------


## فديت النونو

لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووك علييينا التجمع 6
> 
> ان شاااااااااااااااءالله خيييييييير عليييييييييينا
> 
> وختامه مسك بس عاد مليييييييييينا 
> هع


امييييييييييين

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

> امييييييييييين


ايه عادي نص الشهر كلنا مفلسين الحين ندور الجبنه مالت الفاره
الله يرزقج من حلاله

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووك علييينا التجمع 6
> 
> ان شاااااااااااااااءالله خيييييييير عليييييييييينا
> 
> وختامه مسك بس عاد مليييييييييينا 
> هع


حبوبه لاتقولين ملينا قولي احنا في الطريج الى ان نصبح عرايس راحو 5 تجمعات وماباجي الا القليل عاد شكثر الله العالم  :Smile:

----------


## "روح راك"

> حبوبه لاتقولين ملينا قولي احنا في الطريج الى ان نصبح عرايس راحو 5 تجمعات وماباجي الا القليل عاد شكثر الله العالم


آآآآه الله يعيييييييييين

ان شاءالله ربي بيرزقنا قريب 
اقرب عن قبل

----------


## فديت النونو

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووك علييينا التجمع 6
> 
> ان شاااااااااااااااءالله خيييييييير عليييييييييينا
> 
> وختامه مسك بس عاد مليييييييييينا 
> هع


 


حبيبتي صدق كل وحده في خاطرها الله يرزقها بزوج صالح , بس بعد المفروض أنه ما يكون هذا كله همنا , نحن علينا أنه ندعي فصلاتنا و نحسن الظن بالله , ونسلم أمرنا لرب العالمين , 
المفروض أنه نشغل حياتنا بأشياء تفيدنا , مثلا نبووووووووووووووووض عندها تجارة وهذا شي حلو , يعني تقضي وقتها يش ينفعها , ويعتبر رزق لها بنفس الوقت , بالنسبة لي أنا أحاول أني أشتري لغرفتي كماليات عشان أرتب غرفتي , و لأني أحب أدلع غرفتي <<<<<<< ع فكرة أنا وايد أحب الترتيب , أحاول بعد أني أحفظ الجزء الثلاثين من القرآن , وعندي مخططات ثانية , ألا وهي , أريد أتعلم كروشيه و خياطة <<<< ناوية إن شاءالله أشتري ماكينة خياطة 
أريد أقرى كتب في علم نفس عن اطوير الشخصية و تفكير الأيجابي و الخ ,,,,, أشوف أفلام أجنبية وهي طريقة لتعلم اللغة الأنجليزية 
و هاذي أغلب مخطاطاتي يا حلوات , بس فالأخير حلم الأمومة يظل مزروع في قلوبنا كلنا نحن البنات 
وكل تأخيره فيها خيرة




أنتو شو مخططاتكن ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

ان شالله
الله لايردنا خائبين ويرزقنا أفضل الأزواج عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## فديت النونو

> ان شالله
> الله لايردنا خائبين ويرزقنا أفضل الأزواج عاجلا غير آجل


 


آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام

----------


## فديت النونو

لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــع

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

> حبيبتي صدق كل وحده في خاطرها الله يرزقها بزوج صالح , بس بعد المفروض أنه ما يكون هذا كله همنا , نحن علينا أنه ندعي فصلاتنا و نحسن الظن بالله , ونسلم أمرنا لرب العالمين , 
> المفروض أنه نشغل حياتنا بأشياء تفيدنا , مثلا نبووووووووووووووووض عندها تجارة وهذا شي حلو , يعني تقضي وقتها يش ينفعها , ويعتبر رزق لها بنفس الوقت , بالنسبة لي أنا أحاول أني أشتري لغرفتي كماليات عشان أرتب غرفتي , و لأني أحب أدلع غرفتي <<<<<<< ع فكرة أنا وايد أحب الترتيب , أحاول بعد أني أحفظ الجزء الثلاثين من القرآن , وعندي مخططات ثانية , ألا وهي , أريد أتعلم كروشيه و خياطة <<<< ناوية إن شاءالله أشتري ماكينة خياطة 
> أريد أقرى كتب في علم نفس عن اطوير الشخصية و تفكير الأيجابي و الخ ,,,,, أشوف أفلام أجنبية وهي طريقة لتعلم اللغة الأنجليزية 
> و هاذي أغلب مخطاطاتي يا حلوات , بس فالأخير حلم الأمومة يظل مزروع في قلوبنا كلنا نحن البنات 
> وكل تأخيره فيها خيرة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أنتو شو مخططاتكن ؟؟؟؟؟


ماشالله عليج فدفد آنا والترتيب بزحمه اذا شفتيني ارتب معناتها في شي موعارفه اسويه بدراستي وغالبا طول الوقت ارتب خخخخخخخخخ الصابون صرفيه عندي
عاد تدرين الويوم قاعده افكر اتعلم غزل بالصوف
بالنسبه لمخططاتي الحين وايد تقلصت حتى نشاطاتي ترتكز في الدراسه بعدين الدراسه بعدين الدراسه بعدين السينما والمسرح بعدين الريل (كنت مخليه الموضوع لمن اخلص دراسه)
وعقب ماعرفتكم وتجمعكم الحلو صار اهتمامي الريل بعدين الريل بعدين الريل بعدين الدراسه بعدين المسرح والسينما

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

حطيت ماسك على ويهي عشان ارفع الروح المعنويه اليوم استغفر الله داوووووووون حدها

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

*بنااااااااااااااااااااات نص سااااااعه وبررررررررررد

برررب*

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

الله معاج نبوض
آنا بعد استودعكم الله بروح اشوف حظ يانصيب موراضي يشتغل مع المنتدىوعقبها بنام فازعه من صباح الله خير
تصبحون على خير والله الله بالخيال الحلو المتفائل بالريل السنع

----------


## فديت النونو

لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــع

----------


## فديت النونو

خلاص خواتي انا بعد بروح أنام لآن باجر وراي مشوار من صبح تصبحون على خير

----------


## أحلام علي

كوووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

حلااااااااااااامي

بقوووووووولج سرررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## sweety mood

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته احد موجود والا نامو الناس
مبروك التجمع السادس وان شاء الله يكون خير لكل الناس

----------


## ودوووه

انا هنييييييييييييييييييييييي  :Big Grin:

----------


## ودوووه

نبووووووووووض انا بعد ابا اعرف السرررررررر  :Big Grin:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ودوووووووووووووه

احبــــــــــــــــــــج

----------


## sweety mood

افا بس افا ليش محد رد علي السلام زعلانين علي

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته احد موجود والا نامو الناس
> مبروك التجمع السادس وان شاء الله يكون خير لكل الناس


وعليييييييج السلااااااااااااااام

انا موجوده شحالج

الله يبارك فيك

----------


## ودوووه

نبوض حبج ربج 

لا تغيرين السالفه  :Big Grin:  قوووووووولي شو السرررررر

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

توه شفته سويتي اسفه والله

----------


## ودوووه

نبووووووووووووووووض

----------


## sweety mood

ياحبي لك بس لاتتاسفين امزح كنت
اشحالج حبيبتي ان شاء الله تمام

----------


## أحلام علي

خل عنج قالت حلامي

سرج فبير

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اعصااااااااااااااابكم

السرررررررررر هو اني احبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم

سويتي انا بخير انتي شحالج

----------


## sweety mood

الحمد لله كويسه

----------


## أحلام علي

احم احم

وانا احبج اكثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثر

اقولكم

ادعولي =( >> مب بالريل وياراسكم

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ربي يوفقج بدراستج يااااااااااارب

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

صباااااااااااح الخير يا حلووووات

----------


## نور حياتي

صبــــــــــــاح النور شحالكم يا ملقووفات  :12 (80): 


انا ف الدوام و يالسة اشرب كابتشينـــــــــو  :Big Grin: 


و اليوم راحت علي نومة حاطة المنبه 5:50 دقيقة و نشيت عقب ساعة  :12 (82): 


بس الحمد الله وصلت الدوام ف الوقت المناسب  :12 (42): 


ما احب اتأخر لو دقيقة عن دوامي 



تعالوا شو جدولكم و مخططاتكم يعني شو تسووون و تهتمون ف عماركم عسب لما ايى بو الشباب تكونون فل أووووبشن  :44 (30):

----------


## ورد جـوري

صباآآآح الورد والشوق والمسك 
مبروووك التجمع السادس ^___^..

وانا محد سال عني احم احم النت كان مقطوع 

واشتقت حق الكل  :Smile:  ويا مرحبا بكن

----------


## ورد جـوري

> صبــــــــــــاح النور شحالكم يا ملقووفات 
> 
> 
> انا ف الدوام و يالسة اشرب كابتشينـــــــــو 
> 
> 
> و اليوم راحت علي نومة حاطة المنبه 5:50 دقيقة و نشيت عقب ساعة 
> 
> 
> ...


صباح الورد عسوله ^_^
حتى ان شربت كابيتشينو قبل شوي عسب اتصحصح عدل 

وبالنسبة لسؤالج ممم 
انا حاليا وزني زاد شوي و قاعدة اسوي دايت شوي وبوصل الوزن المثالي ^_^

واما الاهتمامات الثانية ممم انا طول عمري اهتم ببشرتي معني اهملت شوي الفترة اللي فات
اسوي تقشير واحب انظف بشرتي والحمدلله مافيها عيوب طبعا وقت العذر تطلعلي كمن حبة غير جي كل شي تمام 
حتى دايما ربيعاتي يسالوني شو استخدم ^^ 

بس عندي هالات ميننتني .. اللي تعرف الحل تخبرنا 
معني اشرب ماي وايد واكلي صحي  :Frown:

----------


## *دلوعة_قلبي*

للرفع

----------


## نخوبه

> بس عندي هالات ميننتني .. اللي تعرف الحل تخبرنا 
> معني اشرب ماي وايد واكلي صحي


همممممم حبيبتي في وآيد أشياء.. أحيد بنت عمي كان فيها .. وعقب تمت تحط أكياس شاي لبتن في الثلاجة وعقب يوم يبرد شوي تحطه على عنونهآآ...
بس ظبطي رقآآآآآآآآدج .. ولآ تسهرين لأن نوم الليل وأيد مفيد ..وبعد حاولي تتجنبين الكحل داخل العين لفترة ... وشوفي إن شاء الله تستفيدين ..
""أحس عندي خبرة ولله الحمد في كل شي ... وإلي تبا أي مساعدة فالها طيب ""

أنا ولله الحمد .. عندي شي أستخدمة قبل لا أستخدم أي شي ... بس مب كريمات .. سواءاً في شعري ويهي جسمي .. الحمدلله 
حاولي دائماً تقرين على عمرج .. الوضوء" ينور الوجة" وبعد قراءة القرآن الفجر .. ^^

----------


## ورد جـوري

> همممممم حبيبتي في وآيد أشياء.. أحيد بنت عمي كان فيها .. وعقب تمت تحط أكياس شاي لبتن في الثلاجة وعقب يوم يبرد شوي تحطه على عنونهآآ...
> بس ظبطي رقآآآآآآآآدج .. ولآ تسهرين لأن نوم الليل وأيد مفيد ..وبعد حاولي تتجنبين الكحل داخل العين لفترة ... وشوفي إن شاء الله تستفيدين ..
> ""أحس عندي خبرة ولله الحمد في كل شي ... وإلي تبا أي مساعدة فالها طيب ""
> 
> أنا ولله الحمد .. عندي شي أستخدمة قبل لا أستخدم أي شي ... بس مب كريمات .. سواءاً في شعري ويهي جسمي .. الحمدلله 
> حاولي دائماً تقرين على عمرج .. الوضوء" ينور الوجة" وبعد قراءة القرآن الفجر .. ^^



ممم انا احب الجحال وااايد ورقادي متلخبط نوعا ما ..
ممكن تخبرينا عن الشي اللي تستخدمينه  :Big Grin:  
اذا مافيها مغثة
ويزاج الله خير 
ردج حلو واستفدت منه وايد

----------


## نخوبه

> ممم انا احب الجحال وااايد ورقادي متلخبط نوعا ما ..
> ممكن تخبرينا عن الشي اللي تستخدمينه  
> اذا مافيها مغثة
> ويزاج الله خير 
> ردج حلو واستفدت منه وايد


وياج الغالية 
اهاا لآ تتجحلين يويمياً داخل العين .. حطي برا العين أو حطي ظلال مب لا زم جحآآل  :Big Grin: 
ومن اليوم رايح حدج 10 ونصف والله أنا يتتني حالة من إسبوعين ما كنت أناام أرق وكنت اروح الكلية ميتة من التعب.. والحين الحمدلله رجعت نفس قبل .. قولوا ما شاء الله .. 9:30 اناام ..ههع
واقوم 4:30 شبعأأأأأأأأأأنه ..
حبيبتي فالج طيب .. بس شوتبين أقولج عنه بالضبط .. وبسردلج هوووووون ^___^

----------


## ورد جـوري

> وياج الغالية 
> اهاا لآ تتجحلين يويمياً داخل العين .. حطي برا العين أو حطي ظلال مب لا زم جحآآل 
> ومن اليوم رايح حدج 10 ونصف والله أنا يتتني حالة من إسبوعين ما كنت أناام أرق وكنت اروح الكلية ميتة من التعب.. والحين الحمدلله رجعت نفس قبل .. قولوا ما شاء الله .. 9:30 اناام ..ههع
> واقوم 4:30 شبعأأأأأأأأأأنه ..
> حبيبتي فالج طيب .. بس شوتبين أقولج عنه بالضبط .. وبسردلج هوووووون ^___^


رقادج وايد اوكيه ما شاء الله.. انا صارلي كمن يوم جي ولا ارقد من وقت 

قلتي في شي تستخدمينه قبل لا تستخدمين أي شي ... بس مب كريمات .. سواءاً في شعرج ويهج او جسمج ^___^
عادة معينة يعني؟؟ 
والسموحه منج حبيبتي عالمغثة

----------


## نخوبه

قلتلج حبيبتي ... دايماً أقرى على عمري ... وأي شي قبل أستخدمة أقرا فية .. والنوافل وقراءة القرآن ..
اعاننا الله وإياكم على طاعته

----------


## hiba_003

مبرووووووووووووووووك التجمع السادس....يا أحلى عروسات >>> تو الناس
إن شاء الله بنهاية هذا التجمع بإذن الله تكون كل وحدة مخطوبة يااارب (:..

----------


## hiba_003

ما شاء الله نبوض و سويتي و وررردة مشتغلين في السوالف أمس...

----------


## عروس العيم

هووب هوب هووووووووب 
عرووووووووس العيم وصلت 
في حد ولا لا

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

مرحبااااا حبايبي ^^


اشحالكن عروسااات المستقبل 2010 ^^

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااا

في حد هوووووووووووني

----------


## ورد جـوري

مساء الورد نبوض
شحالج  :Smile:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلااااااااااااا جوووووري حبي
سلااااااماااات شحااااالج الحينه غلاي؟

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

*مرحبــا يا صبايا يا حلوين ..

تأخرت كثير بموضوعي لكن الحمدلله ان الله قدرني وكتبته لكم ..

بدايه اسالكم بالله العظيم تذكرون الله وتقولون ما شاء الله .. وتدعون لي بتعجيل الولاده وتسهيلها ..(( سالتكم بالله ترى ))

اللي اصغر مني تزوجوا وانا لا .. وصاروا امهات وكنت ولهانه وشفقانه اتزوج ويكون لي زوج وبيت وعيال.. لكن نصيبي تأخر .. واطالعهم انا احلى منهم واجمل واكشخ وحتى الوظيفه موظفه وراتبي عالي ومع ذلك نصيبي ما جاء ..يعني الراتب لا يقدم ولا ياخر اذا ربي ما كتب لك الزواج ..

وصلت لمرحله اني خلااااااص يأست وقلت اكيد انا بحياتي كلها مارح اتزوج وشكلي بموت وانا آنســـــه ..والمشكله الاكبر ان كل الناس يقولون لي يابخت الللي بياخذك ويا حظه ويا هناه ..طيب وينـــــــــــه ؟؟؟.. مليت .. تحطمت ..خصوصا بعد ما سألتني وحده انت حلوه ليش ما تزوجتي للحين ؟؟ آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه بس ..كان يتقدم لي عرسان بس ما يصلحون وابوي يرفضون وانا لاني متضايقه وابي اتزوج كنت اقول ليش يرفضهم يمكن هالعريس يصلح ؟؟ وليش ابوي ما يعجبه احد ؟؟ عاجبته قعدتي عنده ؟؟ ومن هالكلام .. وهو طبعا ما ينلام اب ويدور على مصلحة بنته ..

وتمشي الايام وعطله وراء الثاني وانا على حالي ونفس اليأس .. 

اللين ما قررت اغير من حالي .. وهنا يبدء الحل ..

قررت اول شئ اني اتفاءل .. واظن بالله ظن حسن .. والله ثم والله يا بنات كنت اقول لنفسي ان الله يبي لي الشئ الزين واكيد ربي ما اخر نصيبي الا خيره والا للحكمه لا يعلمها الا هو .. احسني الظن بالله ودايم رددي ان الله بيرزقني بالشاب الصالح اللي يسعدني ويهنيني .. ولا تخلين الشيطان يقول لك غير كذا .. هذي الفكره لازم تؤمنين بها 100% وهي الاساس .. الظن الحسن بالله

بعدها اكثرت من الاستغفار بشكل مو طبيعي .. جبت لي مسبحه ( سبحه ) ام 1000 خرزه وكنت استغفر فيها ..واقول الف مره ربي اني لما انزلت الي فقير .. 

ووقت السجود بكل صلاة اصليها كنت اقول ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير .. وكنت اشرب مويه زمزم بنيه ان الله ييسر لي الزواج واكثرت من الصدقه برضوه بنيه ان الله ييسر لي الزواج.. ويوميا سوره البقره ما انساها .. وكان وقتها رمضان كثفت الدعاء فيه .. وهذي النقطه مهمه يا بنات انك تتدعين من كل قلبك وانت واثقه من اجابه المظطر اذا دعاه .. 

والله يا بنات ما كملت شهرين الا وانا مخطوبه .. 

عقبالكم إن شاء الله .. الله يرزقكم بالازواج الصالحين الطيبين يارب .. 

وانا ما كتبت هالموضوع علشان اسوي بدعه او اقولكم اعملوا طريقتي بالضبط لااااا انا اقولكم علشان تعرفون ان الله قريب من العبد اذا كان العبد قريب منه .. 

اللي حابه تنقل موضوعي تنقله وتنشره .. 

ودعواتكم لي ان الله يسهل علي ولادتي ويعجل لي بالفرج .. عقبالكم يارب ..


منقووووووووووووووووووووول*

----------


## الر23ميثية

مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الحب 

شحااااااااااااااااالكن شخبااااااااااااااااركن 

محد انخطب .. حتى انا ما انخطبت

يالله الله يرزقنا ياااارب 

نبوووووووووووووووووووووووض اباج في موووضوع

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رمرم

انا بعد ماانخطبت بس حلمت حلم غريب

واناااااااااااا اتريااااااااااااااج طرشت لج رساله بس شكلج محد

----------


## ورد جـوري

> هلااااااااااااا جوووووري حبي
> سلااااااماااات شحااااالج الحينه غلاي؟


هلا حبيبتي 
انا بخير ^_^ وما اشكي باس 

الحين بقرا القصة اللي سدحتينها

----------


## الر23ميثية

هلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال ا ورد شحااااااااااالج

----------


## ورد جـوري

> هلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال ا ورد شحااااااااااالج


هلا رمرم انا بخير وسهاله
شحالج انتي ؟؟ :Smile:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
امييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## ورد جـوري

> ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
> ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
> ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
> ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
> ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
> امييييييييييييييييييين


اللهم آمييين

----------


## الر23ميثية

انا تمام 


شو صحتج

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ربي هب لي ولبنات التجمع ازواج صالحين تحبهم وترضاه لنا ياااااا ارحم الراحمين

اللهم امييين

----------


## أحلام علي

انا هووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلاااااااااااااااااا احلااااااام 

يوم اشوف اسمج اذكر رسوم فرح واحلام مااعرف لييييييش ههههههههه

شحاااااااااااااالج حبي

----------


## أحلام علي

هههههههههههههههههه

نبوض ماتقصدين

لووووووووووول

انا تماااااااااااام

بعد شوي باخذ شور وبسويلي سكراب ^^

بالقهوة وايد نايس

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

كييييييييف سكراب بالقهوه شكله حلوو 

علميني بسوووووووي انا بعد

----------


## أحلام علي

كوب كامل قهوة تركية مطحونة

2 م ك خل تفاح

عصير ليمونة وحدة

وازيد شكر مال نص كوب >> خشن


وشوية زيت زيتون

الخلطة مابتكون سائلة

خليها جافة شرات الحالة الصلبة لوووووووول

اسبحي بماي حار او فبخار عشان تفتح المسامات وافركي جسمج بالخلطة

النتيجة حللللللللوة

بس ريحتج بتستوي كوفي لووول والحمام بيتخيس خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

شكللللللللللللللله حلوووووووووووه

بس ماعندي قهوووه تررررررررركيه

حمااااااااام الهنااااااااء حبي

شخباااااااار الدراااااااااسه

----------


## ورد جـوري

> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نبوض ماتقصدين
> 
> لووووووووووول
> 
> انا تماااااااااااام
> 
> بعد شوي باخذ شور وبسويلي سكراب ^^
> ...


انا عندي سكراب خاص للجسم بالقهوة من ماركة اديداس وايد اوكي 
احس مفعوله وايد زين خاصة حق الناس اللي يعانون من السليولايت ويشد الجسم
بس يبالي اجرب طريقتج

----------


## ورد جـوري

نبوض جربي القهوة العادية قريت عن طريقتها في منتديات وايد 
بس انا ماطيق الريحه عسب جي شريت البديل اللي هو السكراب وعايبني

----------


## أحلام علي

عادي اي قهوة

ورد جوري

انا السكراب اكثر شي اشتريه من بودي شوب واوكي

وعندي من بوتس


بس حبيت اكثر شي هالي سويته

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

مرحب مرحب

حد هنيه ^^؟؟

----------


## أحلام علي

مييييييي

^^

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلا بنوته شحالج

انا ابا شي يشد بس بعد مااضعف شوي

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

سلام شلونكم بنات اشوف ماشالله الاهتمام بدأ من وراي خخخخخخخخخ ماشالله
انزين عطونا طريقة القهوه لو سمحتو 
آنا اليوم رحت شريت جهاز رياضه عشان اسوي رياضه في البيت هذا اخر الطب الكي لأني مابطل اكل كاكاو فقلت على الأقل اسوي توازن رياضه وكاكاو وضحيت بآخر شي براتب هالشهر عشان الجمال

----------


## أحلام علي

نبوض

اتوقع هالخلطة تشد

زيدي فيها خل التفاح

ترومين تحطين بغرشة هالي ترش

حطي نص الكمية ماي ورد ونص الكمية خل تفاح

ورشيها عجسمج وتمي جي وسوي رياضة عقب سبحي

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

احلام ينفع قهوة نسكافيه؟ وشنو تسوي هالخلطه يعني شنو تأثيرها على الجسم؟

----------


## ورد جـوري

موقه مب النسكافيه خذي القهوة العربيه فنانه
وشرت ما قات حلوم حطي فيها خل تفاح وايد رهيييبية حق الشد 

واحلام ايهم احسن مال بوتس ولا البودي شوب ؟؟ انا مدحولي اللي من بوتس

----------


## ورد جـوري

نبووووض تسوين دايت من متى؟؟؟
ورمرم وينها اختفت ؟

----------


## أحلام علي

موقفة الطريقة بالرد 174

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

مووقتي شحالج الغلا

مااسوي دايت حاليا بس تخفيف والقولون شاب علي فمااكل شي صايره

----------


## أحلام علي

> احلام ينفع قهوة نسكافيه؟ وشنو تسوي هالخلطه يعني شنو تأثيرها على الجسم؟


الخلطة خذتها عاساس قهوة لفايدتها

تنعم وتشد شوي وتخفف اثار الحبوب




> موقه مب النسكافيه خذي القهوة العربيه فنانه
> وشرت ما قات حلوم حطي فيها خل تفاح وايد رهيييبية حق الشد 
> 
> واحلام ايهم احسن مال بوتس ولا البودي شوب ؟؟ انا مدحولي اللي من بوتس


همممممممم

الصراحة الاثنين مادشو مزاجي خخخخخخخخ

معنه وايد يمدحونهم بس مادري

----------


## أحلام علي

بسير اخذ شور القهوة هع

سي يا

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

حماااااااااام الهنااااااااااااااا

بتردين ولاااااااااااااااا؟

نااااااااااوين ع سهررررررررره حلووووووه باذن الله

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

هلا نبوض سلامة قلبج الغاليه مارحتي الدكتورة لي الحين؟
للأسف ماعندي قهوة عربيه بس آنا مافيني شي يبي ينشد ولا آثار حبوب الحمدلله المشكله بس في علامة الجودة الركب مع انهم خفو شويه مع البيو اويل بس ابي اخفي اللون الغامج بالمرة

----------


## ورد جـوري

> مووقتي شحالج الغلا
> 
> مااسوي دايت حاليا بس تخفيف والقولون شاب علي فمااكل شي صايره


نبوض.. ربيعتي فيها القولون بس ما تاكل اي شي مفلفل ولا متبل بزيادة
وما شاء الله هيه من النوع العرييييض.. شفتها من فترة غدت يابسة لان اكلها كله خضار وفاكهه اكثر شي قالت لي 



> بسير اخذ شور القهوة هع
> 
> سي يا


شاور الهنا يارب  :Big Grin: 




> هلا نبوض سلامة قلبج الغاليه مارحتي الدكتورة لي الحين؟
> للأسف ماعندي قهوة عربيه بس آنا مافيني شي يبي ينشد ولا آثار حبوب الحمدلله المشكله بس في علامة الجودة الركب مع انهم خفو شويه مع البيو اويل بس ابي اخفي اللون الغامج بالمرة


روحج قلتيها علامة الجودة  :Big Grin: 
سوي تقشير يومي للمنطقه يا الغلا 
انا صارلي فترة اسوي تقريبا بشكل يومي واشوف المنطقه فتحت عندي وفرقت وايد

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> هلا نبوض سلامة قلبج الغاليه مارحتي الدكتورة لي الحين؟
> للأسف ماعندي قهوة عربيه بس آنا مافيني شي يبي ينشد ولا آثار حبوب الحمدلله المشكله بس في علامة الجودة الركب مع انهم خفو شويه مع البيو اويل بس ابي اخفي اللون الغامج بالمرة


رحت وقالت لي ابتعدي عن كل الاكل عدا الفواكه والخضار بس انا مااصبر عن الاكل خخخخخخخ




> نبوض.. ربيعتي فيها القولون بس ما تاكل اي شي مفلفل ولا متبل بزيادة
> وما شاء الله هيه من النوع العرييييض.. شفتها من فترة غدت يابسة لان اكلها كله خضار وفاكهه اكثر شي قالت لي


امس ماكله شاورما مكسيكي وشبت علي بقوووووووووووه
وفوق هاااااا بطني يابسه وامساك ومااعرف شو اسوي لحد الحين شاربه 4 اكواب ماي مافي غيرهم

----------


## أحلام علي

> حماااااااااام الهنااااااااااااااا
> 
> بتردين ولاااااااااااااااا؟
> 
> نااااااااااوين ع سهررررررررره حلووووووه باذن الله


مادري خخخخخخ يمكن هي




> هلا نبوض سلامة قلبج الغاليه مارحتي الدكتورة لي الحين؟
> للأسف ماعندي قهوة عربيه بس آنا مافيني شي يبي ينشد ولا آثار حبوب الحمدلله المشكله بس في علامة الجودة الركب مع انهم خفو شويه مع البيو اويل بس ابي اخفي اللون الغامج بالمرة


بيو اويل ؟

حطيلنا صورته

^^

مواق

يعطي نعومة نايس مب شرط فيج شي

السراب للتنظيف اوكيك



اتعايز اسير اسبح

خخخخخ

سويت الخلطة

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم اني أسألك بقدرتك وضعفي .. الا جمعت بيني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع وبين الأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

> مادري خخخخخخ يمكن هي
> 
> 
> 
> بيو اويل ؟
> 
> حطيلنا صورته
> 
> ^^
> ...


تعوذي من ابليس ورحي سبحي عاد آنا تشجعت منج وقلت بجرب هالخلطه
البيو اويل روعه حق الستريتش ماركس بس يبي وقت آنا فرق وعاي واااااااااااااااايد لأني زاد وزني شوي وصرت مخططه جني حشاكم مار وحش عاد والله هذي نصيحه حق كل واحده غاليه علي تستتخدم بيو اويل مرتين باليوم صبح وليل والنتيجه تخف علامات التمدد بشكل ملحوظ واذا كان عندج لون الدبه سوري على هالكلمه مختلف عن باجي جسمج بيرد لونها شرات باجي جسمج وبعد يفتح الركب بس يبيلي ازيد السكرب يوم وترك ماقدر كل يوم جسمي وايد حساس
تلاقونه في بوتس 
ماعرفت شلون احط صورته بس هذا لنك امازون
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/i...6512097&sr=8-1

----------


## ورد جـوري

> رحت وقالت لي ابتعدي عن كل الاكل عدا الفواكه والخضار بس انا مااصبر عن الاكل خخخخخخخ
> 
> امس ماكله شاورما مكسيكي وشبت علي بقوووووووووووه
> وفوق هاااااا بطني يابسه وامساك ومااعرف شو اسوي لحد الحين شاربه 4 اكواب ماي مافي غيرهم


يا سلااااااام ماكلة شاورما لازم بتشب عليج...
وحق بطنج شربي حلول  :Big Grin:  اسولف 
حاولي تكثرين من السوائل حق بطنج 

هييه نسيت البايو اويل اللي فيها خطوط بيضا سواء ضعيفة ولا متينة تستخدمه وي مساج خفيف يخوز الخطوط كلهاااأ

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

نبوض عاد وخري عن اكل المطاعم والفلفل وهم لاتخلين معدتج خاليه مو زين عليج وترى اذا تفننتي بالخضار ماتحسين انج مسويه رجيم
اقولج طبختي المفضله احبها لأنها سهله
قصصي خضار ( كوسه -يزر- بطاطه وحده بس- بروكلي - زهرة - اسبارجس) وحطيهم بصينيه وحطي عليهم رشه ملح ورشتين زيت زيتون ودخليهم الفرن وكل شوي قلبيهم لمن تحسين استوو وبعدين حطي اورقانو وبقدونس وشبنت ورديهم الفرن دقايق بس مع التحريك وعقب طلعيهم واكليهم بالهنى والعافيه طعم لذيذ بدون دهون وممكن تضيفين رشة كركم عشان اللون وبث

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ياااااااابلي حلول صراحه خخخخخخخخخ

موقه انا مااحب الخضروات لو شو اسوي فيها بس احب الخيار خخ

الحين اشرب عصير جوافه ربيعتي تقول يلين وايد عن تجربه

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

نبوض ماقلتي جربتي الكيوي على الريج؟ بشري ان شالله فادج
اخليكم الحين بنات بروح اصلي المغرب ولي عودة ان شالله اذا كنتو سهرانين

----------


## الر23ميثية

> نبووووض تسوين دايت من متى؟؟؟
> ورمرم وينها اختفت ؟


حبي انا احاوط فاللاب .. مرة المواقع والمنتديات .. مشغولة في تنزيل مواضيع وجيه ,,, وبما اني فالدوام 

يالله نتلاقى عما قريب

----------


## الر23ميثية

موقه شحاااااااااااااااااااالج ... 


منوو موووجووود

----------


## PASSION

*مر حبا الغاليات اسمحلي بس حبيت أعقب على النصايح الي كتبتها الإخت ومن ضمنها قانون الجذب انا سعيدة ان ثقافة البنات بدت تتوسع وتسمع عن هذا القانون...ومن تجربة شخضية لقانون الجذب نفع معاي طبعا مع الصلاة والدعاء واليقييييييييييييييييييين التام باستجابة رب العالميين نفع معاي في الزواج والإنجاب وحتى في الحالة المادية..بس اصبرن وداومن ع الدعاء.الله يوفجكن وتنالن الي في بالكن يارب*

----------


## ورد جـوري

> نبوض عاد وخري عن اكل المطاعم والفلفل وهم لاتخلين معدتج خاليه مو زين عليج وترى اذا تفننتي بالخضار ماتحسين انج مسويه رجيم
> اقولج طبختي المفضله احبها لأنها سهله
> قصصي خضار ( كوسه -يزر- بطاطه وحده بس- بروكلي - زهرة - اسبارجس) وحطيهم بصينيه وحطي عليهم رشه ملح ورشتين زيت زيتون ودخليهم الفرن وكل شوي قلبيهم لمن تحسين استوو وبعدين حطي اورقانو وبقدونس وشبنت ورديهم الفرن دقايق بس مع التحريك وعقب طلعيهم واكليهم بالهنى والعافيه طعم لذيذ بدون دهون وممكن تضيفين رشة كركم عشان اللون وبث


انا وايد احب الخضار في الفرن .. تشبع 
خاصة الحين اكثر منها لاني ابا اضعف شوي 
وصدقج طعمها لذييذ

----------


## ورد جـوري

> *مر حبا الغاليات اسمحلي بس حبيت أعقب على النصايح الي كتبتها الإخت ومن ضمنها قانون الجذب انا سعيدة ان ثقافة البنات بدت تتوسع وتسمع عن هذا القانون...ومن تجربة شخضية لقانون الجذب نفع معاي طبعا مع الصلاة والدعاء واليقييييييييييييييييييين التام باستجابة رب العالميين نفع معاي في الزواج والإنجاب وحتى في الحالة المادية..بس اصبرن وداومن ع الدعاء.الله يوفجكن وتنالن الي في بالكن يارب*


مشكورة على ذكر تجربتج.. وانا احس قانون الجذب ما هو الا قول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
تفاءلو بالخير تجدوه

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

ربي هب لي ولبنات التجمع ازواج صالحين تحبهم وترضاه لنا ياااااا ارحم الراحمين

اللهم امييين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> *مر حبا الغاليات اسمحلي بس حبيت أعقب على النصايح الي كتبتها الإخت ومن ضمنها قانون الجذب انا سعيدة ان ثقافة البنات بدت تتوسع وتسمع عن هذا القانون...ومن تجربة شخضية لقانون الجذب نفع معاي طبعا مع الصلاة والدعاء واليقييييييييييييييييييين التام باستجابة رب العالميين نفع معاي في الزواج والإنجاب وحتى في الحالة المادية..بس اصبرن وداومن ع الدعاء.الله يوفجكن وتنالن الي في بالكن يارب*


مشكوووووووووووووووووره الغاليه ع طرحج تجربتج

وربي يسعدج مع ريلج وعيالج يارب

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> ربي هب لي ولبنات التجمع ازواج صالحين تحبهم وترضاه لنا ياااااا ارحم الراحمين
> 
> اللهم امييين


اللهم امييييييييييييين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

شوووووووو مافي حد ولا الكل طاااااااااااااااااااالع

----------


## أحلام علي

اقووووول

اوني سايرة اسبح

ولايدق فراسي انا وخواتي نسير نتحنى

لووووووووووول توني يايه من الصالون مادري متى بستخدم السكراب

----------


## الر23ميثية

> *مر حبا الغاليات اسمحلي بس حبيت أعقب على النصايح الي كتبتها الإخت ومن ضمنها قانون الجذب انا سعيدة ان ثقافة البنات بدت تتوسع وتسمع عن هذا القانون...ومن تجربة شخضية لقانون الجذب نفع معاي طبعا مع الصلاة والدعاء واليقييييييييييييييييييين التام باستجابة رب العالميين نفع معاي في الزواج والإنجاب وحتى في الحالة المادية..بس اصبرن وداومن ع الدعاء.الله يوفجكن وتنالن الي في بالكن يارب*


مرحباااابج ختيه ويا حياج الله 
مشكووووووووورة على دعمج ومشاركتج لنا .. ربي يسعدكم ويوفجكم ..

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

الله حلووووووووووووووووووووو

بس لو سويتي سكراب قبل الحنه بيطلع حلو اكثر ع ايدج

----------


## الر23ميثية

ماشاء الله عليج حلووووووووووووووووم

يالله بالبركة .. عقبال ما نشووووفج عروووووووووووووس ياربي

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

عدنا
عليج بالعافيه الحنى حلوم وحياج الله رمرم من زمان هالقمر مابان

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

> انا وايد احب الخضار في الفرن .. تشبع 
> خاصة الحين اكثر منها لاني ابا اضعف شوي 
> وصدقج طعمها لذييذ


انتي مثلي ورد انا اموت بالخضار وشكلي راح اقلب المرأة الخضرا وأحاول اني اكل منتتجات حيوانيه بس نادر جدا

----------


## الر23ميثية

ههههههه فديتج موووقه 

شحاااااااااااالج

----------


## أحلام علي

> الله حلووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> بس لو سويتي سكراب قبل الحنه بيطلع حلو اكثر ع ايدج


لووووووووول

جان صكو الصالون

اطول وايد بالحمام خصوصا وقت السكراب

^^

انت دوم حالتج اوف لاين ولا كيف !!




> ماشاء الله عليج حلووووووووووووووووم
> 
> يالله بالبركة .. عقبال ما نشووووفج عروووووووووووووس ياربي


اااااااااامييييييييييين هههههههههههههه

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

> ههههههه فديتج موووقه 
> 
> شحاااااااااااالج


هلا رمرم شاخبارج ويا النقل؟

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

الغلا هاي خاصيه اوف لاين

----------


## Rosewater

اللهم اسعدهم في الدنيا والآخره
اللهم ارزقهم الازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## حبيبت قلبي

السلام عليكم والرحمه ..

مبروك عليكن التجمع اليديد ماشاء الله وصلتو 30 صفحه وانا توهـ ادري .. 

اشحالكن شخباركن ... سامحوني عاد ميهوده شوي والزجام امصدع بي 

عطوووني حلولكن يا امهات الحلول انتن خخخخ .. 



اقوووووول انا بعرس ترى .. بس مب الحين ... يوم الله بيريد 


انا اريد وانت تريد والله يفعل ما يريد.....

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

> السلام عليكم والرحمه ..
> 
> مبروك عليكن التجمع اليديد ماشاء الله وصلتو 30 صفحه وانا توهـ ادري .. 
> 
> اشحالكن شخباركن ... سامحوني عاد ميهوده شوي والزجام امصدع بي 
> 
> عطوووني حلولكن يا امهات الحلول انتن خخخخ .. 
> 
> 
> ...


الله يكتب لج الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل وجميع بنات التجمع

----------


## حبيبت قلبي

> الله يكتب لج الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل وجميع بنات التجمع


اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> السلام عليكم والرحمه ..
> 
> مبروك عليكن التجمع اليديد ماشاء الله وصلتو 30 صفحه وانا توهـ ادري .. 
> 
> اشحالكن شخباركن ... سامحوني عاد ميهوده شوي والزجام امصدع بي 
> 
> عطوووني حلولكن يا امهات الحلول انتن خخخخ .. 
> 
> 
> ...


الله يبااااااااارك فييييج

حسبي الله ع ابليسج وانا قلت اول وحده بنودعهااااااااااا

الله يسمع منج يااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> اللهم اسعدهم في الدنيا والآخره
> اللهم ارزقهم الازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل


فديييييييييييتج دوووم تفرحينا بردودج

ربي يسعدج مع ريلج دنيا واخره

----------


## الر23ميثية

احم احم 

شو تسووون

----------


## حبيبت قلبي

ياااااااااااااااااااارب 

ياااااااااااااااااارب


يااااااااااااااااااارب


يا اكرم الاكرمين يا ذا الجود والعطاء امنن علينا بأزواج صالحين وذرية طيبه كما تحب وكما نحب عاجلا غير اجل

انك انت السميع المجيب ...



بترخص منكن الحين بروح انام مسطله ومصدعه ... 


تصبحووون على خير حبيباات ألبي..

----------


## الر23ميثية

وانتي من هله

----------


## أحلام علي

عيل كيف نعرف لو نبوض اون ولا اوف

----------


## الر23ميثية

ينعرف من اخر مشاركة 

خخخخخخ

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

> احم احم 
> 
> شو تسووون


آنا صراحه قاعده اقرا دورة خاصة للمتزوجات عجيييييييييييبه اكتشفت اشياء اول مرة اسمع فيها أثاريني مادري عن الدنيا يقصون علينا بالمدارس

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

شكلكم نمتو بنات اخليكم الحين بكمل الدورة وعقبها بنام وراي كليه باجر ان شالله تصبحون على خير وأحلام سعيده ورديه وفيها فستان أبيض وبشت عاد ياسود يابني حسب الموسم صيف او شتا

----------


## الر23ميثية

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

بنقرا عقب

----------


## عروس العيم

احم احم انا هني <<<<< غريبة هالحزة خامدة ف الفراش 
في حد هني ولا مافي ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

صبااااح الخير عروساااااات 2010


اشحاااالكن؟؟

----------


## نور حياتي

صباح الخخخخخخخخخخخخيييييير

----------


## Al Jaleela

مسـا الخير كلكم

----------


## المقنعة

*اللهم اني استغفرك من جميع الذنوب والخطايا ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم 
الهي ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين 
اللهم اني استغفرك مما تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 
اللهم اني استغفرك من ذنب تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 
اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني ..
اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. الهى ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين..
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين ..
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين ..
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 
اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فـ اعفو عني*

----------


## عروس العيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شخباركم يا عرايس في حد هني ولا لا

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله والحمدلله رب العالمين سبحانك لا اله الا انت السميع المجيب
لا اله الا انت الحليم العظيم لا اله الا انت رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم 
لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شي قدير 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضى 
اللهم لك الحمد عدد خلقك ورضا نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك 
اللهم لك الحمد على الاسلام .. اللهم لك الحمد على أن هديتنا .. 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على جميع النعم التي أنعمت بها علينا .. 
اللهم اني في كل ما سألتك ربي أعطيتني .. فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي ولا تحرمني إجابتك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 
اللهم إني أسألك ان تصلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد .. وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد 
اللهم اني استغفرك من جميع الذنوب والخطايا ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم 
الهي ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين 
اللهم اني استغفرك مما تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 
اللهم اني استغفرك من ذنب تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 
اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. الهى ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين..

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شخباركم يا عرايس في حد هني ولا لا


وعليكم السلام والرحمة


الحمدلله تمام
انتي اشحالج؟؟ أنا هنيييه ^^

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

مرحباااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## عروس العيم

شخباركم بنات ان شاء الله بخير

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

انا بخيييييييييييير عروووووووس انتي شحااااااااااالج

----------


## عروس العيم

> انا بخيييييييييييير عروووووووس انتي شحااااااااااالج


دوم ان شاء الله 
الحمدلله فديتج انا بخير 
السموحة تأخرت عليكم خالوتي كانت تحط لي حلاوة مابغيت استوي انثى خخخخخ
نبوض شو تسوين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه يقطع ابلييييييسج وقبل شو كنتــي


مااسوي شي اشرب عصير جوافه يلين البطن بعدني اعاني معاه بس احسن اليوم عن البارحه بواييييييييييييد

----------


## عروس العيم

اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة 
وارزق بنات التجمع بالازواج الصالحين والذرية الصالحة 
اللهم امييييين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة 
> وارزق بنات التجمع بالازواج الصالحين والذرية الصالحة 
> اللهم امييييين


اللهم اميييييييين

اكثرو من الصلاه على النبي والدعاء هالوقت لعلها ساعه استجابه

----------


## عروس العيم

:Sob7an: 


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه يقطع ابلييييييسج وقبل شو كنتــي
> 
> 
> مااسوي شي اشرب عصير جوافه يلين البطن بعدني اعاني معاه بس احسن اليوم عن البارحه بواييييييييييييد


يختج انا حالتي حالة الحمدلله ياربي ع كل حال 
اعااااااااااااني لما ابي احط حلاوة لاني مشعرة بشكل مب طبيعي لان عندي الهرمونات متخربطة وصار لي 6 سنين اتعالج والمشكلة اذا متنت تتخربط عندي الهرمونات وانا الحين متنانة 
تدرين احيانامن كثر ما نوعية شعر جسمي بصورة عامة قاسية انزف لما اشيل 
والله من كثر مااعاني مرات ما اشيل الا كل شهر ولا شهرين مرة عاد خالتي تقولي 
حشه عليج غابات السافانا كلها عندج 
انتي مثل انا بعد اعاني ديما من الامساك واكل عنب ورمان عشان يلين بطني شوي

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

الله يعينج عروس والله الحمدلله جسمي مافيه شعر ماشاء الله خفيييييييييف ولا افكر اني المسه بحلاوه لو الموت

انا اصلا عندي القولون وهو واااااااايد متعبني ومسبب لي الامساك في بعض الاحيان الله المستعان

----------


## عروس العيم

> الله يعينج عروس والله الحمدلله جسمي مافيه شعر ماشاء الله خفيييييييييف ولا افكر اني المسه بحلاوه لو الموت
> 
> انا اصلا عندي القولون وهو واااااااايد متعبني ومسبب لي الامساك في بعض الاحيان الله المستعان


اي ماشاء الله عليج احسن لج لاتشيلين ولا شي 

الله يعينج ان شاء الله كثري من شرب الماي كيوي - رمان - عنب - برتقال -خضار 
يعني الشغلات اللي فيها الياف عشان تسعد ف تلين البطن

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

الحمدلله امس كنت بموووووووت فضيع فضيع تخيلي بطني منتفخه مااروم افرغ بسبب الشرخ وطرشت اخوي ييب لي عصير جوافه لما قالت لي ربيعتي عنه وشرب لتر كامل ولتر ماي والحمدلله قدرت افرغ وارتحت وخذت لي روب اكتفيا عشان يهضم اللي في البطن
ربج كريك

----------


## عروس العيم

الله يعينج والله حاسة فيج اانا من جم سنة رقدوني ف المستشفى بسبب هالامساك لوعة والم وعوار ظهر مت مت سوا لي تحاليل وفحوصات وماعرفوا شو فيني رقدوني ف المستشفى عقب عرفوا من شو ها كله 
ف عطوني تحاميل وابره وادوية يالله يالله تحسنت شوي

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

شعوووووور فضيع والله والحل انج تعيشين ع فواكه وخضار لين تتحسنين تمام ولما تتحسنين تراقبين اكلج 

يعني رجيم اجباري

----------


## عروس العيم

ويييييييييييي الله يعينج

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

شكله مافي حد غيرنا الكل طالعين

امي سارت عزيمه لوحده معرسه كنت بروح بس فشله بطني تعورني وكل شوي سايره الحمام وحولي دبه ماي ودبه عصير خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروس العيم

وينهم البنات اليوم مافي حد الظاهر عشان الويك اند الكل طالع بره

----------


## عروس العيم

انا اترخص الحين واشوفكم عقب ان شاء الله ف الليل

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ربي يحفظج الغاليه

----------


## ودوووه

اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهدك بانك انت الذي لا اله الا انت الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اني ترزقني وترزق جميع بنات التجمع بالازواج الصالحين التقيين يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 
اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فـ اعفو عني 
الهى ان كان لي ذنب يحول بيني وبين اجابتك لـ دعائي فـ اغفره لي .. انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت .. 
استغفرك اللهم من جميع الذنوب والخطايا وأتوب إليك ..
اللهم اني اسألك الجنه وما قرّب اليها من قول وعمل
واعوذ بك من النار وما قرب اليها من قول وعمل 
اللهم حرّم جلودنا وجلود آبائنا عن النار .. 
اللهم اجمعنا في جناتك جنات النعيم .. ولا تفرقنا واهلنا وأحبائنا بعد الممات يا رب العالمين .. 
اللهم اقسم لي من خشيتك ما تحول به بيني وبين معصيتك
ومن طاعتك ما تبلغني به جنتك .. ومن اليقين ما تهون به علي مصائب الدنيا
اللهم اجعل آخر قولي في هذه الحياة الدنيا ان لا اله الا انت 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك ان يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت .. اللهم احسن خاتمتي يا رب العالمين ..
اللهم اني اسألك باسمك الاعظم .. الذي اذا سألك به أحد اجبته 
واذا استعانك به احد اعنته واذا استرحمك به أحد رحمته .. 
اللهم اني أسألك بانك الله الحي القيوم .. اللهم اني أسألك بإني اشهد انه لا اله الا انت 
الواحد الأحد .. الفرد الصمد .. الذي لم يلد ولم يولد .. ولم يكن له كفواً أحد .. 
أن ترزقني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع بالأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل

----------


## ورد جـوري

مساء الورد :Smile: 
شحالكن خواتي
عاد اليوم الجمعه مع يمعة الاهل ما انحس بالوقت يطوف بسرعه ما شاء الله
شو سويتو اليوم بما انه الجمعه  :Smile:  خبرونا

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الكسل والهم والغم والكرب والجبن والنفاق وان اكون من الغافلين والفقر والكبر .
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من قلب لا يخشع ومن نفس لا تشبع ومن دعاء لا يسمع ومن علم لا ينفع اعوذ بك من هؤلاء الاربع 
اللهم اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار .
اللهم انت لا اله الا انت , خلقتني وانا عبدك ونا على عهدك ووعدك ماستطعت اعوذ بك بك من شر ماصنعت ابوء لك بنعمتك علي وابوء لك بذنبي فغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت .
اللهم اعوذ بك من ليلة السؤء ومن صاحب السؤء ومن لحظة السؤء ومن دار السوء .
اللهم طهرنا بالماء البرد والثلج .
اللهم وسع لنا قلوبنا ووسع لنا قبورنا .
اللهم ارزقني بحسنة الخاتمة واجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة , واحشرني مع الانبياء والشهداء.
اللهم اني اشهدك واشهد خلقك واشهد ملائكتك واشهد حملت عرشك انك انته لا اله الا انت وان محمد عبدك ورسولة .
اللهم ظلني في ظلك يوم لا ظل الا ظلك .
اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا مما تقدمت من ذنب او تاخرت .
اللهم توب علينا انك التواب الرحيم .
اللهم اغفر لجميع المسلمين الاحياء والاموات وقنا عذاب النار , 
اللهم لا تحرمنا من وجهك الكريم .
اللهم استرنا تحت الارض وفوق الارض ويوم العرض . 
اللهم احفظ لي والدية كما ربياني صغير وراحمهما واعطيهم طولت العمر والصحة والعافية وارزقهما 
اللهم ثبتنا ع صراط المستقيم .

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> مساء الورد
> شحالكن خواتي
> عاد اليوم الجمعه مع يمعة الاهل ما انحس بالوقت يطوف بسرعه ما شاء الله
> شو سويتو اليوم بما انه الجمعه  خبرونا


مساء الفل والياسمين


الحمدلله بخير سهاله اشحالج انتي؟؟


والله ماشي بس يمعة أهل وسوالف

ونتي شو سويتي؟

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

انا قضيت وقتي بالاستغفار وفي الفراش تغبانة

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهدك بانك انت الذي لا اله الا انت الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اني ترزقني وترزق جميع بنات التجمع بالازواج الصالحين التقيين يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## عروس العيم

بااااااااااااااااااك 
انا رجعت مسااااااااء الخير يا حلوييين 
منو موجود ؟؟؟

----------


## عروس العيم

وينكم رقدتوا ولا شو

----------


## عروس العيم

الظاهر مافي حد 
تصبحووووووون ع خير احلام سعيدة وكوابيس بعيدة

----------


## أحلام علي

راسي راسي راسي

بينفجر

----------


## المقنعة

اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهدك بانك انت الذي لا اله الا انت الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اني ترزقني وترزق جميع بنات التجمع بالازواج الصالحين التقيين يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## "روح راك"

> اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهدك بانك انت الذي لا اله الا انت الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اني ترزقني وترزق جميع بنات التجمع بالازواج الصالحين التقيين يا ارحم الراحمين


اللهم آآآمييييييييييييييين

----------


## "روح راك"

لا اله الا انت سبحــــــانك اني كنت من الظالمين...

واستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه........

----------


## لجين الكويت

السلام عليكم عروسات

حدي مشتاقه لكم

شدعوا محد سأل عني ولا فقدني ولا برساله ولا هني  :Frown: 


الله كريم ويجي الي يفقدني

لوووووووووووووووووول


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروس العيم

اللهم اني اسالك اني اشهد انك انت الله الذي لا اله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد ان ترزقني الزوج الصالح التقي وان تصب حبي في قلبه صبا واكون قره عينه وقلبه

اللهم ارزق بنات هذا التجمع بالازواج الصالحين 
اللهم امين

----------


## بنوته18

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااااا
شحالكم بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ولهت علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم
بس كنت امساااااااااااافره اسبوع

----------


## قانونيه

ثانكس ع الموضوع الروعه 
و ان شالله لي عوده عشان اكتب تفاصيل الجدول 
و أبدا معاكم 
و مبروك علينا مقدما 



سلام

----------


## عروس العيم

منوووووووووووووو هني ؟

----------


## hiba_003

اللهم إرزق بنات هالتجمع بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل , يارب لا تنتهي هذه السنة إلا كل بنت انسترت في بيت زوجها ...

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> السلام عليكم عروسات
> 
> حدي مشتاقه لكم
> 
> شدعوا محد سأل عني ولا فقدني ولا برساله ولا هني 
> 
> 
> الله كريم ويجي الي يفقدني
> 
> ...


حبي والله شحاااااااااااااالج السموحه منج الغلا انا امس كنت تعبانه ومادخلت وايد امس لج ولكم البنات وحششششششششششه كبيييييييييييره عساااااااااج بخيييير؟




> اللهم اني اسالك اني اشهد انك انت الله الذي لا اله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد ان ترزقني الزوج الصالح التقي وان تصب حبي في قلبه صبا واكون قره عينه وقلبه
> 
> اللهم ارزق بنات هذا التجمع بالازواج الصالحين 
> اللهم امين


اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييين



> مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> شحالكم بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ولهت علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم
> بس كنت امساااااااااااافره اسبوع


حمدلله ع السلاااااااااااااااااااااااامه نورت الامارات برجعوووووج وين رحتي؟؟؟؟؟؟
ونحن ولهناااااااااا عليج شخبااااااااارج وشويديدج




> ثانكس ع الموضوع الروعه 
> و ان شالله لي عوده عشان اكتب تفاصيل الجدول 
> و أبدا معاكم 
> و مبروك علينا مقدما 
> 
> 
> 
> سلام


حياااااااااااااج الغلا بييننا ونتريااااااااااااااج حبي ربي يرزقج يرزقنا ازواج صالحين تقيين يحبهم ويرضاهم الله لناااا اللهم امييييييييين
الله يبااااااااااارك فيج



> منوووووووووووووو هني ؟


اناااااااااااااااا هني عرووووووس شحااااااااااااااااالج

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعيين*

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ارب

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعيين*

----------


## قلبي أمي

مرحباااا
اشحالكم بنات 
خلوني ويااكم ^^
إذا كان في لي مكان

----------


## عروس العيم

نبوووووووض انتي هني ولا لا 
بنااااااااات منو هني 
تعبت من يوم الخميس فالليل وانا احاول ارمسكم ومافي حد 
ليش البروووووووووود لاتخلوني ايأس عاد انا ع الدقة ما اصدق

----------


## عروس العيم

> مرحباااا
> اشحالكم بنات 
> خلوني ويااكم ^^
> إذا كان في لي مكان


يا هلا ومسهلة حياااااااااج الله

----------


## عروس العيم

> *ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
> ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
> ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
> اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعيين*


اللهم امييييييييين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

مسا الخير عرووووسات

اشحالكم؟؟


هااا بشروا محد انخطب منكن؟؟؟؟

----------


## عروس العيم

> مسا الخير عرووووسات
> 
> اشحالكم؟؟
> 
> 
> هااا بشروا محد انخطب منكن؟؟؟؟


بنوووتة فديتج شخبارج 
عن نفسي بعدني ف بيت اهلي وشكلي راح اتم طووووول العمر هناك 
البقية مادري عنهم صراحة

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله والحمدلله رب العالمين سبحانك لا اله الا انت السميع المجيب
لا اله الا انت الحليم العظيم لا اله الا انت رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم 
لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شي قدير 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضى 
اللهم لك الحمد عدد خلقك ورضا نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك 
اللهم لك الحمد على الاسلام .. اللهم لك الحمد على أن هديتنا .. 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على جميع النعم التي أنعمت بها علينا .. 
اللهم اني في كل ما سألتك ربي أعطيتني .. فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي ولا تحرمني إجابتك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 
اللهم إني أسألك ان تصلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد .. وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد 
اللهم اني استغفرك من جميع الذنوب والخطايا ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم 
الهي ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين 
اللهم اني استغفرك مما تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 
اللهم اني استغفرك من ذنب تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 
اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. الهى ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين..
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 
اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فـ اعفو عني 
الهى ان كان لي ذنب يحول بيني وبين اجابتك لـ دعائي فـ اغفره لي .. انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت .. 
استغفرك اللهم من جميع الذنوب والخطايا وأتوب إليك ..
اللهم اني اسألك الجنه وما قرّب اليها من قول وعمل
واعوذ بك من النار وما قرب اليها من قول وعمل 
اللهم حرّم جلودنا وجلود آبائنا عن النار .. 
اللهم اجمعنا في جناتك جنات النعيم .. ولا تفرقنا واهلنا وأحبائنا بعد الممات يا رب العالمين .. 
اللهم اقسم لي من خشيتك ما تحول به بيني وبين معصيتك
ومن طاعتك ما تبلغني به جنتك .. ومن اليقين ما تهون به علي مصائب الدنيا
اللهم اجعل آخر قولي في هذه الحياة الدنيا ان لا اله الا انت 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك ان يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت .. اللهم احسن خاتمتي يا رب العالمين ..
اللهم اني اسألك باسمك الاعظم .. الذي اذا سألك به أحد اجبته 
واذا استعانك به احد اعنته واذا استرحمك به أحد رحمته .. 
اللهم اني أسألك بانك الله الحي القيوم .. اللهم اني أسألك بإني اشهد انه لا اله الا انت 
الواحد الأحد .. الفرد الصمد .. الذي لم يلد ولم يولد .. ولم يكن له كفواً أحد .. 
أن ترزقني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع بالأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل

----------


## عروس العيم

بناااااااات وينكم شو مافي حد

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> بنوووتة فديتج شخبارج 
> عن نفسي بعدني ف بيت اهلي وشكلي راح اتم طووووول العمر هناك 
> البقية مادري عنهم صراحة


أنا الحمدلله بخير وسهاله

لا تقولين جييه خليييج إيمانج بربج قوي وثقي تمام الثقة إنه بيستجيب دعاءج 

أنا بعد من يومين أحس بضيقة أبا أعرس بس يوم أفكر أنه الله فوق كل شي وقادر على كل شي شوي ارتاااح واتم استغفر 

استغفر الله العلي العظيم وأتوب إليه
استغفر الله العلي العظيم وأتوب إليه
استغفر الله العلي العظيم وأتوب إليه
استغفر الله العلي العظيم وأتوب إليه
استغفر الله العلي العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> بناااااااات وينكم شو مافي حد


أنا هنيييه  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم استعففت فاغنني من فضلك .. اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك
ربي لا تذرني فرداً وانت خير الوارثين .. ربي اني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير .. 
اللهم انك جامع الناس في يوم لا ريب فيه .. انك لا تخلف الميعاد .. اجمع بيني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع بالأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم اني أسألك تتمة شرعك ودينك .. اللهم اعطني ولا تحرمني يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم اني أسألك بعزك وحولك وقدرتك وقوتك وعلمك ورحمتك .. ان تجمع بيني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع وبين الأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل

----------


## عروس العيم

يختج مادري والله البارحة يالسة مع مرت خالي وكنا نشوف صور عرسهم ونتذكر ذكريات العرس 
قلبي عورني قلت الحمدلله ع كل حال لكن خاطري اعرس استغفرالله احس اني ماراح افرح

----------


## "روح راك"

السلام عليكم بنوتات

----------


## عروس العيم

> اللهم اني أسألك تتمة شرعك ودينك .. اللهم اعطني ولا تحرمني يا أرحم الراحمين
> اللهم اني أسألك بعزك وحولك وقدرتك وقوتك وعلمك ورحمتك .. ان تجمع بيني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع وبين الأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل


اميييييييييين يارب العالمين

----------


## عروس العيم

> السلام عليكم بنوتات


عليكم السلام والرحمة 
اهلين روح شحالج الغالية

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم اني أسألك بعزك وذلي .. الا رحمتني وجمعت بيني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع وبين الأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل
اللهم اني أسألك بقدرتك وضعفي .. الا جمعت بيني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع وبين الأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل
اللهم اني أسألك برحمتك الواسعه .. وعلمك بـ حالي .. ان لا تكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين .. 
وانت ترزقني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع بالأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل

اللهم هب لنا أنا وبنات هذا التجمع من لدنك زوجاً صالحاً وارزقنا منه بالذريه الصالحه .. يا ذي الجلال والإكرام .. 
اللهم يا ربي وسييدي ومولاي وخالقي ورازقي .. 
أسألك بإنك العزيز وانا الذليلة إليك 
أسألك بإنك القوي وانا الضعيفة اليك 
أسألك بإنك الغني وانا الفقيرة إليك 
أسألك بإنك المجيب وانا المضطرة إليك 
أسألك بإنك القادر الرازق .. وانا بحاجة الى رزقك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 
اللهم استرني فوق الارض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض ولا تشمت بي عدواً ولا حاسداً يا أرحم الراحمين 
الهى لا تكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين .. 
اللهم اني في كل ما سألتك ربي اعطيتني فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي في ان تجمع بيني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع وبين الأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل
اللهم اني أسألك بحق قولك ( ادعوني استجب لكم ) اللهم ها انا دعوتك كما أمرتني فـ لا تحرمني إجابتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> يختج مادري والله البارحة يالسة مع مرت خالي وكنا نشوف صور عرسهم ونتذكر ذكريات العرس 
> قلبي عورني قلت الحمدلله ع كل حال لكن خاطري اعرس استغفرالله احس اني ماراح افرح


يالله ماعليه إن شاء الله نفرح بج أول وحدة من هذا التجمع ونسمع جريب ببشارة خطبتج

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> السلام عليكم بنوتات


وعليكم السلام والرحمة روووح


شخبارج غلاااي؟؟

----------


## عروس العيم

> يالله ماعليه إن شاء الله نفرح بج أول وحدة من هذا التجمع ونسمع جريب ببشارة خطبتج


الله كريم ان شاء الله 
يارب نفرح جميع مب بس انا 
الا بسألج البنات وينهم مالهم حس هالايام 
احس التجمع صار بارد

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السماوات والارض .. يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام 
أسألك بحق قولك ( أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)
اللهم اعطني ولا تحرمني عاجلاً غير آجل برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثتي .. 
اللهم اني أسألك بحق قولك ( ان الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب ) وبحق قولك (ان الله على كل شي قدير)
ان تجمع بيني وبين الزوج الصالح وتقدره لي وتقدرني ليه وتقنعه واهله بي وتقنعني واهلي به 
اللهم يسر كل عسير .. اللهم سخر لي من اهلي واهله من ييسر أمرنا يا أرحم الراحمين 
اللهم قرب البعيد اللهم قرب البعيد الله قرب البعيد .. 
اللهم اني أسألك باسمك الوهاب الرزاق الكريم الرحمن الرحيم .. الحليم العظيم اللطيف الخبير السميع البصير الحي القيوم .. اسألك بجلالتك وعظمتك .. 
يا من أمرك بين الكاف والنون واذا قضيت أمراً فإنما تقول له كن فـ يكون .. 
اللهم اجمعني بـ زوجي .. عاجلاً غير آجل .. وارزقني منه بالذريه الصالحه .. 
اللهم اني أسألك بحق قول نبيك وحبيبك محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم 
بأنك حيي كريم .. تستحي إذا رفع العبد لك يديه أن تردهما صفراً خائبتين 
يا رب لا تردني خائبه .. يا رب اجب دعائي .. يا رب اعطني ولا تحرمني .. 
يا رب يسر ولا تعسر .. يا رب عجّل ولا تؤجل .. يا من بيدك ملكوت كل شيء .. 
اللهم انك قلت وقولك الحق بإنك عند حسن ظن عبدك بك .. اللهم ظني بك ان تجيب دعائي .. وان تعطيني سؤلي .. وان تسبغ علي من نعمك .. يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد .. 
اللهم يا فاطر السماوات والأرض ويا عالم الغيب والشهاده 
اللهم اني أسألك بأنك انت الله مالك الملك وأنك على كل شيء قدير وما تشاء من أمر يكن .. اللهم أرجوك وأتوسل إليك ان تجمع بيني وبين الزوج الصالح عاجلاً غير آجل

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> الله كريم ان شاء الله 
> يارب نفرح جميع مب بس انا 
> الا بسألج البنات وينهم مالهم حس هالايام 
> احس التجمع صار بارد


هيييه حسيت أنا بعد بهالشي موول ما أشوف حد  :Frown:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

يا رب .. يا رب .. يا أرحم بي من أمي وأبي .. 
الهى من لي غيرك أدعوه واتوسل إليه .. اللهم لا تعاقبني بذنوبي واغفر لي وارحمني 
واعطني سؤلي .. يا أرحم الراحمين .. يا أكرم الأكرمين .. يا أجود الأجودين
لو أنفقت ما فى الأرض جميعا ما ألفت بين قلوبهم و لكن الله ألف بينهم إنه عزيز حكيم"
اللهم ارزقني وارزق جميع بنات المسلمين .. 
اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهد انك انت الذي لااله الاانت .. الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اقضي حاجتي .. انسي وحدتي .. فرج كربتي..اجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيراونذكرك كثيرافانت بي بصير .يامجيب المضطر اذا دعاك..احلل عقدتي ..امن روعتي ..ياالهي من لي الجا اليه اذا لم الجا الي الركن الشديد الذي اذا دعا اجاب .هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا ..اجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن..فانت علي كل شي قدير .يامن قلت لشي كن فيكون..ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة ..وقنا عذاب النار وصلي اللهم علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## عروس العيم

> هيييه حسيت أنا بعد بهالشي موول ما أشوف حد


والله لهم وحشه نبوض ورمرم وباجي البنات 
مادري شو صار عليهم 
خبريني شخبارج وسو تسوين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> والله لهم وحشه نبوض ورمرم وباجي البنات 
> مادري شو صار عليهم 
> خبريني شخبارج وسو تسوين


هيه والله لهم وحشة

والله أنا الحمدلله بخير ونعمه واللحين يالسة اقرا الأدعية لأني توني كنت حاسة بضيقة بس الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## قلبي أمي

انزين بنوتاااات عرفونا ع عمااركم 
سوري بس أول مره أدخل تجمع ^^
و إن شاء الله كلنا نعرس مره وحده^^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> انزين بنوتاااات عرفونا ع عمااركم 
> سوري بس أول مره أدخل تجمع ^^
> و إن شاء الله كلنا نعرس مره وحده^^


احم احم أنا بنوتة حلوووه من راااك

عمري 24 موظفة واتريا النصيب :P 


ونتي؟؟؟

----------


## عروس العيم

> هيه والله لهم وحشة
> 
> والله أنا الحمدلله بخير ونعمه واللحين يالسة اقرا الأدعية لأني توني كنت حاسة بضيقة بس الحمدلله على كل حال


هيه والله انا مرات احس بضيقة واقعد استغفر ع قد مااقدر واسبح 
الحمدلله ع كل حال

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم اني اسالك اني اشهد انك انت الله الذي لا اله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد ان ترزقني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع بالأزواج الصالحين الأتقياء وان تصب حبنا في قلوبهم صبا ونكون قره أعينهم وقلوبهم

----------


## Tejoori

يالله يارب ترزقنا بالرجل الصالح 


ياااارب

----------


## عروس العيم

> انزين بنوتاااات عرفونا ع عمااركم 
> سوري بس أول مره أدخل تجمع ^^
> و إن شاء الله كلنا نعرس مره وحده^^


انا عروس العيم من الكويت 22 سنة موظفة 
ونتريا بو الشباب يندل بيتنا وين صاير 
وانتي الشيخة

----------


## قلبي أمي

> احم احم أنا بنوتة حلوووه من راااك
> 
> عمري 24 موظفة واتريا النصيب :P 
> 
> 
> ونتي؟؟؟


ماشاء الله عليج ^^

أنا عمري 19 سنة و عن قريب بدخل ال20 
أدرس في الجامعة بإذن الله الكورس الياي خريجة ^^

----------


## عروس العيم

> اللهم اني اسالك اني اشهد انك انت الله الذي لا اله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد ان ترزقني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع بالأزواج الصالحين الأتقياء وان تصب حبنا في قلوبهم صبا ونكون قره أعينهم وقلوبهم


امييييييييييين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> يالله يارب ترزقنا بالرجل الصالح 
> 
> 
> ياااارب


آمين يارب العالمين


عرفينا على عمرج حبوبة

----------


## عروس العيم

> ماشاء الله عليج ^^
> 
> أنا عمري 19 سنة و عن قريب بدخل ال20 
> أدرس في الجامعة بإذن الله الكورس الياي خريجة ^^


العمر كله و موفقة الغالية وحياج بينا

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> ماشاء الله عليج ^^
> 
> أنا عمري 19 سنة و عن قريب بدخل ال20 
> أدرس في الجامعة بإذن الله الكورس الياي خريجة ^^


ماشاء الله عليييح انتي بعد


إن شاء الله تتخرجين وعلى طوووول العرس  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد

----------


## أغلى من الغلا

ماشاء الله عليكم ... اللهم ارزق بنات التجمع بالازواج الصالحين.. قولوا امين .. ولا تنسون تدعولي ... :Smile:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
^^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> ماشاء الله عليكم ... اللهم ارزق بنات التجمع بالازواج الصالحين.. قولوا امين .. ولا تنسون تدعولي ...


آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## عروس العيم

[QUOTE=أغلى من الغلا;19712714]ماشاء الله عليكم ... اللهم ارزق بنات التجمع بالازواج الصالحين.. قولوا امين .. ولا تنسون تدعولي ... :Smile: [/QUOT

امين يارب العالمين 
الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح ان شاء الله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

ان شاء الله نفتك منكم كلكم و يتصكر ها التجمع قولوا امين 

واول وحدة انا خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروس العيم

ملاااااااااااااااااااااااانة ماعرف شو اسوي

----------


## أغلى من الغلا

عروسة العيم وبنوته حلوة تسلمون حبايبي ...

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> ان شاء الله نفتك منكم كلكم و يتصكر ها التجمع قولوا امين 
> 
> واول وحدة انا خخخخخخخخخخخخخ


آمين يارب العالمين ونفتح تجمع المخطوبات ^^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> عروسة العيم وبنوته حلوة تسلمون حبايبي ...


الله يسلمج حبوبة ^^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> ملاااااااااااااااااااااااانة ماعرف شو اسوي


يلسي استغفر واقري الأدعية

----------


## عروس العيم

> ان شاء الله نفتك منكم كلكم و يتصكر ها التجمع قولوا امين 
> 
> واول وحدة انا خخخخخخخخخخخخخ


امييييييييييييين ويتحول لتجمع المخطوبات

----------


## عروس العيم

> عروسة العيم وبنوته حلوة تسلمون حبايبي ...


العفو فديتج ^_^

----------


## عروس العيم

> يلسي استغفر واقري الأدعية


يالسة استغفر 
الحمدلله اذن العشاء بسير اصلي وبرد مرة ثانية

يالله يارب انك ترزقني انا وبنات هذا التجمع بالازواج الصالحين 
ويتحول هذا التجمع لتجمع المخطوبات 
اميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> يالسة استغفر 
> الحمدلله اذن العشاء بسير اصلي وبرد مرة ثانية
> 
> يالله يارب انك ترزقني انا وبنات هذا التجمع بالازواج الصالحين 
> ويتحول هذا التجمع لتجمع المخطوبات 
> اميييييييييييييييييين


آمين يارب العالمين


وأنا بسير اسبح ...دعوااتج حبوبة النا .. أنا اليوم إجازة  :Big Grin:

----------


## قلبي أمي

يقول الشيخ د. خالد الجبير:


كررو قول"" أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه "" وسترون عجبا" من تفريج الهم وتيسير الأمر

----------


## عروس العيم

بااااااااااااااك 
حمام الهنا بنوتة 
^_^

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلا بنوتااااااااااااااات شحالكن

----------


## عروس العيم

> هلا بنوتااااااااااااااات شحالكن


هلا وغلا 
هلا بالزين كله هلا بنبووووض 
والله توني كنت بظهر من كثر مكنت ملانة 
شخبارج شو مسوية

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> بااااااااااااااك 
> حمام الهنا بنوتة 
> ^_^


ولكم بااك حبوبة


الله يهنيييج عروس العيم

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلا عروس الحمدلله بخير انتي شحالج

انا موجوده في المنتدى بس التجمع مهجور مااعرف وين البنات

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

نعييييييييييييييما بنوته

عقبااااااااااااااااااااااال حماااااااااااااام الصباااااااحيه هاهاهاهاهاهاي >>>ضحكه شررررررريره

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> هلا بنوتااااااااااااااات شحالكن


أهلين وسهلين


الحمدلله بخير وسهاله

مطول الغيبات ياب الغنايم  :Big Grin: 


هااابشري إن شاء الله انخطبتي  :Smile:

----------


## Rosewater

ياااارب ياااكريم 
ارزق خواتي في تجمع التفاؤل الازوااج الصالحيين عاجلا غير آجلا

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> نعييييييييييييييما بنوته
> 
> عقبااااااااااااااااااااااال حماااااااااااااام الصباااااااحيه هاهاهاهاهاهاي >>>ضحكه شررررررريره


الله ينعم عليييج نبووووض


آمين يارب العالمين ونتي قبلي يارب  :Big Grin:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> أهلين وسهلين
> 
> 
> الحمدلله بخير وسهاله
> 
> مطول الغيبات ياب الغنايم 
> 
> 
> هااابشري إن شاء الله انخطبتي



الحمدلله اناااااااا بخيييييييييييير

اااااااااه لاتهووووسين ع الجررررررررررح بعده مضيع بين دوار شارعناااااا ودوار الشارع الثاااااااني خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروس العيم

> هلا عروس الحمدلله بخير انتي شحالج
> 
> انا موجوده في المنتدى بس التجمع مهجور مااعرف وين البنات


هيه والله مهجور مادري البنات وين اختفوا 
صار برود مب طبيعي 
انا من يوم الخميس ف الليل واحاول ارمسكم بس ماحصل حد

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> ياااارب ياااكريم 
> ارزق خواتي في تجمع التفاؤل الازوااج الصالحيين عاجلا غير آجلا


آمين يارب العالمين ^^

تسلمين روز ووتر  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> الحمدلله اناااااااا بخيييييييييييير
> 
> اااااااااه لاتهووووسين ع الجررررررررررح بعده مضيع بين دوار شارعناااااا ودوار الشارع الثاااااااني خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


يالله ماعليه إن شاء الله جريييب بيدل الدرب

----------


## عروس العيم

بنات ارمسوا عن اي موضوع عن اي شي خل نتكلم 
شكلنا انحسدنا ع التجمع هذا

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> ياااارب ياااكريم 
> ارزق خواتي في تجمع التفاؤل الازوااج الصالحيين عاجلا غير آجلا


اللهم اميييييييييين

خبرتج قبل اني احبــــــــــــــج

دومج افرح لما اشوف مشاركتج ودعائج لنااااااا

ربي يسعدج يارب مع ريلج وتكون حياتكم كلها فرح وراحه ويرزقكم الجنه يارب

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> هيه والله مهجور مادري البنات وين اختفوا 
> صار برود مب طبيعي 
> انا من يوم الخميس ف الليل واحاول ارمسكم بس ماحصل حد


تعرفين ويكند ويطلعون وفي كذا وحده هني عندهم اعراس اهاليهم ويجهزون مثل المقنعه والرميثيه
والدوامات بعد يردون ويرقدووون ع طول بس يطلون علينا الحمدلله




> يالله ماعليه إن شاء الله جريييب بيدل الدرب


الله يسمع منج وكلناااااااااا في يوم وااااااااااااااااااحد




> بنات ارمسوا عن اي موضوع عن اي شي خل نتكلم 
> شكلنا انحسدنا ع التجمع هذا


شكلناااااااااا الا جي انحسدنا اقروا المعوذات ع التجمع 

مممممممممم عن شو نرمس ماعندي شي خليني اعصر عصاره المخمخ عندي

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## hiba_003

مساء الأنوار على عروسات التجمع

----------


## عروس العيم

فكري بموضوع او سالفة لان انا ماعندي شي هالويك اند كله قضيته ف البيت مع يدوتي وخالتي كانت عندنا 
كنت متضايقة شوي وتعبانة وما كان لي مود اسير مكان

----------


## hiba_003

صحتين مقدما بنوووتة

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

يوعااااااااااااااااانة بسير اتعشى وبرد  :Big Grin:

----------


## عروس العيم

> يوعااااااااااااااااانة بسير اتعشى وبرد




بالعافية فديتج

----------


## عروس العيم

> مساء الأنوار على عروسات التجمع


اهلين مساء النور 
شخبارج يا حلوة

----------


## hiba_003

الحمد لله إشتقتلكم وااايد..
بس مشكلة الدوام لأني أدوام سبت يعني يا دوب بس جمعة إستراحة عندي

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

بالعاااااااافيه بنوته

انا 3 يوم لي اليوم مااكل شي اهئ اهئ بسبب القولون خايفه ياثر

هبه شحالج حبي شو صار ع موضوعج؟

----------


## hiba_003

بنات في برنامج حلم و علم على قناة الإمارات تحضرووه؟

----------


## عروس العيم

> الحمد لله إشتقتلكم وااايد..
> بس مشكلة الدوام لأني أدوام سبت يعني يا دوب بس جمعة إستراحة عندي




يعطيج العافية والله يعينج

----------


## hiba_003

و الله لسا لحد الحين خااايفة واايد و مو عارفة شو أرد عالجماعة.

----------


## hiba_003

الله يعافيك حبيبتي عروس العيم

----------


## عروس العيم

> بنات في برنامج حلم و علم على قناة الإمارات تحضرووه؟


ما متابعته فديتج 
هيه ذكرتني نبوض فديتها الله يذكرها بالشهادة 
شو صار ع موضوعج عن الريال اللي متقدم

----------


## hiba_003

لسا أنا خاااايفة ومو عارفة أرد اه و لا و لسا الموضوع معلق.

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هبه مايعجبني تفسيره مايقنعني مااعرف ليش اعشق برنامج احلام ع المحور الشيخ سيد حمدي تفسيره روعه بصراحه وتعلمت منه وايد

صلي استخاره الغاليه شوتحسين تبين تستمرين او حاسه بتراجع او خوف؟

----------


## عروس العيم

> و الله لسا لحد الحين خااايفة واايد و مو عارفة شو أرد عالجماعة.


استخيري فديتج والله يكتب لج اللي فيه الخير

----------


## قلبي أمي

أقول بنات خلونا نتناقش في أمووور

----------


## hiba_003

الموضوع هذا من بعد ما رجع والدي من الحج و لحد الآن أستخير تخيلوا ... و مع هذا ما زلت على الخوف و التردد .
أه نبوض أعرفه الي عالمحور ، بس أنا أشوفه زين أشرف العسال ..

----------


## عروس العيم

> أقول بنات خلونا نتناقش في أمووور


موضوع شو الغالية 
افتحي لنا موضوع وبنتناقش كلنا 
احنا الحين ما يحضرنا شي ^_^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> صحتين مقدما بنوووتة


مسا الفل والياسمين هبووه

تسلمين  :Big Grin:

----------


## hiba_003

اه أخت قلبي أمي مثل شو؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> بالعافية فديتج


الله يعافيج  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> الحمد لله إشتقتلكم وااايد..
> بس مشكلة الدوام لأني أدوام سبت يعني يا دوب بس جمعة إستراحة عندي


ونحن أكثر مشتاقين لج

----------


## عروس العيم

> الموضوع هذا من بعد ما رجع والدي من الحج و لحد الآن أستخير تخيلوا ... و مع هذا ما زلت على الخوف و التردد .
> أه نبوض أعرفه الي عالمحور ، بس أنا أشوفه زين أشرف العسال ..


زين فديتج الريال شو فيه يعيبه شي سامعين عنه شي 
انتي من شو خايفة بالضبط

----------


## عروس العيم

بناااااااااااات انا بسير اتابع مسلسل رصاصة رحمة ع دبي 
وعقب برد اذا ما انشغلت

----------


## hiba_003

لا هو الشب زين . بس المشكلة ما أحسه فيه رومانسية و عنده لا مبالاة أخاف بعدها ما يهتم فيي خاصة إنه رح أعيش بعيدة عن أهلي يعني لازم يكون علي حنون أكثر من أي شي ثاني . و لا شو رأيكن خواتي؟؟؟

----------


## قلبي أمي

> اه أخت قلبي أمي مثل شو؟


اممممم ما أدري .. بس أأي شي 
ههههه
انزين شورايكم نتكلم عن البنات إلي يكون كل تفكيرهم الزواج
يعني بتشوفون البنت صغيرة بس همها الزواج

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## hiba_003

> ونحن أكثر مشتاقين لج


تسلمين بنووتة حلوة. و الله إني أعزكم مثل خواتي و أكثر بعد . معكم أقدر أفضفض و أحكي همومي و خاصة إنه ما عندي صديقات .. الله يخليكم و يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير أجل..

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> تسلمين بنووتة حلوة. و الله إني أعزكم مثل خواتي و أكثر بعد . معكم أقدر أفضفض و أحكي همومي و خاصة إنه ما عندي صديقات .. الله يخليكم و يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير أجل..


الله يسلمج والله يوفقج وإن شاء الله يكون هالزوج من نصيبج ويحنن قلبه عليييج ويسعدج العمر كله
والله وأنا مالي غيركم اسولف له عن همومي

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## hiba_003

> الله يسلمج والله يوفقج وإن شاء الله يكون هالزوج من نصيبج ويحنن قلبه عليييج ويسعدج العمر كله
> والله وأنا مالي غيركم اسولف له عن همومي


اللهم آمين . الحمد لله الي خلاني أشترك فهالمنتدى و الحمد لله على صداقتكم..

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> اللهم آمين . الحمد لله الي خلاني أشترك فهالمنتدى و الحمد لله على صداقتكم..


 :Smile:  الحمدلله ونحن اتشرفنا بصداقتج

----------


## hiba_003

بنات بالإذن . بدي أروح أعمل العشا.

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

السموحه كنت اسوي طلبيه لوشنات

هبه نصيحه مني استخيري ما خاب من استخار الغلا و وافقي اذا ربج كاتب لج هالريال زوج لج بيسير الموضوع واذا شر بيعسرها صدقيني عن تجربه

واي حلم تحلمينه فسريه عند مفسر كويس لان يمكن تكون فيها رساله لج

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

بنوته محد تقدم لج؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> بنوته محد تقدم لج؟


لا  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ربي يرزقج ويرزقني ويرزق كل بنات التجمع ازواج صالحين يحبهم الله ويرضاهم لنا

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

*

ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 

*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

بنات سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال


لما تنخطبن ان شاء الله متى تفكرين تنشرين الخبر

خاصه ان الناس عيونها ماترحم والله يعني الواحد يخاف من العين
عني انا مابقول لين اقرب املج باجر بملج بخبر الناس عشان الرسول قال واقضو حوائجكم بالكتمان

----------


## عروس العيم

> بنات سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال
> 
> 
> لما تنخطبن ان شاء الله متى تفكرين تنشرين الخبر
> 
> خاصه ان الناس عيونها ماترحم والله يعني الواحد يخاف من العين
> عني انا مابقول لين اقرب املج باجر بملج بخبر الناس عشان الرسول قال واقضو حوائجكم بالكتمان


بااااااااااااااك انا رجعت 
سؤالج حلو 
انا عن نفسي مابخبر حد الا لمن ان شاء الله املج وعقب اعلن الخبر 
لان مثل ما قلتي سبحان الله يوم تخبرين الناس عن اي شي قبل مايستوي سبحان الله من عيونهم تلاقين يستوي شي ثاني

----------


## عروس العيم

وييييييييييينكم بنااااااااااااااااات

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلا انا موجوده بس قاعده اسوي لوشنات خخخخخخخخ

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 

ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*

----------


## عروس العيم

> هلا انا موجوده بس قاعده اسوي لوشنات خخخخخخخخ


يعني بزي 
هيه نبوض كل مرة ابي اسألج انتي شو تجارتج يعني شو تبيعين وانسى

----------


## لجين الكويت

السلام

اخباركم بنات

----------


## عروس العيم

> السلام
> 
> اخباركم بنات


وعليكم السلام والرحمةاهلين لجين 
احنا الحمدلله بخير انتي شخبارج

----------


## لجين الكويت

هلا عروس

الحمدالله تمام

بس شوي يتني ضيجه ماعرف من شنو  :Frown:

----------


## عروس العيم

انا الحين موعد نومي الله يعيني باجر ع الدوام 
واااااااااي استغفرالله ياربي مب متفيجة حق نشة االصبح 
يالله اخليكم الحين تصبحون ع خير واحلام سعيدة وكوابيس بعيدة

----------


## عروس العيم

> هلا عروس
> 
> الحمدالله تمام
> 
> بس شوي يتني ضيجه ماعرف من شنو


عادي فديتج كلنا اليوم يايتنا ضيقة انا وحدة يتني ضيقة من الخميس ومووول ما طلعت مكان وباجر هم الدوام الله ييعني 
عليج بالاستغفار والتسبيح هذا كل اللي نقدر نسويه 
الحمدلله ع كل حال

----------


## عروس العيم

لجين حبيبتي انا مضطرة اخليج الحين يدوب ارتب واشوف اغراضي حق باجر الدوام ويالله اتقلب مثل دياي الشوايه ع الفراش لحد ما اقدر انام 
تصبحين ع خير

----------


## لجين الكويت

وانتي من اهله حبيبتي

مسموحه

اي بستغفر وربج كريم

انا بعد بطلع وراي دوام باجر

----------


## ليتني قبر زاي

ربي يوووووفقج الجميع

ويرزقكم بالزووج الصالح

----------


## المقنعة

استغفر الله العظيم الحي القيوم و اتوب اليه

----------


## ودوووه

صباح الليل يا بيبات الماضي وبنوتات الحاضر وعروسات المستقبل  :Big Grin:  <<<< وينهن مدرسات اللغه العربيه عني خخخخخخ

----------


## ودوووه

وينكن صبااااااااااااايااااااااااااااااا  :Big Grin:

----------


## المقنعة

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

> بنات سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال
> 
> 
> لما تنخطبن ان شاء الله متى تفكرين تنشرين الخبر
> 
> خاصه ان الناس عيونها ماترحم والله يعني الواحد يخاف من العين
> عني انا مابقول لين اقرب املج باجر بملج بخبر الناس عشان الرسول قال واقضو حوائجكم بالكتمان


شلونكم بنات طبعا ارد بأثر رجعي
سؤال حلو نبوض آنا عن نفسي هم ماراح اقول الا لمن املج ان شالله حتى يمكن بعد الملجه بجم يوم بس عاد فيه عندنا في البيت وكاله رويتر لازم نخطط عدل عشان نقدر نسكتها خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## نور حياتي

*صباح الخير شخباركم


انا يالسة اشرب نسكافيه و قلت اسلم عليكم*

----------


## أحلام علي

صدري حدددددددده ضايق

مالي نفس اروح الكلاس


^^

يالسة اقرا مسجات عتاب خخخخ

شو طر



ريحني حبيبي ترى جفاني النوم
أنت ياعمري ناسيني ولا أنا على بالك دوم ؟

ذكرتني بامس لووووووول 

اتصلت بربيعتي اخر الليل فوق النص ساعة نرمس بعض

اقولها ضايقة تقولي شو فيج اقول بس جي

اونه مابودرج لين ماترقدين

حبيبتي والله رقدت عصوتها >> شو نسوي نرضى بالمتوفر ههههههههههههههههه


احس هالفترة مش ولا بد

ابا اسير منتجع اريح

هابنات منو فيكم خاطره بجاكوزي ومساج

بموت من زمان ماسرت عشان يهمزوني >> حرام ماربحتهم اخر فترة ههههههه

----------


## أحلام علي

> بنات سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال
> 
> 
> لما تنخطبن ان شاء الله متى تفكرين تنشرين الخبر
> 
> خاصه ان الناس عيونها ماترحم والله يعني الواحد يخاف من العين
> عني انا مابقول لين اقرب املج باجر بملج بخبر الناس عشان الرسول قال واقضو حوائجكم بالكتمان


نبوض كتبت رد طويل عريض وانمسح !!

نحن عطول نخبر عشان الاهل يستعدون لو بنسوي حفلة

في ناس يزعلون لو ماعرفوا

^^




عموما انا ما اايد حفلة الملجة

الا لو شي وايد بسيط بس للاهل

اخليه للعرس احسن =)

----------


## ~الأمل~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أمممممممم ممكن انضم وياكم 000

----------


## ~الأمل~

@ محد هني أبي افضفض شوية 000ولاأنا بس بطالية بينكم ههههههه

----------


## نور حياتي

احلام انصحج تروحين نادي سيدات الشارجة الجاكوزي عندهم خبال يا ربي صدق تخبلت 

والله انا ابغي اسير بس يالله منو بتخاويني؟؟؟


وشو الدارسة وياج جم بقى لج ؟ عسب ادور لج ع المعرس من الحين لين ما تتخرجين تستلمين شهادة التخرج ف صوب و الصوب الثاني المعرس وياج ^..^

----------


## عروس العيم

مرررررررررررحبا يا عرايس 
ادري هالحزة نادر ما احصل وحدة منكم موجودة 
قلت خل اسلم عليكم 
يالسة ف المكتب مخلصة شغلي قلت خل اقرا اللي فاتني

----------


## قلبي أمي

مراحب بنااات
أنا من ساعتين مخلصه من الجامعة 
فيني رقااد بس ما أبي أرقد
أوفر ههههههههههههههههه
هااا عطوني آخر علومكم

----------


## قلبي أمي

> @ محد هني أبي افضفض شوية 000ولاأنا بس بطالية بينكم ههههههه


موجودين يالغالية
طلعي إلي بخاطرج .. خواتج موجودين

----------


## نور حياتي

سبحان الله

----------


## ورد جـوري

> مرررررررررررحبا يا عرايس 
> ادري هالحزة نادر ما احصل وحدة منكم موجودة 
> قلت خل اسلم عليكم 
> يالسة ف المكتب مخلصة شغلي قلت خل اقرا اللي فاتني


هلا عروس شحالج ؟؟ شفتج انتي الوحيدة الموجوده قلت بسلم عليج  :Smile:

----------


## ورد جـوري

> بنات سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال
> 
> 
> لما تنخطبن ان شاء الله متى تفكرين تنشرين الخبر
> 
> خاصه ان الناس عيونها ماترحم والله يعني الواحد يخاف من العين
> عني انا مابقول لين اقرب املج باجر بملج بخبر الناس عشان الرسول قال واقضو حوائجكم بالكتمان


اصلا ما شاء الله سوالف الخطبة ما اتم مستوره 
لااااازم نص الفريج عارف قبل الملجه والنص عقب لوول  :Big Grin: 
نحن جي عندنا يصير 
خبينا ولا ما خبينا

----------


## ورد جـوري

بحط قصة قريتها واااايد حبيتها عن وحده سعودية  :Smile: 



حبيت اقولكم هاذي القصه
عشان اغلبكم اليائس والمتحطم والمكسور والمتضايق من العنوسه
وان فاته القطـار وان الله مارزقه بالذريه


هاذي وحده مثل كل البنات درست واشتغلت شغله زينـه ولهت معها
لين صار عمرها 34 المهم تقدم لها واحد اكبر منها بسنتين وافقوا مبدئيا
وانخطبت البنت والحمدلله...وبعد كذا
اخذ منها صوره البطاقه الشخصيه عشان الاجرئات وراح ..
دقت ام المعرس وقالت للبنت ابي اشوفك الحين وهي معصبه

البنت خافت وقابلت ام المعرس ،قامت الام طلعت بطاقه الشخصيه حقت البنت اللي خذاها ولدها

وقالت لها تاريخ ميلادك الموجود بذي البطاقه صحيح ..قالت ايه صحيح
قالت اجل عمرك الحين بيطق الاربعيــن...قالت وهي مقصره صوتها عمري 34
قالت مايهمني البنت بعد الثلاثين تقل خصوبتها وانا ابي اشوف عيال ولدي
ومابي اشوف ولدي يدور وياك على المستشفيات والمستوصفات عشان ماارح تنجبين
إلا بعد الفرفره ..

والبنت جتها غصه من كلام الام...وعرفت ان الام راح تخرب كل شئ
وبالفعل ماهدت ام المعرس إلا لين فصخت الخطبه وجت البنت صدمـه كبيــره..
بس المعرس يبيها ووعد البنت انه راح يكلم امه ..وجلسو على ذا الحال سنه يكلمون بعض بالخفاء
على امل انهم يرجعون لبعض ..

البنت سلمكم الله تعبت من الوضع هذا وقالت راح اقطع علاقتي بالرجل
وبالفعل اقطعت علاقتها به ومر سته اشهـر وهي ماتكلمه...وهو راح في حال سبيله


وبعد كذا جاتها فرصه سفـر لمكه فرحت وقالت خليني اروح ادعي الله واغسل احزاني
وراحت لمكه وجلست تبكي وتدعي ربي ان الله يسر امرها ويفرجها عليها


وفي يوم راحت فيه للحرم سمعت حرمه تقرء بصوت جميل وتردد آيه ويوم سمعتها جلست تبكي البنت
متاثره بالايه ، والايه من سوره الضحى(ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى) قامت الحرمه تسال البنت تقول وش فيك
تبكي قام البنت قالت لها كل السالفه وقالت لها الحرمه انت الان في عسر الذي سوف يليه يســر
وجلسو يسولفون شوي بعدين راحت البنت للفندق...


وجاء وقت الرحيل لمدينتها ركبت الطياره وجلس جنبها رجال >>المفروض ماتجلس جنبه صح
الزبده وصلو لديرتهم وكل واحد رجع لبيته...توها واصله تغير ملابسها إلا وتدق عليها صديقتها وتسلم وقالت لها
فيه صديق زوجي يدور على بنت وهو من اسره معروفه المهم البنت قالت لبوها وابوها وافق مبدئيا
ويوم راحت تشوفه صار نفس الرجال اللي كان جنبها في الطياره المهم بعد شهر ونص إلا وهم معرسين


تو القصه مانتهت بقاء ...بعدين تاخر عليها الحمل ...قالت لرجلها خلينا نروج نسوي تحاليل ورفض
وهي قالت إلا لازم...قال خلاص، وراحوا ..ميـر يوم راحوا يكشفون قالوا لهم ماله داعي تحاليل
انت الحين حـامــل...وتشققت من الفرحه الغامره
عاد رجلها يبي يسافر للحج وقالت رجلي على رجلك وعيا قال انتي حامل المهم انها عيت إلا تروح


وراحو للحج..ودعو الله ..وبعد كم شهر راح تكشف وزوجها عرف اللي في بطنها بس ماعلمها
عشان ماتتوتر اعصابها ...

وبعد تسعه اشهر جاء موعد الولاده ...وولــدت ودخل عليها الطبيب قالها وش ودك تجيبين
قالت تمنيت من الله مولود مايهم ايش جنسه ولد ولا بنت
قال لها وش رايك انك جبتي ولدين وبنت..طبعا ماستوعبت ونفجرت في حاله هستيريه ضحك وبكاء
..سبحان الله يعني جابت عيالها دفعه واحده...

وانتهت قصه الحرمـه

هاذي رساله لكل من تاخر بها الزواج او تاخر بها الانجاب
لاتياسوا من رحمه الله ...

ــــــــ
يارب يوفقكم ويرزقكم ويسبغ عليكم النعم
ويزوجكم ازواج صالحيــن ويرزقكم الذريه الصالحه

بنات دعواتكم ربي يحقق مرادي...


ـــــــــــــــــ

قال الغزالي :

إذا رأيت الله يحبس عنك الدنيا ويكثر عليك الشدائد والبلوى ..

فاعلم أنك عزيز عنده .. وأنك عنده بمكان ..

وأنه يسلك بك طريق أوليائه وأصفيائه .. وأنه .. يراك ..

أما تسمع قوله تعالى .. (( واصبر لحكم ربك فإنك بأعيننا )) …
ــــــــــــــــ
الله ماابكانا إلا ليضحكنا
وما احزننا إلا ليفرحنا

----------


## ورد جـوري

لا تياسن خواتي.. ما بعد الشدة الا الفرج والله يفرجها عالجميع 
ولا تنسونا من دعوة حلوة في ظهر الغيب

----------


## أحلام علي

> احلام انصحج تروحين نادي سيدات الشارجة الجاكوزي عندهم خبال يا ربي صدق تخبلت 
> 
> والله انا ابغي اسير بس يالله منو بتخاويني؟؟؟
> 
> 
> وشو الدارسة وياج جم بقى لج ؟ عسب ادور لج ع المعرس من الحين لين ما تتخرجين تستلمين شهادة التخرج ف صوب و الصوب الثاني المعرس وياج ^..^


والله صدق

فوووووووقه انا عادي عندي

خصوصا انج اخت حبيبة قلبي .. فديتها اختج والله شيخة البنات

ان شا الله نتفق عيوم ونسير

بس ان شا الله احصل حد يوصلني

تعرفين كيف المنطقة هناك زحمة >< >> الشارجة بكبرها زحمة هههههههههههه

ولو يهمزون بيرفكت

احس جسمي ونفسي محتايين راحة هالفترة

هههههههههههههههه

مابي معرس >> ياخي يمكن عندي بس ادش جي

امممممممم توني بادية في ثالث كورس المشوار مطول




> بحط قصة قريتها واااايد حبيتها عن وحده سعودية 
> 
> 
> 
> حبيت اقولكم هاذي القصه
> عشان اغلبكم اليائس والمتحطم والمكسور والمتضايق من العنوسه
> وان فاته القطـار وان الله مارزقه بالذريه
> 
> 
> ...


ماداني هالامهات الغلسات هههههههههههههههههههه

لول

----------


## المقنعة

مراااااحب حبوووبات .. 

حبيت اسلـــم عليكم كلكم لاني مسافرة اليوم ..

ادعووولـــــي لا تنسووونـي .. ((( محتاجه دعائكم لي ))

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> مراااااحب حبوووبات .. 
> 
> حبيت اسلـــم عليكم كلكم لاني مسافرة اليوم ..
> 
> ادعووولـــــي لا تنسووونـي .. ((( محتاجه دعائكم لي ))


مرحبا ملييوووووون 


تسيرين وتردين بالسلامة إن شا الله


والله يشفييييج يارب

وطمنينا عليييج الغالية

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## hiba_003

تروحي و ترجعي بالسلامة.

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## hiba_003

سبحان الله و بحمده
سبحان الله و بحمده 
أستغفر الله و أتوب إليه
أستغفر الله و أتوب إليه
اللهم ارزق بنات هذا التجمع بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل..

----------


## عروس العيم

> لا تياسن خواتي.. ما بعد الشدة الا الفرج والله يفرجها عالجميع 
> ولا تنسونا من دعوة حلوة في ظهر الغيب


تسلمين فديتج ع القصة وايد حلوة 
بسس يختج هالايام لو بنصبر كلام الاهل يخليج تنغثين وتتمين الزواج اليوم قبل باجر 
الحمدلله ع كل حال 
^_^
انتي شخبارج وشو مسوية

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> سبحان الله و بحمده
> سبحان الله و بحمده 
> أستغفر الله و أتوب إليه
> أستغفر الله و أتوب إليه
> اللهم ارزق بنات هذا التجمع بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل..


آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## عروس العيم

> مراااااحب حبوووبات .. 
> 
> حبيت اسلـــم عليكم كلكم لاني مسافرة اليوم ..
> 
> ادعووولـــــي لا تنسووونـي .. ((( محتاجه دعائكم لي ))


هلا الغالية 
تروحين وتردين بالسلااااااااااامة ان شاء الله 
طمنينا عليج

----------


## عروس العيم

بناااااااات منو موجودة ؟
اين ذهبتن ؟ <<<<< يا عيني ع العربي تنقيع عدل

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> بناااااااات منو موجودة ؟
> اين ذهبتن ؟ <<<<< يا عيني ع العربي تنقيع عدل


انني موجود لم أذهب لأي مكان 

ما رأيكن أن نتكلم الفصحى اليوم إنه يوم اللغة العربية  :Big Grin:

----------


## hiba_003

ماذا حدث لكن يا خوات؟
كيف أخبارك يا عروس العيم imiss u

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اهلا وسهلا بكن خواتي

كيف حالكن >>> الله الله ع العربي وين ابله العربي خخخخخخخخ

----------


## عروس العيم

> ماذا حدث لكن يا خوات؟
> كيف أخبارك يا عروس العيم imiss u


خخخخخخ
انا بخير فديتج انتي شخبارج 
والله وانا بعد اشتقت لج واشتقت للبنات

----------


## hiba_003

نبووض أين أنتي ؟؟؟ إني أبحث عنك بين الحشود

----------


## عروس العيم

> انني موجود لم أذهب لأي مكان 
> 
> ما رأيكن أن نتكلم الفصحى اليوم إنه يوم اللغة العربية


بنوووووووتة فديتج والله ضحكتيني
الله يخليج كله ولا اللغة العربية الفسحى 
ترا تنقيع ع كيف كيفج

----------


## hiba_003

أنا الحمد لله بخير يا عروس العيم .

----------


## عروس العيم

نبوووووووض شحالج الغالية 
ياعييييني ع العربية يا هبة لا لا ماتحمل انا

----------


## مرود كحالي

الله ايييسر امري 
اللهم ارزق خوااتي في منتديات سيدات الامارات بالزوووج الصاااااالح عاجلا غير اجلا

نبضي استغفاري كفيتي ووفيتي 

والله يعطيكم ع قد نيااتكم

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

الحمدلله هبه وعروس انتو شحااااااااااااااالكم عساكم بخير

----------


## عروس العيم

> الله ايييسر امري 
> اللهم ارزق خوااتي في منتديات سيدات الامارات بالزوووج الصاااااالح عاجلا غير اجلا
> 
> نبضي استغفاري كفيتي ووفيتي 
> 
> والله يعطيكم ع قد نيااتكم


امييييييييين يارب العالمين 
تسلمين فديتج ع الدعوة الحلوة

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> الله ايييسر امري 
> اللهم ارزق خوااتي في منتديات سيدات الامارات بالزوووج الصاااااالح عاجلا غير اجلا
> 
> نبضي استغفاري كفيتي ووفيتي 
> 
> والله يعطيكم ع قد نيااتكم


ربي ييسر امورج ويوفقج يارب ويسعدج

اللهم امييين

تسلميييين ع المرور حبي

----------


## عروس العيم

> الحمدلله هبه وعروس انتو شحااااااااااااااالكم عساكم بخير


انا بخير الحمدلله انتي شخبارج شو مسوية 
وشو تسوين الحين

----------


## hiba_003

أنا بخير نبووض

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلا عروس 

والله ماشي مختبصه شوي بنات طلبو مني توزيعات لوشنات افكر كيف بسويها الحمدلله الطلبات بدت ترجع بعد رقده خخخخخخخ

----------


## عروس العيم

يارب ماتنتهي هالسنة سنة 2010 الا وبنات هذا التجمع معرسات 
ياااااااااااارب 
قولوا امين

----------


## hiba_003

> يارب ماتنتهي هالسنة سنة 2010 الا وبنات هذا التجمع معرسات 
> ياااااااااااارب 
> قولوا امين


اللهم آمييييييييين.

----------


## hiba_003

كنت بعملي جولة بقسم التاجرات أشوف فساتين أعراس .في فساتين حلوة بس المشكلة إنه مقاساتهم بتكون صغيرة سمول و ميديم و أنا ما شاء الله علي يمكن أنا اكس لارج إذا مو أكثر.

الله يوفقك يا نبووض و يوسع رزقك ياارب.

----------


## عروس العيم

> هلا عروس 
> 
> والله ماشي مختبصه شوي بنات طلبو مني توزيعات لوشنات افكر كيف بسويها الحمدلله الطلبات بدت ترجع بعد رقده خخخخخخخ


زين ماشاء الله 
موووفقة ان شاء الله والله يزيدج ويبارك لج ^_^

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اللهم امييييييييين

الفساتين انا مسويتي رعب مااعرف شو يناسبني خخ

----------


## hiba_003

أتخيل حالي إني أختار فستان <<<< طبعا أنا عروس المستقبل

أنا عندي مشكلة إني شوي مليانة و لازم أضعف و الصراحة ما عندي إرادة قوية أسوي رجيم ): ):

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عروس العيم

> اللهم امييييييييين
> 
> الفساتين انا مسويتي رعب مااعرف شو يناسبني خخ


وااااااااااي دخيلكم لا تذكروني بمأساتي 
من جم يوم كنت اجرب فستان عرس وحدة من قرايبي يوم جربته حتى ربع الفستان ما دخل فيني 
اهى اهى اهى ايام كنت ضعييفة وجسمي حلو ومتناسق 
ابي احاول ارد مثل اول

----------


## عروس العيم

> أتخيل حالي إني أختار فستان <<<< طبعا أنا عروس المستقبل
> 
> أنا عندي مشكلة إني شوي مليانة و لازم أضعف و الصراحة ما عندي إرادة قوية أسوي رجيم ): ):


والله انتي نفسي انا ماعندي ارادة اسوي رجيم لازم اروح لدكتوري عشان التزم واحترم نفسي 
واليوم عاد اتصلت عشان اخذ موعد معاه قالت لي سكرتيرته ان راح ينتقلون ع العيادة اليديدة عن قريب يمكن ع بداية شهر 3 وبشوف متى يعني اشوف الميزانية وقتها تسمح ولا لا

----------


## hiba_003

حتى إنتي يا عروس نفس مشكلتي ....
و إنتي نبووض كيف مليانة و لا مب بحاجة لرجيم؟

----------


## hiba_003

و الله لازم لي رجيم ضرووري و مش عارفة كيف أبدأ و لأن دوامي شفت واحد من 8-5 ملخبط كل أكلي

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

تسااااااااليني مليانه قووووووووووووولي قابله للانفجاااااااااااااااااار

بس هاليووووومين لقمه مادخلت حلجي غير السوائل ماي وعصاير فاحس اني ضعفت شوي

----------


## عروس العيم

> حتى إنتي يا عروس نفس مشكلتي ....
> و إنتي نبووض كيف مليانة و لا مب بحاجة لرجيم؟


اي فديتج نفس المشكلة وانا ماخرب علي ومتني اكثر الا حبوب الهرمونات اللي كنت اخذه صار لي اتعالج الحين بكمل7 سنين وهذا اللي خرب جسمي

----------


## عروس العيم

> و الله لازم لي رجيم ضرووري و مش عارفة كيف أبدأ و لأن دوامي شفت واحد من 8-5 ملخبط كل أكلي


اذا ما كان عندج ارادة مثلي سوي مثل ما انا بسوي اخصااااائي تغدية ودايت 
واهم شي المشي ثم المشي ثم المشي

----------


## hiba_003

> اذا ما كان عندج ارادة مثلي سوي مثل ما انا بسوي اخصااااائي تغدية ودايت 
> واهم شي المشي ثم المشي ثم المشي


إن شاء الله نشوف . المشكلة إنه قرأت في قسم النحافة إنه المشي لمدة ساعة حتى الوزن ينزل و أنا أعرف أمشي بس نص ساعة . و النص ساعة لتثبيت الوزن.

و سلامات يا نبوض و عروس العيم .

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## hiba_003

اه صح ذكرتيني نبوض كيفك الحين؟ إن شاء الله أحسن من أول ؟
و عروس من شو تتعالجين ؟

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

الله يسلمج هبه 

بنوته حيااااااتي شحالج شخبارج

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> اه صح ذكرتيني نبوض كيفك الحين؟ إن شاء الله أحسن من أول ؟
> و عروس من شو تتعالجين ؟


الحمدلله الحين احسن ربي يسلمج الغلا بس لحد احين خايفه اكل فقلت بتم ع السوائل هالاسبوعين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> الله يسلمج هبه 
> 
> بنوته حيااااااتي شحالج شخبارج


أنا الحمدلله بخير وسهاله فديتج انتي اشحالج وشو صحتج اليوم؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## hiba_003

أهم شي ما ترهقي حالك نبوض . الراحة ثم الراحة ثم الراحة

----------


## عروس العيم

> اه صح ذكرتيني نبوض كيفك الحين؟ إن شاء الله أحسن من أول ؟
> و عروس من شو تتعالجين ؟


الله يسلمج انا مشكلتي ان هرموناتي متخربطة والدورة مب منتظمة وما كنت اعرف هالشي 
انا سبب زيارتي للدكتور عشان اني مشعرة وايد ويوم سوا لي تحاليل وفحوصات اكتشف البلاوي هذي كلها والحين قاعدة اتعالج

----------


## hiba_003

> الله يسلمج انا مشكلتي ان هرموناتي متخربطة والدورة مب منتظمة وما كنت اعرف هالشي 
> انا سبب زيارتي للدكتور عشان اني مشعرة وايد ويوم سوا لي تحاليل وفحوصات اكتشف البلاوي هذي كلها والحين قاعدة اتعالج


فديتج يا عروس . الله يسلمك و يشفيك و يشفي كل بنات المسلمين.

----------


## عروس العيم

> فديتج يا عروس . الله يسلمك و يشفيك و يشفي كل بنات المسلمين.


امين يارب العالمين تسلمين فديتج

----------


## عروس العيم

وينكم 
ليييييييييش الهدوء

----------


## عروس العيم

الظاهر بتمون ساكتين وايد انا بسير اخذ شاور وبرد لكم 
لاني حاطة خلطة زيوت ف شعري من وقت ما رديت من الدوام والحين احس راسي ثقيييل من الزيوت 
فااااااااااااااااااصل ونواااااااااصل ^_^

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

سووووووووووري بس يتني طلبيه مستعجله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## عروس العيم

بااااااااااااااااااااك
انا يييييييييييييت 
في حد ولا مافي

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> بااااااااااااااااااااك
> انا يييييييييييييت 
> في حد ولا مافي


ولكم بااك


نعيماً حبوبة

أنا هنيه  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## ^منايا^

السلام عليكم ممكن انضم ويااكم ^.^

تصدقوون اختي كانت تستغفر وتقوم الليل

والحين حفلة زواجها هالاسبوع دعواتكم ليها ولينا^؟^


اختي سبحان الله ارمله وياا نصيبها وما توقعنا انها يوم من ايام بتعرس 


بس سبحان الله 

بتعرس الحين

وفال لكم ولي ياااااااااااااااارب

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> السلام عليكم ممكن انضم ويااكم ^.^
> 
> تصدقوون اختي كانت تستغفر وتقوم الليل
> 
> والحين حفلة زواجها هالاسبوع دعواتكم ليها ولينا^؟^
> 
> 
> اختي سبحان الله ارمله وياا نصيبها وما توقعنا انها يوم من ايام بتعرس 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام والرحمة

حياج حبوبة ويانا

ماشاء الله مبروووك عليكم زواااجها

والله يتمم لها على خير ويرزقها الذرية الصالحة وعقبالج وعقبالنا يارب

بس ممكن البطاقة الشخصية (العمر والوظيفة ومن وين؟؟)

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## أحلام علي

صباحية مباركة لي > لوووووووول

توني ناشة

^^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> صباحية مباركة لي > لوووووووول
> 
> توني ناشة
> 
> ^^


ماشاء الله عليييج


اشعليييج في أحلى جامعة فالدنيا :Big Grin:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## الر23ميثية

مسااااااااااااء الخير 

حبايب شحالكن شخباركن 

والله ولهت عليكن واسمحولي لاني انشغل شوي وما ادش بس ارجع اقرا الردود واطمن انكم ما نسيتوني 

انا اليوووم تعباااااااااااانه من الزجمة واوني صاااااامدة لين الحين 

شكلي بطلع من الدوام وعلى طووووووووول الطواري .. اخاف انفلوانزا الخنازير .. ههه

اللهم اجعله خير 







منووووو هني

----------


## أحلام علي

بنوتة

من ناحية احلى جامعة فامممممممم

هي حلوة

بس كم يسوى يوم تكونين بين اهلج

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> مسااااااااااااء الخير 
> 
> حبايب شحالكن شخباركن 
> 
> والله ولهت عليكن واسمحولي لاني انشغل شوي وما ادش بس ارجع اقرا الردود واطمن انكم ما نسيتوني 
> 
> انا اليوووم تعباااااااااااانه من الزجمة واوني صاااااامدة لين الحين 
> 
> شكلي بطلع من الدوام وعلى طووووووووول الطواري .. اخاف انفلوانزا الخنازير .. ههه
> ...


مسا الفل والياسمين رمرم

كلنا هنيه

سلاامات ماتشوفين شر الغالية مأجووورة إن شاء الله

ونحن لخير الحمدلله مانشكي بااس دام أنتوا بخير ونتوا لكم وحشة والله

والتجمع مووول مب شي من دونكم ^^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> بنوتة
> 
> من ناحية احلى جامعة فامممممممم
> 
> هي حلوة
> 
> بس كم يسوى يوم تكونين بين اهلج


استمتعي فكل لحظة هناك ولا تخلين مكان ماتستكشفينه ...أحلى أيامي كانت هناااك

صدقيني بتتمنين ترجعين الها عقب ماتتخرجين إن شاء الله ولأيام الرقاد كل الأوقات هع هع

فديت جامعة الإمارات والله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## أحلام علي

> استمتعي فكل لحظة هناك ولا تخلين مكان ماتستكشفينه ...أحلى أيامي كانت هناااك
> 
> صدقيني بتتمنين ترجعين الها عقب ماتتخرجين إن شاء الله ولأيام الرقاد كل الأوقات هع هع
> 
> فديت جامعة الإمارات والله


لو تبين تردين بسويلج تصريح اتيين يوم عنا فعالية >> جامعة ابوي خخخخ

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> لو تبين تردين بسويلج تصريح اتيين يوم عنا فعالية >> جامعة ابوي خخخخ


خخخخخ ياليت بس ويا ربعي اللي عشت وياهم أحلى أيام ... اهئ اهئ بصيح اتذكر أيامنا جنها كانت إلا أمس :Frown:

----------


## عروس~ظبيـانيه

هلا وغلا بنوتات ..

بصراحه انا جربت الاستغفار 1000 مره فاليوم 
وقيام الليل ركعتين بثلث الليل الاخير
و سوره البقره ( 4 صفحات يوميا )
الدعاء واغتنم كل لحظات الاستجابه ( بين الصلاه والاقامه ..بعد الصلاه
يوم الجمعه .. الصيام .. الخ ..........)

الصدقه كل ماسنحت لي الفرصه
واخيرا وليس اخرا صفيت النيه وسامحت كل الي أذوني وزعلوني او حتى
ظلموني في ظهر الغيب وبنيه خالصه ..
وحاولت ابتعد عن كل قصور او معصيه كنت ارتكبها بعلم او بغير علم
مثل سماع الاغاني!

هالجدول مشيت عليه تقريبا شهرين بنيه الزواج والحمدلله الله سهل لي
كل شي ع خير

بس حبيت اعرض تجربتي عشان تكون دافع لكن تستمرن وماتوقفن  :Smile: 

والله يوفقنا ويوفقكن يارب ويرزقكن الريل الصالح ..

دعواتكن  :Smile:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> هلا وغلا بنوتات ..
> 
> بصراحه انا جربت الاستغفار 1000 مره فاليوم 
> وقيام الليل ركعتين بثلث الليل الاخير
> و سوره البقره ( 4 صفحات يوميا )
> الدعاء واغتنم كل لحظات الاستجابه ( بين الصلاه والاقامه ..بعد الصلاه
> يوم الجمعه .. الصيام .. الخ ..........)
> 
> الصدقه كل ماسنحت لي الفرصه
> ...



الله يتمم لج على خير ويرزقج الذرية الصالحة 

ويرزقنا الزوج الصالح عاجلاً غير آجل

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
^^

----------


## الر23ميثية

مرحبابج ظبيانية 

تسلمين على دعمج القوي لنا 

اكيد ما بننسى انه ربنا فوق وبيرزقنا باذن الله ..

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم

----------


## عروس العيم

انا هني انا هني انا هنيييي
في حد ولا رقدتوا ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عروس العيم

:Frown:  مافي حد كالعادة 
ع العموم فديييييييتكم كلكم اشوفكم ع خير 
تصبحون ع خير واحلام سعيدة بفااارس الاحلام وكوابييييس بعيدة 
يارب ارزقني وارزق بنات هالتجمع بالازواج الصالحين

----------


## أحلام علي

> خخخخخ ياليت بس ويا ربعي اللي عشت وياهم أحلى أيام ... اهئ اهئ بصيح اتذكر أيامنا جنها كانت إلا أمس


افا عليج

لو يستوي مابقصر

^^

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

صبااااااااااااااااااحوووووووو

----------


## ودوووه

هلا نبوض  :Frown:

----------


## لجين الكويت

السلام عليكم

شسالفه ادخل ومافي حد

شكل البنات انخطبوا  :Smile:  يارب ياكريم

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ودووووو بلاه الحلوووووو مبوووووز

هلا هلا لجييييييين وينج من زمااااااااااااان لا محد للحين انخطب الكل موجود عدا قنوووع ربي يردها بالسلامه مسافره

----------


## ودوووه

ظايجه شوي فديتج


وين مسافره قنووووع؟

----------


## لجين الكويت

الهي ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين 
اللهم اني استغفرك مما تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 
اللهم اني استغفرك من ذنب تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 
اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. الهى ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين..
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## لجين الكويت

هلا نبوض والله ادخل في الليل قبل لا انام بس محد فيه

شخبارج ودووه  :Smile:  مافي شي يسوى


تدورن بنات سبحان الله احنا مستعيليين نبي ربي يستجيب حق دعاءنا بالزواج

بس والله الحمدالله وايد اشيا تتغير مع الاستغفار يعني يجينا رزق ثاني غير الزواج

حتى الراحه النفسيه سبحان الله

يعني شوي شوي وربي بيفتحها علينا كلنا

وانا عندي يقين ان الكل راح يعرس باقرب وقت وماعلى الله عسير

 :Smile:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> ظايجه شوي فديتج
> 
> 
> وين مسافره قنووووع؟


من ضااايخة استغفري ربج الغلا

مااعرف ماقالت مالحقت عليها

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> الهي ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين 
> اللهم اني استغفرك مما تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 
> اللهم اني استغفرك من ذنب تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 
> اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني .. الهى ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين..
> لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


اميييين



> هلا نبوض والله ادخل في الليل قبل لا انام بس محد فيه
> 
> شخبارج ودووه  مافي شي يسوى
> 
> 
> تدورن بنات سبحان الله احنا مستعيليين نبي ربي يستجيب حق دعاءنا بالزواج
> 
> بس والله الحمدالله وايد اشيا تتغير مع الاستغفار يعني يجينا رزق ثاني غير الزواج
> 
> ...


هلا والله انا بخير وداشه من الفون لاني متعايزه ادخل من الاب تعابنه فاذا نقعت طوفوو

صحيح كلامج انا كنت جي مستعيله ابا ريل ابا ريل بس من التزمت الاستغفار الحمدلله احس ان الدنيا ماتسوى ونحن بعاد عن الله
وان شاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله بيرزقنا جرريب بس لازم الثققه بالله

----------


## ودوووه

> هلا نبوض والله ادخل في الليل قبل لا انام بس محد فيه
> 
> شخبارج ودووه  مافي شي يسوى
> 
> 
> تدورن بنات سبحان الله احنا مستعيليين نبي ربي يستجيب حق دعاءنا بالزواج
> 
> بس والله الحمدالله وايد اشيا تتغير مع الاستغفار يعني يجينا رزق ثاني غير الزواج
> 
> ...




ادري فديتج بس والله من غير سبب ساعات احس بظيج فجاه

الحمدلله على كل حال 


وان شاء الله ماتخلص هالسنه الا كل البنات معرسات ياااااااااااااااارب 
صدقج مافي شي مستحيل على ربنا جل جلاله 

فإن مع العسر يسرا ان مع العسر يسرا 

وماضاقت الا لتفرج باذن الواحد الاحد

----------


## "روح راك"

هلا بنات 

ادعواا لقنووع راحت تايلند للعلاج 

نبوووض براوييج يا حماره

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

رووووح فديتج لاتزعلين انا ع السرير وداشه من فونن مافي مسن

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

فديتها ماقالت امس انها بتسافر

دووه حاسه فيج دوم تيي هالمشاعر ربي يثبتنا

----------


## ودوووه

> هلا بنات 
> 
> ادعواا لقنووع راحت تايلند للعلاج 
> 
> نبوووض براوييج يا حماره




ربي يشفيها ان شاء الله

مامن شر شوفيها؟؟؟؟

----------


## "روح راك"

> فديتها ماقالت امس انها بتسافر
> 
> دووه حاسه فيج دوم تيي هالمشاعر ربي يثبتنا


ترى ماكانت تدري اصلا

فاجئوؤها من نشت من الرقاد 

تسلم عليج وتقوولج اسمحيللها وادعيلها

----------


## "روح راك"

> ربي يشفيها ان شاء الله
> 
> مامن شر شوفيها؟؟؟؟


آآمييين يارب

الشر ماييج حبيبتي
تعبانه شوي ورايحه تسوي فحوصات 
ومنها تتقشت
ربي يردها بالسلامه

----------


## "روح راك"

> رووووح فديتج لاتزعلين انا ع السرير وداشه من فونن مافي مسن


لا انا زعلااااانه :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
وخلج عالسرير

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

روووووووووووووح تعرفين ماتتتهونين علي بس تعبانه والله

----------


## لجين الكويت

بنات هذا كلام قريته وايد عجبني رووووووووووووووعه

ونقلته لكم والشكر لصاحبه الكلام والله يرزقها يارب



الحين انا بسوووولف لكم عن شي وياليت نستفيد كلنا
يااااااابنات احسنو الظن بالله 
حطي قناعه تااااااامه راسخه ..ان الللي بظنه في الله هو اللي راح أخذه
يعني المعادله بتكون كالتالي
ظني كان ......... = ماظننته بالله
ظنيت ان الله بيرزقني زوج طيب خلوق صالح = باذن الله ربي كريم وبيعطيج على قد حسن ظنج



ظني كان اني مالي حظ ومومتوفقه ووو الناس ماتحبني وو ماراح اتزوج او باخذ اردى انسان = راح تاخذين قد ظنج لانج أسأتي الظن برب عظيم حليم رحيم كريم جباااااااااار قادر
فشلووووون تتجاوزين هالصفات هذي وتسيئين ظنج بالله



رفيجتج مثلا لاطلبتي منها شي بس اثناء ماتطلبينها تقولين لها ( ادري ماراح تسوين لي شي ) (ادري مالي حظ وماراح تقدرين تجيبين لي الشغله الفلانيه ) (انتي ماتقدرين عالناس وعالحظ الردي ) ....وهكذا
شتتوقعييييييييييييين منها ؟؟؟؟ صدقيني بينها وبين نفسها بتتحبط وبتترك الشغله وعدم ثقتج بقدرتها راح يهزها وراح تصدق انها موقادره وفعلن ماراح تجيب لج اللي تبينه




هذا موقف بشري امااااااااااااااااام عظمه الله
شلوووون تطلبوووون من الله شي وبنفس الوقت انتو حاسين انكم ماراح تحصلووونه ...!!!!!
شلوووون نقوووول يااااااااارب وياااااااااااارب وداخل صدورنا نشكي من الحظ والناس ووو الدنيا ...؟؟؟؟؟
اي نفااااااااااق احنا فيه ..اي ضعف احنااااااااا فيه ..اي قووووه ايماااااااان احنا نملكها ...!!!
يااااااااااااحبيباتي خللي يكوووووووون عندنا ثقه+ ايمان راسخ +يقين ..ان الله راح يرزقني ويعطيني ويرحمني ويسعدني
وان اي تاخير اوعقبه في هالموضوووع ماهي الا خير وصالح لي


احيااااااااان تصير نطلب من مكان مثلا شي ويتاخروووون بالطلبيه 
طبعن نعصب ونزعل وننطنقرررررررررر لانهم تاخرو صح !!!
بس احيااااااان نلقاهم جابو لنا اكبر واحلا من اللي طلبناه كترضيه لنا وتقدير لصبرنا صح والا لا
عاااااادي تاخر رزقي مافيها شي
ماازعل مااتذمر بالعكس يكوون عندي يقين ان رزقي موجووود بالسمااااااااا وبيد امينه
يد الله يد الله يد الله 
فشلووووون احاتي ضياع رزقي شلووون اخاف ينبااااااااق وهو عند الله عند الله يابنات



تخيلي نفسج حاطه ساعتج الغاليه عند اختج وهي مسافره وللحين ماااااااااااااااارجعت وماجابتها

اكيييييييييييد ماراح تخافين عليها لانها بيد امينه ايد اختج اللي قلبها علا قلبج ..


فمااااااااااا بالج ان كان رزقج عند الله
ليييييييييش اخاف من تاخيره ..لييييييييييييش اخاف من ضياعه... من انه ماراح يوووووصلني !!


حبيباتي في آية بالقران معناها ان الله يعلم مستقر كل دابة ومستودعها
تدروووون شنوو يعني مستودعها ؟؟
يعني طريقها اليوووومي
تخيلي ماامن داااااااااااابة علا وجه الارض ..انسان حيوان بري بحري بالجوووو ...كلهم يعلم الله طريق روحتهم ورجعتهم
طريق روحتج ورجعتج للدوام ربي عارفه ..طريق بيت اهلج ربي عارفه ...كل طريق تسلكين يافلانه بنت فلان ربي عارفه
عشااااااااان يحطلج رزقج فيه ...عشاااااااان يدفع عنج مصيبه فيه ..عشاااااااان يخللي فلان يصادفج اثناء مرورج فيه
تخيلووووو عظمه ربي
يامااااااااا واحنا بطريجنا نجينا من حادث باعجوووبه ...هذااااااااااا من ربي ..هو اللي عالم طريجج واخّرج جزء من الثانيه عشان تشطفج السياره بس ماتحوووشج ومايتم الحادث ..تخيلووووووووووووو عظمه ربي
احيان بطريجج تلقين شخص معين ووو هالانسان يكووون زوج او صاحب عمل او صديقه او شخص لج مصلحه عنده ..منو اللي حطه بدربج ..شهالصدفه ...!!!
هذا الله ..هو العالم بمستودعج وطريقج وهو اللي سخر هالانساااااااااان لج وهو القادر وحده سبحاااااااااااااانه


خلاااااااااااص دام جذي
اتوووكل على ربي 
رزقي جاااااااااي لامحاله ..رزقي بيد الرحمن الكريم اللطيف الخبير بعباده 
رزقي ربي يعلم الموعد المناسب بحلوله
ليييييييييييش استعجل واتذمر واخاف وابجي وانهاااااااااااااااااار
لااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يصير عندي يقين داخلي ان الله بيعطيني ووو اجتهد بالدعااااااااااء والاستغفااااااااااار واي عمل يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى
واترك الخلق للخاااااااااااااااالق ...ربي عارف وعاااااااااالم فيني وبحالي وربي (حكيم ) حكمته عظيمه يعرف فلانه متى المفروض تتزوج ومنو تاخذ ومتى انسب وقت لها وليش والسبب وووووو .....الى مالانهاية
بالعكس التاخير فرصه لي اني ادعي ربي ...ادعي ان زوجي يكون احسن زوج واصلح زوج وووو يسعدني ويخاف الله فيني

يااااااااما بنات تزوجو صغار وماكانو بذاك الوعي ووومافكرو حتى يدعوووون لنفسهم والنتيجه شنووو ...زواج تعيس ومشاكل وعدم قدرة على ادراره حياتها

اما انا بالعكس عندي فرصه استغلها ..ادعي لنفسي ...اطور نفسي ..احنا بكل يوم يمر نتعلم ونتطوووور واكيد اكيييييييييييد عقلي اليوووم احسن مليون مره من عقلي قبل سنتين
صرت ناضجه اكثر صرت متفهمه اكثر هاديه اكثر
فسبحان الله كل هذا خيره لي



يعني الخلاصه :
كلنااااااااااااا يااحلا بنات بالحمله راح نحسن الظن بالله
ويكووووون عندنا يقين بالله ووو نستبشر احسن الرزق ونتفاءل باحسن زووووج
وثقو ان الله سبحانه افضل واكرم من ندعيييييييييييييه وتجارتنا معاه رابحه
ان احسنا الظن فيه ..كسبنا هذا الظن الحسن وافضل منه بمليوووون مره بعد




وعندي شغله حلوه وخفيفه ابي كل حبيباتي هني يسووونها
موووو قلنا نحسن الظن بالله
يالله ابي كل وحده تكتب لي شنوو تبي من الله ..شنو مواصفات زوجها اللي تدعو الله فيها وعندها يقين قلبي صااااادق خالص ان الله بيعطيها اياه
يالله بشوووووف شاللي تبووووووووونه من اللله ...يالله خل نشجع بعض ونتفاءل ونصحك ووو نتطمن






واعذروني عالتقصير والاخطاء ..كتبت لكم بسرعه وبدووون تخطيط مسبق
اختكم :اضوى

----------


## دلع العاصمه

بنات حد جرب هاي الطريقه مالت قوة الجذب يعني حد بدا فيها ؟لاني سمعت واااايد عن قانون الجذب انه وااااايد اوكي
بس مشكلتي اني اتعايز اسويه

بس الله يقدرني واسويه باجر بشتري دفتر مخصوص و ببدا

ودعواتكم

----------


## لجين الكويت

اهم شي


اليقين بالله


وصدقوني على كثر ماتتمنين ربي راح يرزقج مسأله وقت بس

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

صحييييييييييييييييييح كلامح لجين ربي يرزقنا وانا الحمدلله احسن من اول بكثير صحيج نرات احس باحباط بس سرعان ماابدل هالشعور باليقين ومرتاحه مب مثل قبل

----------


## لجين الكويت

الله يشافي قنوعه ويردها سالمه متعافيه يارب

----------


## لجين الكويت

بنات كل وحده تكتب مواصفات زوج المستقبل

يالله بسررررررررعه  :Smile:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اللهم اميييييييين ماتستاهل الا كل خييييرر والله

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

انا زمان ماخليت صفه ماتمنيتها بزوج المستقبل
بس مع يقيني بالله انه اعلم مني باللي يناسبني ويريحني
دايما اطلب منه زوج صالح تقي يعيني ع طاعته وذكره وحسن عبادته ويصب حبي في قلبه صباا
لان ماادري لو طلبت صفات معينه تكون علي نقمه مش نعمه وربي اللي خلقني ادى بالللي يناسبني ويريحني صح ولاأ

----------


## لجين الكويت

انا ابيه زوج صالح يصلي ويصوم ويخاف ربه فيني ويحترمني ويحبني ومايشوف غيري

وكريم ومو شكاك 

مملوح طوله زين

ابيه يكون منصب زين واهم شي انه يعيشني نفس مستوى عيشه اهلى واحسن :Smile: 

والي فيه خير الله يجيبه لي

----------


## "روح راك"

> انا زمان ماخليت صفه ماتمنيتها بزوج المستقبل
> بس مع يقيني بالله انه اعلم مني باللي يناسبني ويريحني
> دايما اطلب منه زوج صالح تقي يعيني ع طاعته وذكره وحسن عبادته ويصب حبي في قلبه صباا
> لان ماادري لو طلبت صفات معينه تكون علي نقمه مش نعمه وربي اللي خلقني ادى بالللي يناسبني ويريحني صح ولاأ



صح فديتج 
وربي يرزقج ويرزقنا عاجلا غير آجلا

----------


## "روح راك"

> انا ابيه زوج صالح يصلي ويصوم ويخاف ربه فيني ويحترمني ويحبني ومايشوف غيري
> 
> وكريم ومو شكاك 
> 
> مملوح طوله زين
> 
> ابيه يكون منصب زين واهم شي انه يعيشني نفس مستوى عيشه اهلى واحسن
> 
> والي فيه خير الله يجيبه لي




ربي يرزقج حبيبتي عاجلا غير آجلا
ويرزقنا وياج يارب

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اميييييييييييين ويرزقج في القرييييب العاجل

----------


## "روح راك"

> اميييييييييييين ويرزقج في القرييييب العاجل


آآآآمييييييييييين يارب

----------


## عروس~ظبيـانيه

> بنات حد جرب هاي الطريقه مالت قوة الجذب يعني حد بدا فيها ؟لاني سمعت واااايد عن قانون الجذب انه وااااايد اوكي
> بس مشكلتي اني اتعايز اسويه
> 
> بس الله يقدرني واسويه باجر بشتري دفتر مخصوص و ببدا
> 
> ودعواتكم


 
انا سويته فديتج قبل لا انخطب بشهرين
وخاطري دوم اكتب موضوع عن هالشي
بس ماحس حد بيصدقني

لول اول مره اشوف حد يكتب عن هالشي بالمنتدى ^.*

----------


## أحلام علي

ههههههههههههههه

سمعو مواصفات ريلي

1- طويييييل
1- حنووووون
3- خجوووول الا معاي جريء ههههههههههههه
4- يخاف الله فيه
5- يدلعني
6- راعي مسؤولية
7- فنكي ويحب يلعب هههههههههههه
8- ابيه هو >> حزر فزر

----------


## أحلام علي

> بنات حد جرب هاي الطريقه مالت قوة الجذب يعني حد بدا فيها ؟لاني سمعت واااايد عن قانون الجذب انه وااااايد اوكي
> بس مشكلتي اني اتعايز اسويه
> 
> بس الله يقدرني واسويه باجر بشتري دفتر مخصوص و ببدا
> 
> ودعواتكم


انا طول حياتي استخدمها

قبل حتى لا اعرفها

ودايما تضبط معاي الحمدلله

^^

مايباله شي عشان تتعايزين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

مرحبا

----------


## hiba_003

يا هلا نبوووض

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

مسا الخيرااات عروسااات

اشحالكن ..عساكن طيبات ^^

----------


## hiba_003

الحمد لله بنووتة شخبارج؟

----------


## hiba_003

أختي أحلام إنتي طبقتي قانون الجذب ؟

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اذكر وحدة ربيعتي كانت دوم تنصحني بهالقانون عشان الدراسه

----------


## hiba_003

يعني هالقانون لأي شي نريده؟

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هيه هبه لاي شي مب لازم زواج

----------


## أحلام علي

> أختي أحلام إنتي طبقتي قانون الجذب ؟


هي حبوبة

الشي الي تركزين عليه تحصلينه

وموجود بالسنة

" تفاءلوا بالخير تجدوه "

مايباله شي

بس دوم كرري انج تبين هالشي وان شا الله بيصير

بس خل تفكيرج ايجابي

مب تمين موسوسة طول حياتج ان ريلج يمكن يخونج بالمستقبل

تفكيرج هذا علميا ممكن يكون سبب انه يخونج

^^

----------


## عروس العيم

السلاااااام عليكم بناتات 
شخباركم ان شاء الله بخير 
في حد ولا مافي

----------


## hiba_003

اها .. شحالج عروس العيم؟

----------


## عروس العيم

بنات وينكم 
وشو هالقانون اللي ترمسون عنه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hiba_003

قانون الجذب الي مكتوب بأول التجمع

----------


## عروس العيم

> اها .. شحالج عروس العيم؟


اهليييييين هبة شخبارج حبيبتي ان شاء الله بخير
اها تصدقين مرة قريته ع السريع وماستوعبته عدل

----------


## hiba_003

اه صراحة من زمان أسمع عن هالقانون من سنين بس كنت يدوب أمشي فيه يومين ثلاث و اوقف . و المفروض تستمري 14 يوم متواصل

----------


## عروس العيم

اها يبيلي اقراه عدل عشان اعرفه وافهمه 
الا صج وييييييييييييين البنات نبوض وبنوته والباجي محد موجود ؟

----------


## بدوية والنعم

صار لي سبع سنين اقوم الليل بس ما لقيت اجابة لطلبي :Confused:  ...

وماعرفت لييييج ما استجاب الدعاء  :12 (29):  سنوات ادعي ابا الحل لييييج ما يتم زواجي 


الخطاااب وااايدين كل الناس يقولون علي حلييييو بس شو الفايدة مايتم في النهاية كل شي تتفركش 


كيف يستجاب لي .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ المطوع قالي ربي يحب يسمع صوتي انزييين انا لوتحقق اللي اباه 

ما بقطع ادعاء ابا حد يفهمني لاتقولون لي صدقة تراني اتصدق ..ولاتقولون لي بري وااالديج تراني ابرهم كل خير يخطر 

ببالكم اسويه بس خلاص انا بشر واحتااااااااج اجابة وعفت كل شي ...........هذا السؤال اتمنى حد 


جاوبني عليه ..........انزين صار لي 4-5 سنين استغفر متواصل ما قطعت بس حاجتي ما 


قضيت ...اختم القران وااايد ..احفظ القران ما اسوي معاصي ابدااااااااا انزين المشكلة ويييين وانا 


هـــــــــب عــــــــــــــارفــــــــة ....انزين في وحدة استغفرت وستجاب لها خلها تعلمني بالضبط كيف استغفرت يمكن تفيدني 


و المشكلة اللي قاهرتني وااايد انا زعلانة من نفسي والله ليييج احزن على روووحي 


وربي اكرم الاكرمين ..ربي قال ان اهون علي ان الارض تزول ولا انه ما يوفي بوعدة 

(ان الله لايظلم الناس شيئا ولكن الناس انفسهم يظلمون) خلاص ضاقت بي الارض بما 



رحبت ...طفشششششششت بقووووووووووووة بديت اعيف كل شي والحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



اول مرة انزل مشكلتي ....اتمنى تساعدوني احتاج مواساه خواااتي..يمكن تعرفن شي ما اعرفه ....

----------


## hiba_003

و الله ما أعرف يا بدوية . بس إن شاء الله كل تأخيرة و فيها خيرة . و ما علينا إلا الصبر .أنا الحمد لله أستغفر من سنة الماضية بس إن شاء الله خير . في بنات بس أشهر و خطبوا كله قسمة ونصيب .
اللهم إرزقني و إرزق أختي بدوية و كل بنات هالتجمع بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل...

----------


## بدوية والنعم

> بنات وينكم 
> وشو هالقانون اللي ترمسون عنه ؟؟؟؟؟


نراني جربت هالقانون على حد النتيجة فعاااالة^^ بس على الريل ما جربت

----------


## hiba_003

أختيه جربي القانون و أتخيلي بمواصفات الريل الي تبينها و تخيلي يوم عرسك و بيتك و إن شاء الله خير.
و الله عندي إحساس إنها ما رح تنتهي هالسنة إلا و إحنا معرسات . جاييني هالإحساس بالقوي..

----------


## عروس العيم

الغالية استغفري ربج وتعوذي من الشيطان 
ترا كل وحدة فينا هني تتمنى ان الله يرزقها بالزوج الصالح اللي يحبها ويصونها 
اذا الله كاتب لج تعرسين راح تعرسين واذا الله مب كاتب لج فهذا نصيبج 
واصبري ان الله مع الصابرين 
وسبحان الله الاستغفار والتسبيح ممكن يكون سبب ان يدفع عنج بلاء او يحل لج مشكلة 
ان شاء الله ربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح ويرزق بنات التجمع بالازواج الصالحين وانا بعد وياكم ^_^

----------


## بدوية والنعم

> أختيه جربي القانون و أتخيلي بمواصفات الريل الي تبينها و تخيلي يوم عرسك و بيتك و إن شاء الله خير.
> و الله عندي إحساس إنها ما رح تنتهي هالسنة إلا و إحنا معرسات . جاييني هالإحساس بالقوي..




الله يسمع منج

----------


## hiba_003

> وسبحان الله الاستغفار والتسبيح ممكن يكون سبب ان يدفع عنج بلاء او يحل لج مشكلة 
> ان شاء الله ربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح ويرزق بنات التجمع بالازواج الصالحين وانا بعد وياكم ^_^


اللهم آميين..

و من ناحية الإستغفار فالدوام زادولي راتب من دون ما أطلب و يعطوني بونص سنوية قد راتبي و الحمد لله ألف حمد و شكر و مرة عملت حادث لولا ستر الله لإنقلبت فيي السيارة بس سبحان الله بس لفت السيارة فيني و ما صار فيي شي . . بس بقى الله يتمم علي و يرزقني بالزوج الصالح

----------


## بدوية والنعم

> الغالية استغفري ربج وتعوذي من الشيطان 
> ترا كل وحدة فينا هني تتمنى ان الله يرزقها بالزوج الصالح اللي يحبها ويصونها 
> اذا الله كاتب لج تعرسين راح تعرسين واذا الله مب كاتب لج فهذا نصيبج 
> واصبري ان الله مع الصابرين 
> وسبحان الله الاستغفار والتسبيح ممكن يكون سبب ان يدفع عنج بلاء او يحل لج مشكلة 
> ان شاء الله ربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح ويرزق بنات التجمع بالازواج الصالحين وانا بعد وياكم ^_^




الحمد لله هب عايشة في مشاكل ودخلي عالي بس هالشي الوحيد اللي ما لقيته

----------


## hiba_003

> الحمد لله هب عايشة في مشاكل ودخلي عالي بس هالشي الوحيد اللي ما لقيته


أختي بدوية أنا مثلك ما ناقصني شي و الحمد لله بس شوفي كيف أكيييييييييد فيه خير لج .بعطيج مثال عن نفسي يعني هالفترة تقربت وااااااااااااايد من ربي و زاد إيماني بالله كنت بالأول ما عندي حسن ظن بالله (أستغفر الله و أتوب إليه اللهم اغفر لي ) بس الحمد لله عرفت إنه في تأخير زواجي أفضل لي .و إن شاء الله خير أنا واثقة من هالشي

----------


## عروس العيم

> الحمد لله هب عايشة في مشاكل ودخلي عالي بس هالشي الوحيد اللي ما لقيته


فديتج انا ما اتكلم عن عن الدخل الحمدلله كلنا مرتاحين ومستورة من رب العالمين 
مثل ما قالت اختي هبه سبحان الله من كثر الاستغفار صرت اهدا من قبل اول ديما محتشرة 
وكان في مشكلة معاي والحمدلله انحلت 
وشغلات وايدة ربج سبحانه يفرجها عليج من كثر الاستغفار والتسبيح والتوكل عليه

----------


## عروس العيم

اللهم ارزقني وارزق بنات هذا التجمع بالازواج الصالحين 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## hiba_003

> اللهم ارزقني وارزق بنات هذا التجمع بالازواج الصالحين 
> 
> سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
> سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
> سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


 :Amen:

----------


## hiba_003

أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو و أتوب إليه
أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو و أتوب إليه
أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو و أتوب إليه..
اللهم ارزقني و ارزق بنات هذا التجمع بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل..

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم

----------


## أحلام علي

> صار لي سبع سنين اقوم الليل بس ما لقيت اجابة لطلبي ...
> 
> وماعرفت لييييج ما استجاب الدعاء  سنوات ادعي ابا الحل لييييج ما يتم زواجي 
> 
> 
> الخطاااب وااايدين كل الناس يقولون علي حلييييو بس شو الفايدة مايتم في النهاية كل شي تتفركش 
> 
> 
> كيف يستجاب لي .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ المطوع قالي ربي يحب يسمع صوتي انزييين انا لوتحقق اللي اباه 
> ...


الغلا

يوم تدعين ربج لازم تكونين واثقة انه بيستجيب

^^

وللاسف مالمست هالشي فردج

يمكن اكون غلطانة

=)

----------


## عروس العيم

هلا وغلا بعروسات المستقبل 
ايه جي ابيكم منورات التجمع 
ولهت عليييييييييكم

----------


## أحلام علي

هلا هلا بعروووووووووس

^^

توني رادة من المطعم

كنا يالسين نسولف عن العرس هههههههههههه

ربيعتي ما شا الله عندها بيبي

اقولها احس وايد صعب دراسة وبيبي

=(

ربي يحفظه ياربي

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

الغلا الدعاااااااااااااء عبااااااااااده يعني لااااااااااازم نحط في باااااااالنا انها مثل الاعمال الصالحات اذا مااستجاب لج الله اعرفي ان لج واحده من 3 يا ان بيعطيج الاجابه قريب او بعيد يا ان يبعد عنج شر الدعوه (يتصارع الدعاء والقدر الى القيامه) يا انها تكووون لج اجر يوم القيامه يومها تتمنين ان ربج مااستجاب دعواتج وتكون كلها اجر تحميج من اهوال القيامه ونار جهنم

لاشك ان تجييج لحظات تيأسين من الاجابه بس كوني ع يقين ان الشيطان يريد يبعدج عن لذه الدعااااء والاجابه فحاولي حتى لو يتج هالحاله ان تؤمنين ان ربج قادر ع كل شي وان اراد شي يقول له كن فيكون 

بس نحن للاسف ماعندنا حسن ظن بالله سبحان الله قاعده اقول هالكلام واسمع هالكلام في قناه بدايه عن الثقه بالله 

بقولج شي عني الحمدلله انا في اشياء وايد دعيت ربي فيها ورزقني في نفس اللحظه واشياء ماحصلتها بس لمست شي روعه هي ان الله بعد عني الشر هالموضوع وربي

دوم رددي اللهم ارضى عني اللهم ارضى عني اللهم ارضى عني وبترتااااااااحين
انصحج تسمعين محاضره محمد العريفي من يدعوني رووووووووعه وتتكلم عن الدعاء

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> هلا وغلا بعروسات المستقبل 
> ايه جي ابيكم منورات التجمع 
> ولهت عليييييييييكم


هلا وغلا بعروس العيم


التجمع منور بوجودج الغلا


ونحن ولهنا عليييج أكثر حبوبة


شخبااارج؟؟

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلا عروس وبنوته واحلام

شحالكم عرااااااااااائس المستقبل عساااااااكم بخييير

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> هلا عروس وبنوته واحلام
> 
> شحالكم عرااااااااااائس المستقبل عساااااااكم بخييير


الحمدلله بخير وسهاله

انتي اشحاااالج؟؟

----------


## أحلام علي

تماااااااااام

كوووووول نبوض

اخيرا اجتمعنا ههههههههه

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

بنوته انا بخير انتي شحالج

شفتي حلوووووووومه ههههههه انا اكون موجوده بس انتن محد

بنات بسالكم سؤال
نحن الحمدلله ندعي الله مواصفات في الريل صح

تخيلي بعد الملجه والعرس لقيتي كل صفه طلبيتيها من ربج في ريلج شو شعورج؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> بنوته انا بخير انتي شحالج
> 
> شفتي حلوووووووومه ههههههه انا اكون موجوده بس انتن محد
> 
> بنات بسالكم سؤال
> نحن الحمدلله ندعي الله مواصفات في الريل صح
> 
> تخيلي بعد الملجه والعرس لقيتي كل صفه طلبيتيها من ربج في ريلج شو شعورج؟


أنا الحمدلله بخير وسهاله

بستااانس أكييييد وبحمد ربي واشكره على نعمة هالريل الصالح


يالله ترزقنا بزوج صالح تقي نقي يخاف الله ويمشي على هدي رسوله وتجعله قرة عيني وأكون قرة عينه آمييين يارب العالمين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم

----------


## عروس العيم

> هلا هلا بعروووووووووس
> 
> ^^
> 
> توني رادة من المطعم
> 
> كنا يالسين نسولف عن العرس هههههههههههه
> 
> ربيعتي ما شا الله عندها بيبي
> ...


اهلين حلومتي شخبارج 
ذكرتيني بربيعتي من ايام المدرسة ف الجامعة وعندها بنوتة الله يعينهم والله

----------


## أحلام علي

> بنوته انا بخير انتي شحالج
> 
> شفتي حلوووووووومه ههههههه انا اكون موجوده بس انتن محد
> 
> بنات بسالكم سؤال
> نحن الحمدلله ندعي الله مواصفات في الريل صح
> 
> تخيلي بعد الملجه والعرس لقيتي كل صفه طلبيتيها من ربج في ريلج شو شعورج؟


كووووووووووووووول

وحتى لو مافيه كل الاشيا لازم اتقبله نفس ماهو

^^

----------


## عروس العيم

> هلا وغلا بعروس العيم
> 
> 
> التجمع منور بوجودج الغلا
> 
> 
> ونحن ولهنا عليييج أكثر حبوبة
> 
> 
> شخبااارج؟؟


اهلين بنوتة انا بخير فديتج انتي شخبارج

----------


## just silent

يا حي الله بعروسياإاإات المستقبل 

أنا وياكم ههههه 

ان شاإاإاإاء أعرس جريب 

بفارس احلامي 

اللي يحبني واحبه 

=)

----------


## أحلام علي

> يا حي الله بعروسياإاإات المستقبل 
> 
> أنا وياكم ههههه 
> 
> ان شاإاإاإاء أعرس جريب 
> 
> بفارس احلامي 
> 
> اللي يحبني واحبه 
> ...


لووووووووووول

فديت الحب

ان شا الله

عيل اليوم تغايضيني =(

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> اهلين بنوتة انا بخير فديتج انتي شخبارج


يعله مديم يارب


وأنا بعد بخير وسهاله ولله الحمد  :Smile:

----------


## عروس العيم

> بنوته انا بخير انتي شحالج
> 
> شفتي حلوووووووومه ههههههه انا اكون موجوده بس انتن محد
> 
> بنات بسالكم سؤال
> نحن الحمدلله ندعي الله مواصفات في الريل صح
> 
> تخيلي بعد الملجه والعرس لقيتي كل صفه طلبيتيها من ربج في ريلج شو شعورج؟


اهلين نبوض فديتج انا بخير الحمدلله 
بيكون نعمه من رب العالمين بشكره عليها طول عمري واكيد بكون مستانسة وفرحااااانة 
الله يرزقنا يارب ويرزق الجميع ان شا ء الله بالازواج الصالحين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> يا حي الله بعروسياإاإات المستقبل 
> 
> أنا وياكم ههههه 
> 
> ان شاإاإاإاء أعرس جريب 
> 
> بفارس احلامي 
> 
> اللي يحبني واحبه 
> ...


الله يحييييج


إن شاء الله جريب ونحضر عرسج <<<< ادعينا عاد لعرسج  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم 
سبحان لله وبحمده سبحان لله العظيم

----------


## عروس العيم

اسكتوا واخيرا قمت اهتم بعمري شوي وصرت اهتم ف بشرتي 
يا اني تعبت الحين متحمسة للموضوع خوفي عقب اتملل واوقف اهتمام ف شعري وبشرتي وغيره

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> اسكتوا واخيرا قمت اهتم بعمري شوي وصرت اهتم ف بشرتي 
> يا اني تعبت الحين متحمسة للموضوع خوفي عقب اتملل واوقف اهتمام ف شعري وبشرتي وغيره


ماشاء الله علييييج


هااا عااد خبرينا شو تسوين من الخلطات <<<< أبا تشجيع عسب أطبق

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اباااااااااااااااااااااااا ارقد

مارقدت من امس من الالام في بطني

----------


## أحلام علي

> اسكتوا واخيرا قمت اهتم بعمري شوي وصرت اهتم ف بشرتي 
> يا اني تعبت الحين متحمسة للموضوع خوفي عقب اتملل واوقف اهتمام ف شعري وبشرتي وغيره


كوووووووووول استمري استمري

بنات

احم

ابا اغير البدي بتر والكولكشن الي استخدمه بشو تنصحوني

انا قبل كنت استخدم من بدي شوب هالكولكشن



فنااااااااااااااااااااان من قلب رووووووووووووووووووعة انصحكم فيه


وخلص وشريته مرة ثانية بس ابا اغير

عقب خذت مال الكرز بعد حلو


والحين استخدم هذا




ريحته نفس الحلاوة لكن ترطيبه مب عايبني

احس شرات الحلاوة >> دبق =)

بس طعمه مب شي هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انتو شو تستخدمون

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> اباااااااااااااااااااااااا ارقد
> 
> مارقدت من امس من الالام في بطني


سلااامتج نبووووض
مأجورة وماتشوفين شر
الله يعينج والله كله ولا عووااار البطن  :Frown:  .... ماسرتي العيادة؟؟؟

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله

----------


## أحلام علي

حياتي نبوض

=(

----------


## عروس العيم

> ماشاء الله علييييج
> 
> 
> هااا عااد خبرينا شو تسوين من الخلطات <<<< أبا تشجيع عسب أطبق


الله يسلمج انا اشتغل ف شركة ادوية ومعدات طبية وعندنا منتجات طبية وكريمات طبية من كذا ماركة 
بس انا احب استعمل ماركت vichy - la roche-posay هذولي تابعين لشركة لوريال 
ولاني موظفة زميلاتي هناك يعطوني غسول ومرطبات حق بشرتي ديما يسمعوني كلمتين ف ضلوعي 
انتي بنوتة ولازم تهتمين ف بشرتج ومن هالكلام 


اما شعري ف عندي زيوت ( زيت جرجير - لوز - نارجيل - زيت زيتون - خروع ) ملعقة طعام من كل وحدة وقمت احطه ف شعري لمدةساعتين واغسله 
والحين قريب بجرب زيت الملوك يمدحونه وان شاء الله ايب نتيجة

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

بنوته العياده مابيسون لي شي كم مره سرت بس يقولون تمي ع السوائل اسبوع او 2 وابعدي عن الزيت والقمع واللحوم والاسماك والدجاج والعيس والمعكرونه

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> بنوته العياده مابيسون لي شي كم مره سرت بس يقولون تمي ع السوائل اسبوع او 2 وابعدي عن الزيت والقمع واللحوم والاسماك والدجاج والعيس والمعكرونه


فديتج والله ابعدي عن هالأشياء وكلي فوااكه افيد لج وأصح

----------


## T H E E N D

ربي يرزق كل بنوتات المنتدى بالازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير اجل يارب العالمين...
وانا وياكن بعد ^^

----------


## عروس العيم

> اباااااااااااااااااااااااا ارقد
> 
> مارقدت من امس من الالام في بطني


سلااااامتج نبوض فديتج 
الله يعينج 
سرتي للعيادة

----------


## miss_ba6aa

كشخخخخلخخخخخخخخخة ... عيبتني الفكرة :Smile:

----------


## عروس العيم

> كوووووووووول استمري استمري
> 
> بنات
> 
> احم
> 
> ابا اغير البدي بتر والكولكشن الي استخدمه بشو تنصحوني
> 
> انا قبل كنت استخدم من بدي شوب هالكولكشن
> ...


ناااااااااايس 
تصدقين انا ما استخدم هالسوالف 
بس يبيلي ابلش استخدم واهتم اكثر ف عمري 
بس بدي شوب منتجاتهم حلوة انا ديما يوم اسير واشوف بدي شوب افتر عندهم واطالع ويوم بشتري يحبطوني اللي معاي ويبرد خاطري واطلع من المحل  :Frown:

----------


## just silent

> الله يحييييج
> 
> 
> إن شاء الله جريب ونحضر عرسج <<<< ادعينا عاد لعرسج


إميييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين

----------


## عروس العيم

> ربي يرزق كل بنوتات المنتدى بالازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير اجل يارب العالمين...
> وانا وياكن بعد ^^


امييييييييييييين يارب العالمين 
تسلمين فديتج ع الدعوة الحلوة

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ماابا اسير العياده لاعت جبدي واعرف علاجي وبسويه 

حلاااااااااامي 

هالمجموعه من شو تتكونين ولشو تنفع وبكم ابا اخذها من بودي شوب دوم اروح بس مااعرف شو اخذ

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> ربي يرزق كل بنوتات المنتدى بالازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير اجل يارب العالمين...
> وانا وياكن بعد ^^


آمين يارب العالمين ^^

----------


## عروس العيم

نبوض فديتج المجموعة هذي تتكون من شاور جل وبدي لوشن وعطر واظن بودة 
اذا ما خاب ظني 
بدي شوووب رووووووووعة انا يبيلي ع يوم اسير واشتري 
بس اسعارهم والله ماعرف لان يختلف من مجموعة لمجموعة

----------


## أحلام علي

> ماابا اسير العياده لاعت جبدي واعرف علاجي وبسويه 
> 
> حلاااااااااامي 
> 
> هالمجموعه من شو تتكونين ولشو تنفع وبكم ابا اخذها من بودي شوب دوم اروح بس مااعرف شو اخذ


هالمجموعة اسمها Japanese Cherry Blossom 

^^

هالكولكشن اتذكر انه كان ب 360

عبارة عن بدي بتر " زبدة الجسم " ترطيبها وااااايد حلو وريحته بعد

دوم يوم احط منه يسالوني عن ريحتي

ربيعتي دوم تقولي يو سمل فريش ^^

ويبتلج تفاصيل اكثر هني

http://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_gb...orderdesc=true

----------


## عروس العيم

> هالمجموعة اسمها Japanese Cherry Blossom 
> 
> ^^
> 
> هالكولكشن اتذكر انه كان ب 360
> 
> عبارة عن بدي بتر " زبدة الجسم " ترطيبها وااااايد حلو وريحته بعد
> 
> دوم يوم احط منه يسالوني عن ريحتي
> ...


حلوووووم والله انتي ما شاء الله عليج 
حدة بوحدة 
توني كنت بسألج اذا عندج السايت مالهم ^_^

----------


## أحلام علي

> حلوووووم والله انتي ما شاء الله عليج 
> حدة بوحدة 
> توني كنت بسألج اذا عندج السايت مالهم ^_^


افا علييييج اعجبج

^^

حاسة فيج

هههههههههه

----------


## عروس العيم

اشوف الهدوء عم التجمع شووووو السالفة

----------


## عروس العيم

> افا علييييج اعجبج
> 
> ^^
> 
> حاسة فيج
> 
> هههههههههه


خخخخخ شكله جي 
تصدقين حلوم والله مادري انا ليش اكون متحمسة ف البداية وعقب ابرد مادري ليش 
يعني الحين مهتمة ف بشرتي وشعري وبحاول اسوي دايت واغير شغلات معينة 
بس ادري اني عقب راح امل واسكت واطنش ويرد يتلخبط كل شي  :Frown:

----------


## just silent

> الله يحييييج
> 
> 
> إن شاء الله جريب ونحضر عرسج <<<< ادعينا عاد لعرسج





> لووووووووووول
> 
> فديت الحب
> 
> ان شا الله
> 
> عيل اليوم تغايضيني =(



حرام عليج أنا ماذكر 
أنا اذكر اني قلت لج كلام وأيد 

بس شيء واحد للحين كاتمتنه 
بس يمكن ملامحي كانت تؤووووحي

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ثاااااااااااانكس حبي

----------


## just silent

إلنت عندناإاإاإ مايشتغل 

الله يخلي الفون بس بعد بطي

----------


## عروس العيم

بناااااااااات يلستكم ما تنمل بس بسير المطبخ بسوي عشا يدوتي تناديني 
خل اسير لها قبل ما اسمع لي كلمتين خخخخخخخ
تصبحون ع خير 
يا كتاكيييت

----------


## أحلام علي

> خخخخخ شكله جي 
> تصدقين حلوم والله مادري انا ليش اكون متحمسة ف البداية وعقب ابرد مادري ليش 
> يعني الحين مهتمة ف بشرتي وشعري وبحاول اسوي دايت واغير شغلات معينة 
> بس ادري اني عقب راح امل واسكت واطنش ويرد يتلخبط كل شي


=(

تعرفين شو

ابدي مع قروب

تبين ابدا معاج !!




> حرام عليج أنا ماذكر 
> أنا اذكر اني قلت لج كلام وأيد 
> 
> بس شيء واحد للحين كاتمتنه 
> بس يمكن ملامحي كانت تؤووووحي


احم احم

فديت الحب الي يوم ماييني رقاد يداروني

^^

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ربي يحفظج عروس استانست معاج حبي

----------


## أحلام علي

جماعة

انا سطلت

قود نايت

----------


## just silent

أنا بعد برقد 

يالله تصبحين ع خير 

من متى وأنا تحت الكفر 

يالله قد ناإاإاإاإيت

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ربي يحفظكم يارب واحلام سعيده

----------


## بدوية والنعم

> الغلا
> 
> يوم تدعين ربج لازم تكونين واثقة انه بيستجيب
> 
> ^^
> 
> وللاسف مالمست هالشي فردج
> 
> يمكن اكون غلطانة
> ...




اكيييد غلطانة والا ماستمريت من انا في الثانوية لحد الحين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*

----------


## "روح راك"

> *ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
> *ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
> *ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
> *ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*





اللهم آآمييييييييييين

----------


## لجين الكويت

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

في حد هون ولا نو.؟ ههههههههههههه حلوه ولا نوو

----------


## لجين الكويت

ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما

----------


## just silent

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> في حد هون ولا نو.؟ ههههههههههههه حلوه ولا نوو


أنا هووووووووووون 

الله يسلمكم رقدت كم ساعه وقمت 

جد جد رقاإاإادي مضطرب =(

----------


## لجين الكويت

هلا

والي مانام كلشششششش  :Frown: 

وراي دوام وانا مانمت

----------


## * نرجس*

*صباااااااااااااح الأنواااااار 

هاي صبايا كيفكووووووووووون ؟*

----------


## بدوية والنعم

*الحمدلله نفسيتي احسن بوووووووووايد ......بس في شويت ضيجة*

----------


## little kitten

السلام عليييييييييييييييييكم ..

أبلة نوووونة وحشتيييييييييني ..

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

مسا الخير عروسااات 


كيف أمسيتن اليوم؟؟... عساكن إلا طيبات ؟؟

هااابشرن مافي خبر يفرح  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## hiba_003

في حد ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> في حد ؟؟؟؟؟؟


هيه أنا  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## hiba_003

شحالج بنووتة؟
أشوف ما في حد . أنا أقرأ ثاني يوم سوالفكم أشوفهم يجتمعون و يسولفون .. إشتقت لبنات التجمع

----------


## ورد جـوري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شخباركم يا الغوالي  :Big Grin: 
انا مادري شو صاير عندي يا النت فيه شي عندي او اللاب او المنتدى يفتح شوي ويعلق!!!! من 3 ايام جي 

عموما ابا اخبركم اني بسير العمرة الاسبوع الياي عالويكند ان شااااء الله.. والله من زمان في خاطري عمرة والحين بروح ما تتخيلون شكثر مستانسه... واكيييييد بدعي للكل وبكتب اساميكن عسب لا انسى وحده ابدا

واي وحده في خاطرها دعااء لها او لشخص ثاني تخبرني وفالها طيب  :Smile:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> شحالج بنووتة؟
> أشوف ما في حد . أنا أقرأ ثاني يوم سوالفكم أشوفهم يجتمعون و يسولفون .. إشتقت لبنات التجمع


الحمدلله بخير وسهاله

اشحالج انتي؟؟

حتى أنا اشتقت الهن..

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شخباركم يا الغوالي 
> انا مادري شو صاير عندي يا النت فيه شي عندي او اللاب او المنتدى يفتح شوي ويعلق!!!! من 3 ايام جي 
> 
> عموما ابا اخبركم اني بسير العمرة الاسبوع الياي عالويكند ان شااااء الله.. والله من زمان في خاطري عمرة والحين بروح ما تتخيلون شكثر مستانسه... واكيييييد بدعي للكل وبكتب اساميكن عسب لا انسى وحده ابدا
> 
> واي وحده في خاطرها دعااء لها او لشخص ثاني تخبرني وفالها طيب


وعليكم السلام والرحمة

أنا الحمدلله بخير وسهاله ... انتي اشحااالج؟؟

دعوااتج لنا إن شاء الله الله يرزقنا بعمرة ...والله من متى خاطري أسير بس ما أحصل فرصة

ودعواتج لنا بالزوج الصالح عاجلاً غير آجل

ولاتنسين طمنينا عليييج الغالية

بتوحشينا  :Big Grin: 

وتسيرين وتردين بالسلامة وعمرية مقبولة مقدماً

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## أغلى من الغلا

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لا اله الا لله لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## بدوية والنعم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شخباركم يا الغوالي 
> انا مادري شو صاير عندي يا النت فيه شي عندي او اللاب او المنتدى يفتح شوي ويعلق!!!! من 3 ايام جي 
> 
> عموما ابا اخبركم اني بسير العمرة الاسبوع الياي عالويكند ان شااااء الله.. والله من زمان في خاطري عمرة والحين بروح ما تتخيلون شكثر مستانسه... واكيييييد بدعي للكل وبكتب اساميكن عسب لا انسى وحده ابدا
> 
> واي وحده في خاطرها دعااء لها او لشخص ثاني تخبرني وفالها طيب




ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ياريت تدعين لي بالفرج وطبعا العريس الكشيخ والا ما لي واسطة عندج

----------


## "روح راك"

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شخباركم يا الغوالي 
> انا مادري شو صاير عندي يا النت فيه شي عندي او اللاب او المنتدى يفتح شوي ويعلق!!!! من 3 ايام جي 
> 
> عموما ابا اخبركم اني بسير العمرة الاسبوع الياي عالويكند ان شااااء الله.. والله من زمان في خاطري عمرة والحين بروح ما تتخيلون شكثر مستانسه... واكيييييد بدعي للكل وبكتب اساميكن عسب لا انسى وحده ابدا
> 
> واي وحده في خاطرها دعااء لها او لشخص ثاني تخبرني وفالها طيب




عليكم السلام والرحمه حبيبتي
تمام انتي شخبارج الغلا؟؟

ياهنييييييييلج فديتج والله 
ان شاءالله دووم مستانسه حبي وتروحين وتردين لنا بالسلامه وعمره مقبوووله حبيبتي

ويزاج الله خييير يووم بتدعيلنا وفميزان حسناتج الغالية

----------


## فديت النونو

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

شخباركن خواتي 

عساكن بخير , ماشي أخبار حلللللللووووووه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## فديت النونو

الحمدالله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## فديت النونو

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## "روح راك"

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> شخباركن خواتي 
> 
> عساكن بخير , ماشي أخبار حلللللللووووووه؟؟؟؟؟؟


عليكم السلام والرحمه 
ياهلا والله الحمدالله انتي شخبارج؟
لا والله ماشي اخباااار للاسف :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـع*

----------


## فديت النونو

> عليكم السلام والرحمه 
> ياهلا والله الحمدالله انتي شخبارج؟
> لا والله ماشي اخباااار للاسف


 



*هلا حبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوبة أنا الحمدالله , أفا عليج ليش زعلانة كل بوقته حلو يا حلو المهم ما نيأس ونستمر فدعاء ونعيش حياتنا و ربج كريم الي كاتبنه بيصير*

----------


## "روح راك"

> *هلا حبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوبة أنا الحمدالله , أفا عليج ليش زعلانة كل بوقته حلو يا حلو المهم ما نيأس ونستمر فدعاء ونعيش حياتنا و ربج كريم الي كاتبنه بيصير*



دوووووم ياربي
ان شاءالله يارب
عاجلا غير آجلا

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــع*

----------


## "روح راك"

ربي يرزقنا يميع بزواج صالحين ويقدروونا 

اللهم آآميييييييييييين

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــع*

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

شلونكم بنات اشتقت لكم اعذروني صار لي فترة مادخل التجمع مع اني ادخل المنتدى اتطمش وساعات ارد واطلع بس ماحبيت ادخل التجمع لني نفسيتي زي الزفت لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله وماحبيت أأثر عليكم فترة وتعدي ان شالله دعواتكم لي الله يفرج همي ويهدي بالي

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

*بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ات اباااااااااااااااااااكم تدعوووووني بلييييييييييييييييز بضيييييييييييق ماااااااااايعلم فيه الااااااا رب العالميييييييييييييييييييين

اليوووووووووووم بحاااااااااااااااول اعتكف واكثف الدعــــــــــــــــــاء

سااااااااااااااامحوووووني لو غلطت بحق حد بس انا تعباااااااااااااااانه نفسياااااااااااااا مش عشاااااان الاجاااابه تاخررررت لاااااااااااا والله وربي اعلم بهالشـي لان ماتااااااخر الا لحكمه هوووووووو اعلم بهاااااااااااا

اوووووووووووووصيكم بنااااااااااااااات بالااااااااااااااااستغفااااااااااااااار والدعااااااااااء في السحــــــــــــرررررررررر

احبــــــــــــــــــــــكم خووووووووووووواتي والله كلكم كللللللللللللكم ومابنساااااااااااااااكم من دعوووووووووووواتي*

----------


## Rosewater

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
اللهم ارزق بنات تجمع التفاؤل الازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل
اللهم استر عليهم في الدنيا والآخره
اللهم فرح قلبهم وآنس وحدتهم
اللهم آميييييييين 
والصلاة والسلام على افضل المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## "روح راك"

> *بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ات اباااااااااااااااااااكم تدعوووووني بلييييييييييييييييز بضيييييييييييق ماااااااااايعلم فيه الااااااا رب العالميييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> اليوووووووووووم بحاااااااااااااااول اعتكف واكثف الدعــــــــــــــــــاء
> 
> سااااااااااااااامحوووووني لو غلطت بحق حد بس انا تعباااااااااااااااانه نفسياااااااااااااا مش عشاااااان الاجاااابه تاخررررت لاااااااااااا والله وربي اعلم بهالشـي لان ماتااااااخر الا لحكمه هوووووووو اعلم بهاااااااااااا
> 
> اوووووووووووووصيكم بنااااااااااااااات بالااااااااااااااااستغفااااااااااااااار والدعااااااااااء في السحــــــــــــرررررررررر
> 
> احبــــــــــــــــــــــكم خووووووووووووواتي والله كلكم كللللللللللللكم ومابنساااااااااااااااكم من دعوووووووووووواتي*




بسم الله عليج نبوووووووووض...وقفتي قلبي 

ربي يفرج همج حبيبتي عاجلا غير آجلا

ويرزقج بالزووج الصالح اللي يسعدج ياربي

فديييييييييييتج حبيبتي 
الاستغفار ثم الاستغفار ثم الاستغفاااااااااار 
وربي يفرج عليج كربتج

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*
قال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( عجب ربنا من قنوط عباده وقرب غِيَرِهِ، ينظر إليكم أزلين قنطين فيظل يضحك يعلم أن فرجكم قريب ) حديث حسن*
*عن أبى رزين قال : ( قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ضحك ربنا من قنوط عباده وقرب غيره ،فقال أبو رزين: أو يضحك الرب عز و جل ؟ قال: نعم فقال: لن نعدم من رب يضحك خيرا. (صحيح الجامع)*
*ووالله إن قلب المؤمن ليستبشر ويفرح حين يعلم هذه الصفة ، وحين يؤمن بها فيشعر أن رحمة الله قريب ويشعرُ بصفات الجمالِ لله عز وجل*
*فنجد أن الشدة حينما تقع على العبد ويشتد الألم ويشتد البلاء ، حتى يظن العبد أن الأمر قد أنقطع وأنه لا سبيل الى الشفاء والفرج ،،،،**
*
*فيضحك الله عز وجل من قنوط عباده مع قرب الفرج، فالله عزوجل يضحك لمثل ذلك* *
*
*فأعلم أنه ّإذا اشتد بنا الفقر ، أو اشتد بنا المصاب، وحقد الحاقدين وعداوة الكاره الباغض تذكر ، لعل ربي يضحك الأن من شدة ما ضَّر بنا ، وفرجه قريب*
*قال تعالى : " فإن مع العسر يسرا إن مع العسر يسرا "*
*و قد قال ان مع العسر يسرا و ليس بعد العسر يسرا تأكيدًا على أن العسر لابدَّ أن يجاوره يسر , فالعسر لا يخلو من يسر يصاحبه ويلازمه ...و كل المآسي و ان تناهت فموصول بها فرج قريـــب .* 
*ففي بطن العسر هناك يسر كثير وهذا وعد الله وسنته في عباده, وقد قال المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أن الفرج مع الكرب " وكلما اشتدت الأزمة كلما كان ذلك إيذانًا بانقضاءها وزوالها, وأشد أوقات الليل حلكة هو ما يسبق طلوع الفجر , وما بعد الضيق إلا الفرج ...* 
*كما أن حلاوة الفرج لا تكون الا لمن عرف العسر و الكرب قبله.* 
*ويقول الشاعر في ذلك :* 
*كن عن همومك معرضا *** وكِل الأمور إلى القضا 
وابشر بخير عاجلا *** تنسى به ماقد مضـــى 
فلربَّ أمرٍ مُسخـط *** لك في عواقبه رضى 
ولربما ضاق المضيق *** ولربما اتسع الفضا 
الله يفعل ما يشاء *** فلا تكوننًّ معترضا 
الله عودك الجميل *** فقس على ماقد مضى.* 
*و يقول آخر:* 
*إذا ضاق بك الصدر***ففكر في ألم يشرح 
فإن العســر مقرون***بيسرين فلا تبــرح 
إذا أعضلك الأمـــر***ففكر في ألم يشرح* 
*و الايمان بهذا يجعل العبد لا يتأثر
بلحظات العسر بل ينتظر اليسر القريب من الله ، فاللكرب نهاية مهما طال أمره ، وان الظلمة لتحمل في أحشائها الفجر المنتظر .* 
*وقال تعالى: (ولا تيأسوا من روح الله إنه لا ييأس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرون).*
*فلن تعدم خيرا من رب يضحك
فضحك الرب عز وجل يُشعر العبد برحمة ربه فمعرفتك بهذه الصفة لله عزوجل تورثك حباً لله فإنك تعبد رباً يضحك ، تستبشر بذلك فيقوى عندكِ الرجاء فى الله* 



*فأبشر بالفرج يامهموم أبشر بخيري الدنيا والآخره
اخذت الأجر وسياتيك فرج عظيم بإذن الله كالفجر الصادق*

----------


## لجين الكويت

السلام عليكم عروسات


^^ وينكم ياحلووات

^^

جوجو وصلت

اليوم انا مرتاحه ولله الحمد دوم ياربي عساك تريحني 


نبوضه حبيبتي مافي شي يسوى صدقيني بكره رايحين للقبر واهم شي عملنا الصالح  :Smile:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

قبل 12 سنه تقرببا في رمضان تحديدا ما أذكر أي يوم بس كان العشر الأواخر طلعت من البيت بدري لصلاة القيام علشان ألحق اقرا قرآن قبل الصلاة وعند بوابة المسجد وأنا داخله شفت واحد ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليه علامات الصلاح ملتحي ومقصر ثوبه ما شفت الوجه لأنه كان معطيني ظهره يساعد والدته أعتقد والله أعلم علشان تصعد الدرج اللي يودي لمكان النساء للصلاة..مو أول مره أشوف هالمنظر الله يرزقني بر أولادي بس مدري حسيت بشي غريب والزواج ما كان في بالي بس مدري ليه بنات حسيت عيني دمعت ورفعت عيني للسماء وتمنيت من ربي زوج صالح زي هالرجال بار بوالدته يخاف ربي والله يا بنات ما تمنيت إلا انه يكون بار بوالديه والرجال حسيته إنحرج يوم حس في أحد وراه ما توقع بيجي أحد للمسجد هالوقت وكنت بعيده مو قريبه ونزل راسه ومشى بسرعه والله اني خفت عليه يطيح لأنه كان منزل راسه وصاد بوجهه علشان ما يطالعني دخلت المسجد وصليت ودعيت ربي بالصلاة مع الامام " ولا عازبا إلا زوجته" ..بعد رمضان كانت خطبتي شهر 11 والشوفة الشرعيه شهر 12 وتزوجت بالصيف ولله الحمد زوج أتمناه لكل خواتي يخاف الله صوام قوام الله يديم علينا نعمته...وفي أول رمضان لي عند زوجي رحنا نصلي التراويح ومعنا خالتي أم زوجي كنت حامل أيامها وحركتي ثقيله نزلت خالتي قبلي من السياره ومسك زوجي ولدها ايديها يساعدها ترقى الدرج ...والله يا بنات كأنه حلم نفس المنظر اللي شفته في رمضان اللي قبله والله اني عمري ما لاحظت وهذيك السالفه نسيتها من زمان ولا جت في بالي لين طاحت عيني عليهم ذيك الليله..يومها وأنا واقفه عند باب السياره رفعت راسي للسماء مره ثانيه ودمعت عيني وقلت بقلبي اللهم لك الحمد
منقووووووول

سبحان الله القادر ع كل شي

----------


## ودوووه

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

صديقتي كانت تحب ولد خالتها حب من الطفوله انولد هالحب ..
سبحان الله المهم متصورين مع بعض يوم كانو صغار كانوا يروحوا ويجوا مع بعض بس
الحب من طرف واااحد من البنت طبعاً ويوم كبر الولد قالوا اهله بيزوجوه وحده غير المهم كل يوم كان صديقتي تبكي وتحكيني عن الماأساه بس
وكل ماتبكي نهديها وندعيلها كانوا يقولون فلانه لفلان والحين بيغيروون 
تعلمت صديقتي الاستغفار قبل النوم وانه يسهل الامور والتضرع
في السجود الى الله والدعاء في صلاة الشفع والوتر
المهم صديقتي العزيزه قالتلي انها ماتنام الا على الاستغفار تدوخ وتنام من كثر الاستغفاربالسبحه (( المسبحه)) 

بسس تخرجنا من الجامعه وولد خالتها خلص جامعه وتوظف
بعد التخرج ب6 شهور تقريبا دقت علي وقالتلي الله يحيك على ملكتي انا هااااااه وباعلى صوتي على ميييييين متحمسه ابي اعررف
قالت على ولد خالتي اللي احبه انا بغيت اموت صرت اغطررف وابكي فرحاانه مو مصدقه لانها كانت فعلا معااناااه ومافي امل
سبحان الله سبحان الله صدق معجزه زواجهم لكن مافي شي كثير على رب العالمين قاااادر على كل شيء 
المهم بعد يومين ملكتها باذن الله البنت كل شوي تتصل وتذكرني وادعوووولها بالتوفيييق يارررب توفقها وتوفق كل مشتاااااقه للزواج ....

----------


## لجين الكويت

صباح الخير

توني اصحى ^^

----------


## * نرجس*

صباح الورد 

وانا صاحيه للحين مارقدت ..

----------


## لجين الكويت

سوري رجس

كنت اصبغ اظافري لووووووول


ليش مو نايمه للحين؟

----------


## ورد جـوري

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ياريت تدعين لي بالفرج وطبعا العريس الكشيخ والا ما لي واسطة عندج


صباح الورد..
اكيد يا الغاليه انتي وكل بنات اللي فالتجمع ما بنسى حد ان شاء الله  :Smile: 
ادعولنا بعمرة مقبوله

----------


## hiba_003

صباح الورد..
إن شاء الله ربنا يتقبل عمرتك يا ورد جوري و لاتنسينا بالدعاء أنا و بنات هالتجمع . و جزاك الله خير

----------


## ودوووه

لمِـ أجد أبلغ ۈلآأجمِـل مِـن هذه آلڪلمِـآت ..

هي ڪلمِـآت لمِـ آحبذ آن تقف عند قرآءتي لهآ ~
قد تڪۈن في حآجتهآ فتبث آلآمِـل في نفسڪ 



باب لن ينغلق:

« إن ضاقت بك النفس عما بك، ومزق الشك قلبك واستبد بك، وتلفّتَ فلم تجد من تثق، وغدا قلبك يحترق، وأصبح القريب منك غريب، وقلبه يحمل ثقلاً وصخراً رهيب، ولفك ليل وحزن ولهف، وأغلق الناس باب الودِّ وانصرفوا، فكنْ موقناً بأن هنالك باب يفيض رحمة ونوراً وهدى ورحاب.. باب إليه قلوب الخلق تنطلق فعند ربك باب لين ينغلق » .



لا تكن بخيلاً :

« إذا لم يكن لديك شيئاً تعطيه للآخرين ، فتصدّق بالكلمة الطيبة ، والابتسامة الصادقة ، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن 


عجائب الاستغفار :

« لو شعرت يوماً بانقباض ، فحاول أن تستبدل مشاعرك السلبية بأخرى إيجابية ، وإذا لم تستطع فجرب الاستغفار بهدوء وتروّي 10 مرات فأكثر » .


احكم نفسك :

« النفس ليس لها ضابط إلا صاحبها ، فهي كسولة ، خمولة ، تشتهي المعاصي والسوء ، لا تستقر على رأي ، إذا هوت شيئاً طوعت له كل طاقة ، وإذا عافت أمراً نصبت له شراكاً جسورة . فكن حاكماً حازماً في قيادتها تسلم ، قال تعالى : { ونهى النفس عن الهوى } [ النازعات : 4 ] » .


رد القضاء :

« لو قُدّر لك قضاء ، فكل محاولاتك الجهيدة لردّه لن تفلح إلا بسلاح عتيد قوي واحد : هو الدعاء : فالدعاء يرد القضاء » .


بعد العسر يسراً :

« إذا اسودت الدنيا في وجهك ، وشعرت بألم الانقباض في صدرك تذكر أن بعد الليل لا بد أن يشرق الصباح ، وتذكر أن مع العسر يسراً » .



عظمة لا دلال :

« إذا دلّلت نفسك وأعطيتها كل ما تهوى ، فسيصعب عليك فطامها ، عندها ستشعر بضَعَتِهَا وقلة شأنها ، أما إذا دربّتها على مغالبة الصعاب فستكون عظيمة ولن تخذلك أبداً » .



لا تجرب الحسد :

« وطّن نفسك على العطاء وافرح لفرح الآخرين ، واحذر من أن تحسد الآخرين ، فإذا سكن الحسد قلبك ، فسترى النعمة نقمة ، والفرح حزناً ، ولن تهنأ بحياتك أبداً 



لا تشغل نفسك بالغد :

« اترك غداً حتى يأتيك ، فلا تشغل نفسك مما فيه من حوادث وكوارث ومصائب ، ولا تستبق الأحداث قبل مجيئها ، ولا تتوقع شراً حتى لا يحدث ، وتفاءل بالخير تجده أمامك ، واشغل نفسك بيومك فإنه لم ينته بعد ! » .



تعساء :

« ما أتعس أولئك الذين أبلوا اجسادهم في غير طاعة الله ، وما أتعس تلك الوجوه العاملة الناصبة التي لم تسجد لله سجدة ، بل ما أتعس الذين كبّلوا أنفسهم بذل المعاصي فأثقلتهم في الدنيا قبل الآخرة » .


اتق الله :

« إذآ تعسّرت أمِـۈرڪ ، ۈخآلجتڪ آلهمِـۈمِـ ۈآلأحزآن فآتق آلله ، فهۈ ڪفيل بتفريج همِـل ، ۈتيسير أمِـۈرڪ { ۈمِـن يتق آلله يجعل له مِـن أمِـره يسرآً } » .


الشكر لصاحب الفضل :

« حينمِـآ تفتح أبۈآب آلدنيآ للعبد ۈيغدق آلله عليه مِـن فضله ، ۈتتۈآلى آلنعمِـ فعليه أن يجعل ڪل هذآ آلفضل إلى صآحب آلفضل ، ۈيشڪر ليل نهآر حتى يزيد مِـن عطآيآه : { ۈإذ تأذن ربڪمِـ لئن شڪرتمِـ لأزيدنڪمِـ ۈلئن ڪفرتمِـ إن عذآبي لشديد } » .


اختر اختيار الله :

« آدعُ آلله بثبآت ، ۈآستشعر آليقين في آلإجآبة ، فإن لمِـ يجب آلمِـآلڪ آلحڪيمِـ فقد أخّر بمِـقتضى حڪمِـته ، ۈليعلمِـ آلعبد أن آختيآر آلله عز ۈجل خير مِـن آختيآره لنفسه » .

----------


## الر23ميثية

مسااااااااااااااااء النوووووووووووووور والسرووووووور

شحاااااااااااالكن شخبااااااااركن

الله يفرج ضيجتكن ويرزقكن بالزوووووووووج الصالح

----------


## Rosewater

ربي يرزقكم الازوااج الصالحييين عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## الر23ميثية

تسلمممممممممممين Rosewater

على دعواتج ربي يوفقج ويهون غربتكم

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

مسا الخير عرووسااات


اشحااالكن  :Big Grin:

----------


## hiba_003

شكله يا بنوتة ما في حد غيري و غيرك في هالتجمع  :Smile:

----------


## hiba_003

الرميثية. وينك شخبارج؟ اشتقتلك واايد

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> شكله يا بنوتة ما في حد غيري و غيرك في هالتجمع


هيه شكله جيييه


اشحالج هبووه؟

----------


## الر23ميثية

> الرميثية. وينك شخبارج؟ اشتقتلك واايد


هلا هبة 
انا تمام 
انا موووجودة غناتي .. بس كنت مرييييييييييضة 

مي توووو اشتقتلج واشتقت لخواتي حبياتي بنات التجمع

----------


## hiba_003

أنا بخير و الحمد لله .
سلامتك رمرم . ما تشوفي شر

----------


## الر23ميثية

> أنا بخير و الحمد لله .
> سلامتك رمرم . ما تشوفي شر


الله يسلمج ... الشر ما اييج 

تصدقين من مرضت .. الحين كل ما ابغي اكل ابغي شي حلووو 

ما ادري ليش

----------


## hiba_003

الحلو يحب الحلو

----------


## الر23ميثية

الله يحلي ايامج هبه 


شكله محد غيرنا

----------


## hiba_003

اه شكله .
بس باليل يجتمعو سوالف لين الصبح . بقرأ سوالفهم ثاني يوم

----------


## الر23ميثية

هيه والله 

شو نسوي 

نحن ما نقدر نسهر 

انا قبل كنت اسهر لين الصبح وارقد لين العصر 

عقب غيرت رقادي 

ومن توظفت .. انسي شي اسمه سهر 

اسهر مراااااات بس

----------


## hiba_003

اه و الله أنا مثلك يا رمرم من وقت ما توظفت بس يوم الخميس أسهر أما باقي الأيام ما أقدر ..

----------


## الر23ميثية

شو نسوي الله يعيننا

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
^^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين 
لا اله الا لله الملك الحق المبين

----------


## عروس العيم

السلام عليكم 
يا كتاكيت 
يا عرايس المستتقبل 
شخبااااااااااركم اشتقت لكم حيييييييييييل مادري عنكم من اول امس ماقدرت ادخل المنتدى البارحة 
منو هني ؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> السلام عليكم 
> يا كتاكيت 
> يا عرايس المستتقبل 
> شخبااااااااااركم اشتقت لكم حيييييييييييل مادري عنكم من اول امس ماقدرت ادخل المنتدى البارحة 
> منو هني ؟


وعليكم السلام والرحمة


اشحااااالج عروووس

نحن الحمدلله بخير وسهاله

ونحن اشتقنا لج واااايد ^^

----------


## عروس العيم

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عروس العيم

> وعليكم السلام والرحمة
> 
> 
> اشحااااالج عروووس
> 
> نحن الحمدلله بخير وسهاله
> 
> ونحن اشتقنا لج واااايد ^^


اهلييييييييين بنوتة شخبارج 
ها مافي اخبار حلوة مني مناك انتي او اي وحدة من البنات ؟؟؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> اهلييييييييين بنوتة شخبارج 
> ها مافي اخبار حلوة مني مناك انتي او اي وحدة من البنات ؟؟؟


أنا الحمدلله بخير


لا مووول ماسمعت شي ولا شي حد ..إن شاء الله حد يدخل ويبشرنا بخطويته  :Smile:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
^^

----------


## عروس العيم

> أنا الحمدلله بخير
> 
> 
> لا مووول ماسمعت شي ولا شي حد ..إن شاء الله حد يدخل ويبشرنا بخطويته


الله كريم ان شاء الله 
شو الظاهر مافي حد لين الحين 
محد بين وينهم ؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> الله كريم ان شاء الله 
> شو الظاهر مافي حد لين الحين 
> محد بين وينهم ؟


هييه اللحين بالنادر يدشن موول محد يبين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
^^

----------


## عروس العيم

> هييه اللحين بالنادر يدشن موول محد يبين


والله لهم وحشه 
ان شاء الله يدخلون

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

شحالكن بنات

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> والله لهم وحشه 
> ان شاء الله يدخلون


هيه والله لهن وحشة

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> شحالكن بنات


الحمدلله بخير وسهاله


اشحالج انتي؟؟ وشو مسوية وين ماتنشافين؟

----------


## عروس العيم

> شحالكن بنات


اهلين نبوض هلا وغلا 
احنا الحمدلله بخير 
انتي شخبارج شو مسوية 
ان شاء الله بخير 



نبوض فديتج انا بستأذن الحين بودي يدوتي لبيت اهلي وعقب برد احدر يمكن متأخر لان باجر اجازة عندنا بمنا سبة العيد الوطني وعيد التحرير والمولد النبوي 
يعني يمكن اسهر الليلة اذا كنتوا موجوودين ^_^

فاااااااااااااااصل ونواااااااااااااصل

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

بنوته انا بخير بس الحاله الصحيه ماتساعد هاليومين مول 

عروس تمام الحمدلله ان شاء الله بحاول اني ادش حبي ربي يحفظج واستانسي بوقتج

----------


## T H E E N D

"اللهم إني أسألك بأنك الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد يابديع السموات والأرض ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والإكرام أسألك ياجامع الناس ليوم لاريب فيه أن تجمعني برجل صالح تقي نقي سخي خفي وذرية صالحه ورزقا حسن"

ربي يرزقني ويرزق كل بنات المسلمين بالأزواج الصالحين ..

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اللهم امييييييييييين

----------


## لجين الكويت

صباح الليل

في حد هون ولالا؟

----------


## ودوووه

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على محمد وال محمد
آآآآسال الله بآآآسمه الاعظم وبآآآسمائه الحسنى وصفاااته العلى وأأسالك ياارب باني اشهد انك انت الله لا اله الا انت الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفو احد يالله ياارب ياحي ياقيوم يابديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياامن لا يعجزه شي في السماء ولا في الا رض ياامن اذا ارد شي يقوول له كن فيكوون يالله يا مالك خزاائن السموات والارض ياا مجيب دعوة المضطر اذا دعااك يااارب ان الغني ونحن الفقراء انت القوووي ونحن الضعفاااء نحن عبيدك الضعفاااء المساااكين لاحول ولاقوة لنا الابكـ مااالنا رب ندعوه سواك مالنا رب لايعجزه شي غيره يارب العالمين يااااارب هب لي زوج صالح ولد حلال يسعدني واسعده وهب لي اخوااتي وبنات قروب تجمع التفاءل عروسات المستقبل ودوووه..الرميثيه ..فديت النونو..روح راك..ليالي الامارات..ورد جوري..بطه كيوت...عويش الجابري..بنوته حلوه...حبيبة قلبي..المقنعه...نبضي استغفاري.. نسيم الليل37 .. لجين الكويت .. بنوته 18 .. عروس العيم.. sweety mood .. موقه وعزة نفس ... hiba_003 ..احلام علي.. كبريائي ذبحني ..علياء الشامسي ..بنوته--- .. الفارسـ& .. * نرجس* جميع بنات منتدى سيدات وجميع بنات المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغااربها بالازواج صالحين اولاد الحلال الي يسعدونهم ويعفونهم يااارب العااالمين وان تجعل جميع البنات من عرايس 2010 مـ ياااارب انت القاااادر وسوووواك عاااجز يااارب فرح قلوب جميع البنات يارب العالمين يااارب حقق امنيااااتي وامنياااتهم يااارب 
ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النار 
وصلي اللهم وسلم على محمد وال محمد 
اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## الر23ميثية

مسااااااااااااء الخيرات 

بنات عروسات 2010 

شحاااااااااااااااالكن شخباركن

----------


## hiba_003

الحمد لله رمرم شخبارج ؟؟؟

----------


## hiba_003

> اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على محمد وال محمد
> آآآآسال الله بآآآسمه الاعظم وبآآآسمائه الحسنى وصفاااته العلى وأأسالك ياارب باني اشهد انك انت الله لا اله الا انت الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفو احد يالله ياارب ياحي ياقيوم يابديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياامن لا يعجزه شي في السماء ولا في الا رض ياامن اذا ارد شي يقوول له كن فيكوون يالله يا مالك خزاائن السموات والارض ياا مجيب دعوة المضطر اذا دعااك يااارب ان الغني ونحن الفقراء انت القوووي ونحن الضعفاااء نحن عبيدك الضعفاااء المساااكين لاحول ولاقوة لنا الابكـ مااالنا رب ندعوه سواك مالنا رب لايعجزه شي غيره يارب العالمين يااااارب هب لي زوج صالح ولد حلال يسعدني واسعده وهب لي اخوااتي وبنات قروب تجمع التفاءل عروسات المستقبل ودوووه..الرميثيه ..فديت النونو..روح راك..ليالي الامارات..ورد جوري..بطه كيوت...عويش الجابري..بنوته حلوه...حبيبة قلبي..المقنعه...نبضي استغفاري.. نسيم الليل37 .. لجين الكويت .. بنوته 18 .. عروس العيم.. sweety mood .. موقه وعزة نفس ... hiba_003 ..احلام علي.. كبريائي ذبحني ..علياء الشامسي ..بنوته--- .. الفارسـ& .. * نرجس* جميع بنات منتدى سيدات وجميع بنات المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغااربها بالازواج صالحين اولاد الحلال الي يسعدونهم ويعفونهم يااارب العااالمين وان تجعل جميع البنات من عرايس 2010 مـ ياااارب انت القاااادر وسوووواك عاااجز يااارب فرح قلوب جميع البنات يارب العالمين يااارب حقق امنيااااتي وامنياااتهم يااارب 
> ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النار 
> وصلي اللهم وسلم على محمد وال محمد 
> اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


اللهم آميييييييييين

----------


## hiba_003

باقيلي 5 دقايق و يخلص الدوام يااااااااااااااه تعبانة..

----------


## الر23ميثية

هلا هبه 

انا بخير 

شحالج انتي

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

مسا الخير عروسات


اشحالكن اليوم؟؟؟ عساكن طيبات ..

----------


## الر23ميثية

مرحبا بنوتة 

شحاااالج

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> مرحبا بنوتة 
> 
> شحاااالج


مرحبتين

أنا الحمدلله بخير وسهاله

انتي اشحالج؟؟

----------


## الر23ميثية

انا تمام 

شو وين باجي البنات

----------


## نسيم الليل37

كح كحححححححح


درب درب

واآآآآآآي انتوو تولهت عليييييييكن

ياربييييييه هههه تدرون وي كنت
عقب ماقطع النت ع نبوض خخخخخخخ اليوم الي عقبه انقطع عندنا
ومحححدددد طاع يرده خخخ مب فايجين خخخخ

المهم ااناا رديييييييييت هاااع

وفدييت نبووض الي نشدت عني لا خليتهاا يااربي 

بششششششرن محد انخطب ؟؟

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلاااااااااااااااااا نسنس 

وي يحليلج قطع النت يعني وانا تحسبت انج انخطبتي وانشغلتي

شخبااااااااارج حبي

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> كح كحححححححح
> 
> 
> درب درب
> 
> واآآآآآآي انتوو تولهت عليييييييكن
> 
> ياربييييييه هههه تدرون وي كنت
> عقب ماقطع النت ع نبوض خخخخخخخ اليوم الي عقبه انقطع عندنا
> ...


نسوووووووووووووووم حياتي والله لج وحشة


زين انج رديتي ..انتي بشرينا إن شاء الله انخطبتي؟؟؟


والله صااار التجمع بارد هالوقت محد يدشه

وشخبارج وشو علومج؟؟؟

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

بناااااااااااااااااااااااات منوووووو ملتزمه بالجدول او بالاستغفااااااااااار

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> بناااااااااااااااااااااااات منوووووو ملتزمه بالجدول او بالاستغفااااااااااار


أنا الحمدلله استغفر طول الدرب وأنا سايرة الدوام وأنا راجعة

ومراات ايلس اقرا الأدعية وأسمع سورة البقرة 

وأحس وااايد مقصرة  :Frown:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> أنا الحمدلله استغفر طول الدرب وأنا سايرة الدوام وأنا راجعة
> 
> ومراات ايلس اقرا الأدعية وأسمع سورة البقرة 
> 
> وأحس وااايد مقصرة


انا الاستغفار الحمدلله مب مقصره فيه من فتره والبقره كل يومين تقريبا اسمع لو قدرت لكن صار عندي ورد يومي واسمع في الليل ساعه واكثر قران واصلي ركعتين قبل الفجر

بس احس شي ناقصني مب نفس الشعور قبل لما التزم الاذكار
واليوم حلمانه اني اعجن وحرمه طلبت مني بيتزا

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> انا الاستغفار الحمدلله مب مقصره فيه من فتره والبقره كل يومين تقريبا اسمع لو قدرت لكن صار عندي ورد يومي واسمع في الليل ساعه واكثر قران واصلي ركعتين قبل الفجر
> 
> بس احس شي ناقصني مب نفس الشعور قبل لما التزم الاذكار
> واليوم حلمانه اني اعجن وحرمه طلبت مني بيتزا


يالله إن شاء الله خير ونسمع خبر خطوبتج  :Smile:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

الله يسمع منج يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

حاليااا امر فظروف صعبه وهي اللي ملهبه علي القولون دعواتكم لي بالفرج القريب

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> الله يسمع منج يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> 
> حاليااا امر فظروف صعبه وهي اللي ملهبه علي القولون دعواتكم لي بالفرج القريب


يالله يشفيج يارب وديري بالج ع عمرج يالله تتيسر كل أمووورج وتنفرج همومج

----------


## *دلوعة_قلبي*

> الله يسمع منج يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> 
> حاليااا امر فظروف صعبه وهي اللي ملهبه علي القولون دعواتكم لي بالفرج القريب



الله يفرج همج .. 



 :Ast Green:   :Ast Green:   :Ast Green:   :Ast Green:

----------


## Rosewater

اللهم ارزق بنات تجمع التفاؤل الازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل
اللهم فرح قلبهم وآنس وحدتهم
اللهم آمييييين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اللهم امييييييييييين الله يسمع منكم يارب

هلا دلوعه حياج شحالج

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> اللهم ارزق بنات تجمع التفاؤل الازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل
> اللهم فرح قلبهم وآنس وحدتهم
> اللهم آمييييين


آمين يارب العالمين ^^


تسلمين والله

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

فديتهم القنوعه وورد جوري مسافرات ربي يردهم بالسلامه

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> فديتهم القنوعه وورد جوري مسافرات ربي يردهم بالسلامه


يالله يردهم بالسلامة إن شاء الله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ملل واااأاااايد

----------


## فديت النونو

*الــــــــــــــــــــســـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

 :Smile: 


شخباركن بنات ؟ عساكن بخير ؟ شو أخر الأخبار , شو يومكن ؟ و شو حياتكن ؟ 
و ين طلعتو ؟ وين رحتو ؟ ما في أخبار مني مناك ؟

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــع*

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــع*

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلا فدفد لج وحشه دبوه انا ماطلعت ولافي سالفه جديده

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــع*

----------


## فديت النونو

> هلا فدفد لج وحشه دبوه انا ماطلعت ولافي سالفه جديده


 


معناته كلنا في الهوا سوا  :Smile:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> *الــــــــــــــــــــســـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شخباركن بنات ؟ عساكن بخير ؟ شو أخر الأخبار , شو يومكن ؟ و شو حياتكن ؟ 
> و ين طلعتو ؟ وين رحتو ؟ ما في أخبار مني مناك ؟


وعليكم السلام والرحمة


نحن الحمدلله بخير وسهاله ...انتي اشحالج ماعندج أخبار  :Big Grin: ???

وين ماتنشافين  :Big Grin:

----------


## فديت النونو

لرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ
سبحان لله والحمدلله ولا اله الا لله والله اكبرـ

----------


## فديت النونو

> وعليكم السلام والرحمة
> 
> 
> نحن الحمدلله بخير وسهاله ...انتي اشحالج ماعندج أخبار ???
> 
> وين ماتنشافين


 





تمام الحمدالله , صراحة مرات أكون عن الاب , ومرات امل أقوم أكون من على الآب لأني أمل 
, البنات مختفيات و ينهن مساكين شكلهن صدق ملوا خخخخخخخخ , خلاص ملو من الريل 
خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> تمام الحمدالله , صراحة مرات أكون عن الاب , ومرات امل أقوم أكون من على الآب لأني أمل 
> , البنات مختفيات و ينهن مساكين شكلهن صدق ملوا خخخخخخخخ , خلاص ملو من الريل 
> خخخخخخخخخ


هيييه موول ما أشوف حد إلا أنا بروحي أحوس فهالتجمع هع هع

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ع*

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## فديت النونو

لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عروس العيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شخبااااااااركم بنات

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ*

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شخبااااااااركم بنات


وعليكم السلام والرحمة

الحمدلله بخير وسهاله

انتي اشحالج؟

----------


## فديت النونو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شخبااااااااركم بنات


 




مرحبا الساع هلاو غلا نحن بخير الله يسلمج من كل شر , و انتي شخبارج ؟ أو شو علومج 
ما في أخبار مني مناك؟

----------


## عروس العيم

اهلين بنوتة اهلين فدفد 
انا بخير الحمدلله مشتاقتلكم واستقت للتجمع 
لا والله مافي اخبار ولا شي ف بيت اهلي بعدني 
واليوم تعبااااااااانة حدي شرفت الحلوة الظهر وخربت علي صيامي ><

----------


## Rosewater

يااارب تبشرونا كلكم قريب انكم انخطبتوووووووووو
آمييييييييييييييييين

----------


## عروس العيم

> يااارب تبشرونا كلكم قريب انكم انخطبتوووووووووو
> آمييييييييييييييييين


امييييييين ان شاء الله كل بنات التجمع ينخطبون وانا معاهم

----------


## Rosewater

> امييييييين ان شاء الله كل بنات التجمع ينخطبون وانا معاهم


 آمييييييييييين 
اسمك عرووس وان شااء الله تكونيين عرووس قريب

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## فديت النونو

> يااارب تبشرونا كلكم قريب انكم انخطبتوووووووووو
> آمييييييييييييييييين


 

*الله يسمع منج يارب كل بنات التجمع آمين*

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلا عروس شحاااااااااااااااالج

----------


## فديت النونو

لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## عروس العيم

> هلا عروس شحاااااااااااااااالج


اهليييييييين نبوض انا تعبانة من الحلوة اليوم شرفت ومتعبتني 
انتي شخبارج ان شاء صحتج احسن اليوم ؟

----------


## عروس العيم

بناااااااااااااات صار لي الحين اسبوع ماعرف ارقد مثل الناس الصبح اسير الدوام وانا مسطوووولة وفيني رقاد وتعبانة ف الليل احط راسي ع المخدة وتعبانة وابي ارقد لكن للاسف  :Frown:  مغمضة عيوني وعقلي شغااااااااااال مب عارفة شو اسوي ايلس استغفر واسبح بس بعد ماينفع 
 :Frown:  اهي اهي اهي

----------


## Rosewater

> بناااااااااااااات صار لي الحين اسبوع ماعرف ارقد مثل الناس الصبح اسير الدوام وانا مسطوووولة وفيني رقاد وتعبانة ف الليل احط راسي ع المخدة وتعبانة وابي ارقد لكن للاسف  مغمضة عيوني وعقلي شغااااااااااال مب عارفة شو اسوي ايلس استغفر واسبح بس بعد ماينفع 
>  اهي اهي اهي


 شربي حليب دافئ قبل الرقاد وايد يهدي الاعصاب ويساعد على النوم
ولا تفكرين في شئ 
توكلي على رب العالمين
وعيشي حياتك الحلوه في طاعةالرحمن
وبتشوفين... بيدق بابك المعرس في وقت انتي ما تفكرين في العرس
ربي يرزقك ويسعدك

----------


## فديت النونو

لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## عروس العيم

> شربي حليب دافئ قبل الرقاد وايد يهدي الاعصاب ويساعد على النوم
> ولا تفكرين في شئ 
> توكلي على رب العالمين
> وعيشي حياتك الحلوه في طاعةالرحمن
> وبتشوفين... بيدق بابك المعرس في وقت انتي ما تفكرين في العرس
> ربي يرزقك ويسعدك


ماحب الحليب للاسف 
المشكلة ان طول ما انا يالسة مع اهلي فيني رقاد ووقت اللي بسير ارقد اسمي بالرحمن واقرا دعاء النوم واتم استغفر وعقب لما اتعب اغمض عيوني لكن تفكييير ويوم ابطل عيوني ابي اتذكر بشو كنت افكر انسى استغفرالله ياربي 
الله كريم ان شاء الله يزرقني انا وبنات التجمع وبنات المسلمين اجمعين بالازواج الصالحين

----------


## فديت النونو

> شربي حليب دافئ قبل الرقاد وايد يهدي الاعصاب ويساعد على النوم
> ولا تفكرين في شئ 
> توكلي على رب العالمين
> وعيشي حياتك الحلوه في طاعةالرحمن
> وبتشوفين... بيدق بابك المعرس في وقت انتي ما تفكرين في العرس
> ربي يرزقك ويسعدك


 


ليش معظم البنات يقولون هالجملة مش أول مرة أسمعها ؟؟؟؟؟

أنا أعرف بنات كانو يحننننننننننننون عالى الريل , وسبحان الله تزوجوا نصيب

بس حتى كم وحدة من صديقاتي يقولون ما كنا نفكر بزواج بل مررررررررررررره و سبحان 

يانا وهو مكان في بالنا أصلا ما أدري هل هي قاعدة , يعني الوحده المفروض ما تفكر بزواج ؟

عشان أييها خخخخخخخخخخخ الله العالم :Smile:

----------


## فديت النونو

لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## عروس العيم

> ليش معظم البنات يقولون هالجملة مش أول مرة أسمعها ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> أنا أعرف بنات كانو يحننننننننننننون عالى الريل , وسبحان الله تزوجوا نصيب
> 
> بس حتى كم وحدة من صديقاتي يقولون ما كنا نفكر بزواج بل مررررررررررررره و سبحان 
> 
> يانا وهو مكان في بالنا أصلا ما أدري هل هي قاعدة , يعني الوحده المفروض ما تفكر بزواج ؟
> 
> عشان أييها خخخخخخخخخخخ الله العالم


اول لما ما كنت حاطة موضوع الزواج ف بالي كانوا ايوني خطاطيب يوني من الامارات ومن عندنا وسبحان الله ما كان يستوي نصيب 
والحين يوم اللي انا سرت افكر بالموضوع سبحان الله محد ايي 
الظاهر يبيلي اطنش السالفة عشان الريل ايي خخخخخ

----------


## فديت النونو

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## Rosewater

> ليش معظم البنات يقولون هالجملة مش أول مرة أسمعها ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> أنا أعرف بنات كانو يحننننننننننننون عالى الريل , وسبحان الله تزوجوا نصيب 
> بس حتى كم وحدة من صديقاتي يقولون ما كنا نفكر بزواج بل مررررررررررررره و سبحان  
> يانا وهو مكان في بالنا أصلا ما أدري هل هي قاعدة , يعني الوحده المفروض ما تفكر بزواج ؟ 
> 
> عشان أييها خخخخخخخخخخخ الله العالم


 انا اول ما تخرجت كنت افكر في العرس واقول في خاطري اتمنى اعرس قبل لاقدم للوظيفه لاني كنت مب متحمسه للشغل
تميت سنتين بعد التخرج عقب عرست 
ويوم امي يت تشاورني كنت نهائيا مب حاطه العرس في بالي وسبحان الله استوا

----------


## عروس العيم

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عروس العيم

> انا اول ما تخرجت كنت افكر في العرس واقول في خاطري اتمنى اعرس قبل لاقدم للوظيفه لاني كنت مب متحمسه للشغل
> تميت سنتين بعد التخرج عقب عرست 
> ويوم امي يت تشاورني كنت نهائيا مب حاطه العرس في بالي وسبحان الله استوا




والله شكله يبيله ننسى هالريال اللي مضيع درب البيت 
يمكن ساعتها بيندل وبيي بسرعة ^_^

الا بسألكم نبوووووض وينهااااا اختفت

----------


## عروس العيم

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد 
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد 
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد 
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد 
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد 
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد 
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## فديت النونو

> انا اول ما تخرجت كنت افكر في العرس واقول في خاطري اتمنى اعرس قبل لاقدم للوظيفه لاني كنت مب متحمسه للشغل
> تميت سنتين بعد التخرج عقب عرست 
> ويوم امي يت تشاورني كنت نهائيا مب حاطه العرس في بالي وسبحان الله استوا


 

*يعني السالفة صدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟ حتى شي ثنتين من ربعي قالولي نفس الكلام ما كنا نفكر بالزواج* *ولا على بالنا , بس سبحان ها نصيب , لأني أذكر لما كنت أدرس سكرتاترية* *في المعهد كانت ويانا وحده تحن تريد تعرررررررررررررررررس , وتقول للمتزوجات يا حظكم عندكم أزواج و ياحظكم ............. و يا حظكم .............. وتحححححححححححححححن ,,,* *لين ما عرست خخخخخخخخخ,,,,, عسى الله يسعدها هي وزوجها و يحفظهم* 

*والله يسعدج أنتي و زوجج ويخليكم لبعض*

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــ*

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعـــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## عروس العيم

يالله ويييييييييييينهم البنات 
التجمع صار مهجووووور

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ*

----------


## عروس العيم

فد فد شو تسوين ؟

----------


## عروس العيم

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## just silent

أناإاإ بعد ماكنت محطيه الفكره برأسي أبد 

بس الحمدالله وأيد خطبوني 

وخلوني أفكر فالزوااإاإج 

بس عني مابي أعرس أحيين 

خل عقب كم سنه ولا لين ماتخرج 

يالله ربي يكتب لنا الخير

----------


## عروس العيم

> أناإاإ بعد ماكنت محطيه الفكره برأسي أبد 
> 
> بس الحمدالله وأيد خطبوني 
> 
> وخلوني أفكر فالزوااإاإج 
> 
> بس عني مابي أعرس أحيين 
> 
> خل عقب كم سنه ولا لين ماتخرج 
> ...


الله يوفقج ان شاء الله 
ويرزقج ويرزق الجميع بالازواج الصالحين ^_^

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعـ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## فديت النونو

> فد فد شو تسوين ؟


 




هلا وغلا

----------


## عروس العيم

انا تعبت وشكلي بسير ارقد تعبااااااانة حدي والالم فظيع 
تصبحون ع خير واحلام سعيدة وكوابيس بعيدة

----------


## فديت النونو

> انا تعبت وشكلي بسير ارقد تعبااااااانة حدي والالم فظيع 
> تصبحون ع خير واحلام سعيدة وكوابيس بعيدة


 


*تصبحين على خير و أحلام سعيدة ونوم العوافي*

----------


## s_lifebox

مبرووووك للعروسات والله يتمم الفرح على الخير ويوفقنا في حياتنا ويجعلها حياة ايمانية وبعيدة عن المشاكل

----------


## فديت النونو

لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله (السلام سنه ورده واجب)


هلا بكم خواتي

ببدأ بقصتي على طول


انا كنت ببيت اهلي مشاكل وحوسه ودوسه وامي كانت قاسيه مره

وانا تعبت جابو لي الاكتئاب والقولون 

خاصه وان بنات جماعتنا الي اصغر مني تزوجو وطفشت من حريم اخواني


فصرت اوقت جوالي قبل الفجر بنص ساعه 

واصلي ركعتين 

وادعي وادعي وادعي وادعي بقلب وبكاء وخشوع ان الله يرزقني زوج صالح


واتصدق كثيييييييييير مو لازم بفلوس افطري صائم 

سوي عشاء ليتاما عيال جارتنا يتاما وكلهم اولاد اقولهم لاتصلحون عشاء واسوي لهم كبسه لي اجر

وكنت اصووووم كثير واستغفر كثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


والله يابنات اربع شهور

جاني اجمل شباب جماعتنا انصدمت لما خطبني 

مع ان علاقتي بخواته صفر وامه مالي علاقه فيها

والله اعرف 5 بنات يحبون هالرجال قبل زواجي وكانو يبون نظره منه


واستخرت وافقت والحمد لله تم الزواج وانا بسعاده ماشاء الله


يابنات صلو اخر الليل وادعو الله 


توبو عن كل ذنوبكم وادعو ربي بقلب صادق


والله يرزقكم جميعا


ولا تيئسون لاتيئسون من رحمة ربي



ودعواتكم لي بالحمل بليز ادعو لي بالتؤام عشاني طولت ماحملت




حبيت اعطيكم تجربتي وافيدكم




دعواتكم
منقووووووووول*

----------


## ودوووه

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


يزاج الله خير نبوووووووض على القصه

فعلا لازم ما نيأس من رحمة ربنا 

وصدقوني كل تأخيره فيها خيره وان شاء الله ربنا يرزقنا بازواج صالحين عاجلا غير اجل

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

بنااااااااااااااااااااات نحن في ليله الجمعه اكثرووووووووووو الصلاه ع النبي ربي يبارك لنا في ايامناااا

وعقبال الجمعه الياااي نحتفل بخطووووووووبتنا كلناااااااااااااااا يااااااااااااااااااا ارحم الراحميييييييييييييييين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
> 
> 
> يزاج الله خير نبوووووووض على القصه
> 
> فعلا لازم ما نيأس من رحمة ربنا 
> 
> وصدقوني كل تأخيره فيها خيره وان شاء الله ربنا يرزقنا بازواج صالحين عاجلا غير اجل


صحيح كلامج الغلا

والحمدلله ماصرت من قبل وصرت مؤمنه بالدعاء اكثر واكثر ومثل هالقصص تعطينا دافع نستمر ربي اجعل دعاءنا مستجاب وارزقنا الخييير واصرف عنا الشر

----------


## ورد جـوري

صباح الورد  :Smile:  
حد موجود ^___^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

صباح الفل والياسمين

الحمدلله ع السلامة ورد جوري

وعمرة مقبولة ^^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## hiba_003

> بنااااااااااااااااااااات نحن في ليله الجمعه اكثرووووووووووو الصلاه ع النبي ربي يبارك لنا في ايامناااا
> 
> وعقبال الجمعه الياااي نحتفل بخطووووووووبتنا كلناااااااااااااااا يااااااااااااااااااا ارحم الراحميييييييييييييييين


اللهم آمييين

----------


## عروس العيم

السلام عليكم 
شخباركم بنات 
في حد موجود ولا لا

----------


## نسيم الليل37

مرحب مرحب عرووس

اشحاااااالج غلااايه خخخ

----------


## نسيم الليل37

بخخخخخخخخخ

نسووووم هوووووووون


نبوووووووض حبيبة قلبي ولهت عليج

----------


## نسيم الليل37

ايوووووو ياربييييييه

خخخخخخخخ اخويه يباني اسبح موتره ويااه خخخخ


بييكم عقب لوووووول

----------


## عروس العيم

اخذي راحتج فديتج ^_^

----------


## نسيم الليل37

باااااااك

هااع شرايكم طشيت الموتر بشويه ماي وحصلت 200 هاااااع

ههههه

منوووه موجوود

----------


## عروس العيم

> باااااااك
> 
> هااع شرايكم طشيت الموتر بشويه ماي وحصلت 200 هاااااع
> 
> ههههه
> 
> منوووه موجوود



انا هنييييي

----------


## عروس العيم

نسوووووووم بعدج هني

----------


## عروس العيم

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفرلله الذي الااله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## عروس العيم

بنوتة شحالج ان شاء الله بخير

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> بنوتة شحالج ان شاء الله بخير


الحمدلله بخير وسهاله

اشحالج انتي؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه

----------


## عروس العيم

> الحمدلله بخير وسهاله
> 
> اشحالج انتي؟


دوووم مب يوم 
انا الحمدلله بخير يالسة احوس ف المنتدى بين الاقسام اقرا مواضيع 
وانتي شو تسوين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> دوووم مب يوم 
> انا الحمدلله بخير يالسة احوس ف المنتدى بين الاقسام اقرا مواضيع 
> وانتي شو تسوين


يدوم نبضج وعزج يارب

أنا محطية ماسك ع ويهي ويالسة استغفر  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه

----------


## عروس العيم

> يدوم نبضج وعزج يارب
> 
> أنا محطية ماسك ع ويهي ويالسة استغفر


اها زين والله 
انا قلت بحط خلطة زيوت ف شعري بس دام ان الحلوة مشرفة وانا تعبانة قلت بخليها باجر احسن اكون صحصحت شوي

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> اها زين والله 
> انا قلت بحط خلطة زيوت ف شعري بس دام ان الحلوة مشرفة وانا تعبانة قلت بخليها باجر احسن اكون صحصحت شوي


لا تحطين ولا تغسلين شعرج إلا لما تخلص الحلوة منج

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه
استغفر لله واتوب اليه

----------


## عروس العيم

> لا تحطين ولا تغسلين شعرج إلا لما تخلص الحلوة منج


يالله اتم الاسبوع كله ما اغسل شعري 
بتلوع جبدي 
الا صج ابي اسألج يدوتي تقول لاتغسلين شعرج ولا تسبحين اول جم يوم 
بس ماعرف شو السبب 
تعرفين شو السبب ؟؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> يالله اتم الاسبوع كله ما اغسل شعري 
> بتلوع جبدي 
> الا صج ابي اسألج يدوتي تقول لاتغسلين شعرج ولا تسبحين اول جم يوم 
> بس ماعرف شو السبب 
> تعرفين شو السبب ؟؟


هيييه أنا بعد أسمع أنه مب زين بس ماعرف لييش بس أتوقع أنه الشعر يتم يحت ويتساقط

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم اجعل صلواتك ورحمتك وبركاتك على سيد المرسلين، وإمام المتقين، وخاتم النبيين، محمد عبدك ورسولك إمام الخير، وقائد الخير، ورسول الرحمة، اللهم أبعثه مقاماً محموداً يغبطه به الأولون والآخرون، اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد، اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم أصبحت عبدك على عهدك ووعدك ، خلقتني ولم أك شيئاً ، أستغفرك لذنبي ، فإني قد أرهقتني ذنوبي وأحاطت بي إلا أن تغفرها ، فأغفر لي يا رحمن 

لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم ، سبحان الله رب العرش العظيم ، الحمد لله رب العالمين ، أسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك والغنيمة من كل بر ، والسلامة من كل إثم ، لا تدع لي ذنباً إلا غفرته ، ولا عهماً إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة هي لك رضاً إلا قضيتها يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## عروس العيم

الظاهر جي

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم صل على محمد وأنزله المقعد المقرب عندك يوم القيامة
اللهم إني أسألك باسمك ، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم ، الذي ملأت عظمته السموات والأرض ، الذي عنت له الوجوه ، وخشعت له الأصوات ، ووجلت القلوب من خشيته : أن تصلي على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأن تعطيني حاجتي وهي أن ترزقني أنا وبنات هذا التجمع بالأزواج الصالحين عاجلاً غير آجل

اللهم اجعل صلواتك وبركاتك ورحمتك على سيد المرسلين، وإمام المتقين، وخاتم النبيين عبدك ورسولك إمام الخير، وقائد الخير، اللهم ابعثه يوم القيامة مقاماً محموداً يغبطه الأولون والآخرون، وصل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم .

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم إني أسألك شهادة في سبيلك وميتة في بلد رسولك

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفر الله

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما* 
*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما*

----------


## عروس العيم

نبووووووووووض شخبارج

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفر الله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفر الله

----------


## نسيم الليل37

استغفر الله العلي العظيم واتوب إليه ..


حد موجود ؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> استغفر الله العلي العظيم واتوب إليه ..
> 
> 
> حد موجود ؟


هيه أنا موجودة

----------


## نسيم الليل37

هلا هلا بنووته


شخبااااااارج حبيبي وشمسووووووويه

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> هلا هلا بنووته
> 
> 
> شخبااااااارج حبيبي وشمسووووووويه


أهلين وسهلين نسووم


أنا الحمدلله بخير وسهاله

انتي اشحالج وعلومج؟

----------


## *دلوعة_قلبي*

للرفع

----------


## نسيم الليل37

مادري بلاني

كل مادش التجمع حد يزقرني من هلي خخ شغله

الا بسأألكم

وينهن نببوض و رمرم

مالهن حس ؟

----------


## Rosewater

اللهم ارزق بنات تجمع التفاؤل الازوااج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل
اللهم فرح قلبهم .. وآنس وحدتهم
اللهم آمييييييييييين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> اللهم ارزق بنات تجمع التفاؤل الازوااج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل
> اللهم فرح قلبهم .. وآنس وحدتهم
> اللهم آمييييييييييين


آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## hiba_003

> اللهم ارزق بنات تجمع التفاؤل الازوااج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل
> اللهم فرح قلبهم .. وآنس وحدتهم
> اللهم آمييييييييييين


اللهم آمييين..

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفر الله

----------


## ورد جـوري

صباح الورد خواتي  :Smile:

----------


## عروس العيم

صباح الخير يا حلوين

----------


## عروس العيم

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> صباح الورد خواتي


صباح الفل والياسمين


اشحالج؟؟؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> صباح الخير يا حلوين


صباح النور والسرور

اشحالج عروس؟؟؟

----------


## عروس العيم

انا بخير بنوتة انتي شحالج

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> انا بخير بنوتة انتي شحالج


الحمدلله بخير وسهاله


^^

----------


## سمرمري

مشكور عزيزتي على موضوع و في ميزان حسناتج والله يرزقج بلي في خاطرج
قررت وباذن الله اتبع الجدول والله يسهل علينا وعليكم

----------


## hiba_003

أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو و اتوب إليه
سبحان الله و بحمده
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا إله إلا الله و الله أكبر و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
اللهم صلي على محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم
اللهم ارزقني و ارزق بنات هذا التجمع بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير أجل . إنك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## دانوووه

رررررررررررررررررروعة تسلميييييييييين ان شالله بسوية بس داعواتكم حقنا

----------


## عروس العيم

ياااااااااا عرايس المستقبل 
وينكم ليش البرود التجمع صاااار مهجور

----------


## عروس العيم

اللهم ارزقني وارزق بنات التجمع وبنات المنتدى بالازواج الصالحين 
اللهم امييييييييييييين

----------


## hiba_003

> اللهم ارزقني وارزق بنات التجمع وبنات المنتدى بالازواج الصالحين 
> اللهم امييييييييييييين


اللهم آميين

----------


## فديت النونو

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


مساء الخير , شخباركن يا خواتي ؟؟


انا متأكده أنه محد بيرد علي لأنه التجمع أستوى مهجووووووووووووووووور 

أمي أخاف أقعد بروحي , خلاص عيل بشررررررررررررررررررررد 



خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ وينكن يا بنيات  :Smile:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

فدفد انا اهني

امطاااااااااااااااااار عندنا

اكثرووووووو من الدعاااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## فديت النونو

*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## فديت النونو

> فدفد انا اهني
> 
> امطاااااااااااااااااار عندنا
> 
> اكثرووووووو من الدعاااااااااااااااااااء


 




هلاو غلا طمنتيني نبوووووووووض أشوا أنج موجوده خلاص ما بشرد خخخخخخخ و إن شاءالله بندعي وما بننساكم فالدعاء  :Smile:

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ*

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## موقه وعزة نفس

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> 
> مساء الخير , شخباركن يا خواتي ؟؟
> 
> 
> انا متأكده أنه محد بيرد علي لأنه التجمع أستوى مهجووووووووووووووووور 
> 
> أمي أخاف أقعد بروحي , خلاص عيل بشررررررررررررررررررررد 
> ...


هلا فدفد شلونج حبوبه شلونكم باجي البنات اعذروني الفترة الي فاتت كان عندي وايد ضغط بالدراسه سبب لي ضغط نفسي وحكه في مخي يعني من كثر التفكير فماحبيت ادخل ونفسيتي مو حلوه
الحين الحمدلله خف الشغل شوي قلت خل اسلم عليكم واتطمن على الآلئ ها لي الحين متلاحمين محد فرط؟؟
ان شالله نفرط كلنا وحده ورا الثانيه عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## Rosewater

ربي يرزقكم الازوااج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل
اللهم آمييييييين

----------


## عقربه سامه

مرحبا

لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*
*لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## فديت النونو

> هلا فدفد شلونج حبوبه شلونكم باجي البنات اعذروني الفترة الي فاتت كان عندي وايد ضغط بالدراسه سبب لي ضغط نفسي وحكه في مخي يعني من كثر التفكير فماحبيت ادخل ونفسيتي مو حلوه
> الحين الحمدلله خف الشغل شوي قلت خل اسلم عليكم واتطمن على الآلئ ها لي الحين متلاحمين محد فرط؟؟
> ان شالله نفرط كلنا وحده ورا الثانيه عاجلا غير آجل


 




*هلا وغلا شلونج يا موقه الله يوفقج حبيبتي وييسرأمورج ويسهل عليج والله يرزقنا بالأزواج* *الصالحين*

----------


## فديت النونو

> ربي يرزقكم الازوااج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل
> اللهم آمييييييين


 


*أمين يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام*

----------


## عقربه سامه

استغفرلله
استغفرلله

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## فديت النونو

*لرفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## فديت النونو

*أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*
*أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*
*أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*

----------


## فديت النونو

> *أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*
> *أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*
> 
> *أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*

----------


## "روح راك"

مرحبا بنات

حد هنيه؟

----------


## "روح راك"

آآآآسال الله بآآآسمه الاعظم وبآآآسمائه الحسنى وصفاااته العلى وأأسالك ياارب باني اشهد انك انت الله لا اله الا انت الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفو احد يالله ياارب ياحي ياقيوم يابديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياامن لا يعجزه شي في السماء ولا في الا رض ياامن اذا ارد شي يقوول له كن فيكوون يالله يا مالك خزاائن السموات والارض ياا مجيب دعوة المضطر اذا دعااك يااارب ان الغني ونحن الفقراء انت القوووي ونحن الضعفاااء نحن عبيدك الضعفاااء المساااكين لاحول ولاقوة لنا الابكـ مااالنا رب ندعوه سواك مالنا رب لايعجزه شي غيره يارب العالمين يااااارب هب لي زوج صالح ولد حلال يسعدني واسعده وهب لي اخوااتي وبنات قروب تجمع التفاءل عروسات المستقبل ودوووه..الرميثيه ..فديت النونو..روح راك..ليالي الامارات..ورد جوري..بطه كيوت...عويش الجابري..بنوته حلوه...حبيبة قلبي..المقنعه...نبضي استغفاري.. نسيم الليل37 .. لجين الكويت .. بنوته 18 .. عروس العيم.. sweety mood .. موقه وعزة نفس ... hiba_003 ..احلام علي.. كبريائي ذبحني ..علياء الشامسي ..بنوته--- .. الفارسـ& .. * نرجس* جميع بنات منتدى سيدات وجميع بنات المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغااربها بالازواج صالحين اولاد الحلال الي يسعدونهم ويعفونهم يااارب العااالمين وان تجعل جميع البنات من عرايس 2010 مـ ياااارب انت القاااادر وسوووواك عاااجز يااارب فرح قلوب جميع البنات يارب العالمين يااارب حقق امنيااااتي وامنياااتهم يااارب 
ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النار 
وصلي اللهم وسلم على محمد وال محمد 
اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## لجين الكويت

صباحووووو

محد فقدني

وناسه اليوم وباجر عطله

نوو دوام

^^

----------


## hiba_003

> ودوووه..الرميثيه ..فديت النونو..روح راك..ليالي الامارات..ورد جوري..بطه كيوت...عويش الجابري..بنوته حلوه...حبيبة قلبي..المقنعه...نبضي استغفاري.. نسيم الليل37 .. لجين الكويت .. بنوته 18 .. عروس العيم.. sweety mood .. موقه وعزة نفس ... hiba_003 ..احلام علي.. كبريائي ذبحني ..علياء الشامسي ..بنوته--- .. الفارسـ& .. * نرجس*[/COLOR] جميع بنات منتدى سيدات وجميع بنات المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغااربها بالازواج صالحين اولاد الحلال الي يسعدونهم ويعفونهم يااارب العااالمين وان تجعل جميع البنات من عرايس 2010 مـ ياااارب انت القاااادر وسوووواك عاااجز يااارب فرح قلوب جميع البنات يارب العالمين يااارب حقق امنيااااتي وامنياااتهم يااارب 
> ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النار 
> وصلي اللهم وسلم على محمد وال محمد 
> اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
> اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


اللهم آميين

----------


## hiba_003

يا بختك يا لجين ...

----------


## عروس العيم

السلام عليكم يا حلوين 
طبعا اكيد هالحزة مافي حد ف التجمع بس قلت اسلم عليكم واقولكم 
وحشتوووووووووووني

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلا عرووووووووووووووس شحالج الغلا

----------


## عروس العيم

> هلا عرووووووووووووووس شحالج الغلا


اهلين نبوض شخبارج الغالية وينج مختفية

----------


## عروس العيم

يا بناااااااااات وينكم شو صار لكم هجرتوا التجمع مووول محد يبين فيكم
اشتقت لكم  :Frown:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

> اهلين نبوض شخبارج الغالية وينج مختفية


انا موجوده بس التجمع صار مهجووووووووووووووور محد فيه شكلهم يا مشغولات او ملوووووو

خاطري نرد مثل اول نسولف ونضحك ويييييييييييييييييينكم

----------


## hiba_003

وييييييييييييييييييييينكم بنات ؟ اشتقتلكم وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد.

إن شاء الله بس تكونو انخطبتو ..عذر تاني ما أقبله

----------


## عروس العيم

انا كاني نبوض فديتج 
هبة حبي شخبارج
والله انا بعد اشتقت لكم وخاطري اشوف التجمع مثل اول شو صار لكم 
خلوني نرد مثل اول ونشجع باجي البنات

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ان شاء الله يكونو انخطبو بس تعرفون دوامات وكليات واظن يكونون تعبانات مايدشون خخخخخخخخخ

هبه الغلا شخبارج وشو شديدج؟

----------


## عروس العيم

الله يكون ف عونهم وعونا وان شاء الله ياربي نسمع اخبار حلوة منهم 
خلونا نرمس مثل اول ونفتح مواضيع نتناقش 
شو سويتوا ف الويك اند وين سرتوا شو استوا معاكم شو الشغلات اليديدة اللي جربتوها يعني اي شي عشان هالتجمع يحيا مثل اول

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

انا اليوم حلمت حلم غريب اللهم اجعله خير 

الحمدلله اليوم صايمه 2 يوم من ايام البيض

انتو شخبار الدعاء امس دعيتو في المطر؟ استغفرتو وايد؟

----------


## عروس العيم

> انا اليوم حلمت حلم غريب اللهم اجعله خير 
> 
> الحمدلله اليوم صايمه 2 يوم من ايام البيض
> 
> انتو شخبار الدعاء امس دعيتو في المطر؟ استغفرتو وايد؟


الله يتقبل منج صيامج وقيامج ودعائج وصلاتج انا والله للاسف ما صمت عشان الحلوة مخربة علي 
بس صار لي هالايام احس عمري مب مثل اول مادري استغفرالله احس مثل اللي رح ابدا ايأس
بديت ف قانون الجذب ومادري الله كريم 
وبالنسبة للمطر عندنا ف الكويت ما نزل مطر بس شوي غبار وشوي الجو بارد يعني كل شوي متقلب

----------


## الر23ميثية

> مادري بلاني
> 
> كل مادش التجمع حد يزقرني من هلي خخ شغله
> 
> الا بسأألكم
> 
> وينهن نببوض و رمرم
> 
> مالهن حس ؟



حيا الله المختفيه 

شحااااااااااالج

شحححححححححالكن بنات 

انا ما ادري شو صابني .. خمووول من الدورة .. ولا مليت ولا تعبت من سالفة التجهيزات عسب عرس اخواني 

الله يسهل يارب

----------


## عروس العيم

> حيا الله المختفيه 
> 
> شحااااااااااالج
> 
> شحححححححححالكن بنات 
> 
> انا ما ادري شو صابني .. خمووول من الدورة .. ولا مليت ولا تعبت من سالفة التجهيزات عسب عرس اخواني 
> 
> الله يسهل يارب


اهلييييييين رمرم شخبارج والله لج وحشه انتي وباجي البنات 
الله يكون ف عونج ^_^

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ترى اليأس من الشيطان لان الفرج يكووووووون جرررررررررررريب بس الشيطان يبا يكسلج عن الطاعه ومايتحقق اللي تبينه اضغطي ع عمرج بالاستغفار والدعاء حاولي لاتتكاسلوووووووووون بنات بليز نبا نفرح فيكم

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

رمرررررررررم حبي لج وحشه شحالج غلاااااااااااي

----------


## عروس العيم

> ترى اليأس من الشيطان لان الفرج يكووووووون جرررررررررررريب بس الشيطان يبا يكسلج عن الطاعه ومايتحقق اللي تبينه اضغطي ع عمرج بالاستغفار والدعاء حاولي لاتتكاسلوووووووووون بنات بليز نبا نفرح فيكم


ان شاء الله ع قد ما قدر بتم استغفر واقول الاذكار وادعي ربي والله كريم 
انتي شخبارج وشو يديدج شو تسوين

----------


## hiba_003

إجتمعتوا أخيرا إن شاء الله دايما مجتمعين على خير...
أمس نزل مطر وااايد . استغليت الفرصة و دعيت لي و لكل بنات التجمع و إن شاء الله يتقبل...

----------


## الر23ميثية

> رمرررررررررم حبي لج وحشه شحالج غلاااااااااااي


هلا حبي انا بخير 

حتى انتي وباجي البنات وحشتوني 

يلست افكر هالايام شو اخباركن وشو تسوون \

يوم دشيت لقيت التجمع بارد

----------


## الر23ميثية

> اهلييييييين رمرم شخبارج والله لج وحشه انتي وباجي البنات 
> الله يكون ف عونج ^_^


هلا والله عرووووس 

حتى انتي وحشتيني 

انا بخير 

انتي شحالج ؟؟؟

----------


## عروس العيم

> إجتمعتوا أخيرا إن شاء الله دايما مجتمعين على خير...
> أمس نزل مطر وااايد . استغليت الفرصة و دعيت لي و لكل بنات التجمع و إن شاء الله يتقبل...


بعد عمري والله يتقبل دعائج ان شااااء الله 
وانا ع قد ماقدر يوم ادعي ادعي للكل الله يتقبل دعائنا

----------


## hiba_003

> بعد عمري والله يتقبل دعائج ان شااااء الله 
> وانا ع قد ماقدر يوم ادعي ادعي للكل الله يتقبل دعائنا


إنتو مثل خواتي و أعز كمان . و الله إني أحبكم في الله

----------


## الر23ميثية

الله يتقبل منكم ومنا ان شاء الله ونعرس جريييييييييييب

----------


## عروس العيم

> هلا والله عرووووس 
> 
> حتى انتي وحشتيني 
> 
> انا بخير 
> 
> انتي شحالج ؟؟؟


بعد عمري انا بخير الحمدلله 
بس البنات لهم وحشه والتجمع صار شبه مهجور 
فاقدين سوالفهم وضحكهم ياريت نرد مثل اول

----------


## hiba_003

> الله يتقبل منكم ومنا ان شاء الله ونعرس جريييييييييييب


اللهم آميييين.

شو أخبارك رمرم . مبروك عرس خوانك و عقبال ما تقولينا بتحضري لعرسك. إن شاء الله

----------


## عروس العيم

> إنتو مثل خواتي و أعز كمان . و الله إني أحبكم في الله


حبيبتي واحنا بعد نحبج وكلنا هني خوات 
الله لايفرق بينا ان شاء الله 
وان شاء الله نفرح فيكم جميع

----------


## hiba_003

> حبيبتي واحنا بعد نحبج وكلنا هني خوات 
> الله لايفرق بينا ان شاء الله 
> وان شاء الله نفرح فيكم جميع


آمييييين

----------


## الر23ميثية

> اللهم آميييين.
> 
> شو أخبارك رمرم . مبروك عرس خوانك و عقبال ما تقولينا بتحضري لعرسك. إن شاء الله


تمام هبه 

شخبااااارج انتي الغلا

الله يبارك فيج ياربي 

ان شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله 

الله يسمع منج

----------


## hiba_003

أنا الحمد لله بخير...

----------


## hiba_003

أه نبووض كيفك ؟ شو أخبارك إن شاء الله تكوني بخير .

----------


## عروس العيم

هبه شخبارج وشو تسوين

----------


## hiba_003

الحمد لله بخير و لا شي قاعدة أطالع التلفزيون

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

الحمدلله انا بخير

----------


## عروس العيم

الظاهر نبوض ورمرم مب موجودين ف التجمع 
حاسة بملل شكلي بروح اخذ السبحة واقعد استغفر 
خلاص انا بظهر الحين وبشوف يمكن ادخل المنتدى عقب 
فاااااااااااااااصل ونواااااصل ^_^
سي يو

----------


## الر23ميثية

خاااااااااطري اسبح عسب اتنشط

انا هني 

الا شفتكن سكتن

----------


## الر23ميثية

مللللللللللللللللللللللللل

فظيييييييييييييييييع

----------


## hiba_003

أستغفر الله و أتوب إليه
سبحان الله ، الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله ، الله أكبر ، لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
اللهم صل و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد 
أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو و أتوب إليه
سبحان الله و بحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## سار90

اللهم امين

----------


## hiba_003

بنات جربتو برنامج قانون الجذب ؟ ما شيين فيه ؟ و شو حسيتو؟؟

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هبه انا ماجربته كل ما ابا اجرب انسى

انتي جربتيه

----------


## hiba_003

من الأسبوع الماضي أجربه بس المشكلة أستمر يومين أو ثلاث و بنسى و لازم أبدأ من جديد . الحين بديت من جديد و اليوم عملت اليوم الثاني و إن شاء الله ما أنسا رح أحاول مثلا أخليه بعد كل صلاة مغرب حتى ما أنسا ..بس فعلا أحس إني مبسووووطة و مرتاحة.

----------


## لجين الكويت

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ليش كل ما ادخل ما احصل حد  :Frown:

----------


## لجين الكويت

اهم شي انكم بصحه وعافيه

والله انكم دوم فبالي

وعسى الله يرزقنا بالرياييل الصالحين...

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

هلااااااااااااا لجين شحالج

----------


## * نرجس*

*ماشاء الله كلكن رقود*

----------


## * نرجس*

*أحلى صباح لبنـــــات التجمــــع ... عساااكن بخيـــــر وسهــــــاله

حبيبتي روح راك أشكرج عالدعوة الطيبه ...*

----------


## القلب الحي

*لا إله إلا الله ولا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله العلى العظيم
اسأل الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن لهو كفؤن احد
أن يرزق كل بنات الزوج الصالح إلى يرضيها ويرضاء عنها*

----------


## لجين الكويت

هلا والله نبوضه اخبارج^^

هلا بنات شخباركم؟

----------


## "روح راك"

> هلا والله نبوضه اخبارج^^
> 
> هلا بنات شخباركم؟


اهلييين لجين
تمام انتي شخبارج؟؟

والله التجمع استوى باااااااااارد

----------


## "روح راك"

اللهم ارزقني وارزق جميع بنات المسلمين بزواااج صالحين وجميع بنات التجمع عاجلا غير آجلا
لااله الا انت سبحانك كنت من الظالمين

----------


## "روح راك"

> *أحلى صباح لبنـــــات التجمــــع ... عساااكن بخيـــــر وسهــــــاله
> 
> حبيبتي روح راك أشكرج عالدعوة الطيبه ...*


العفوو فديتج 

وربي يوفقج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح ويرزقنا وياج عاجلا غير آجلا يارب

----------


## لجين الكويت

هلا روح

كنت اشوف فلم هندي ههههههههههه

اي والله وايد بارد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *دلوعة_قلبي*

هااااااي بنوتات ..

صباح الورد يا ورد

اشششحالكم ..

----------


## نور حياتي

صباح الخير وينكم يا ملقووفات ؟

----------


## عروس العيم

اللهم ارزقني وارزق بنات التجمع وبنات المسلمين بالازواج الصالحين 
وفرح قلب كل وحدة فيهم يارب 
اللهم امين

----------


## hiba_003

> اللهم ارزقني وارزق بنات التجمع وبنات المسلمين بالازواج الصالحين 
> وفرح قلب كل وحدة فيهم يارب 
> اللهم امين


اللهم آمييين

----------


## عروس العيم

يا بنات يا عرايس يا كتاكيت 
ويييينكم

----------


## lovely A

حلو الموضوووع وايد

----------


## * نرجس*

*مسااالورد يابنـــــــــــــــات ... كيفكون ؟*

----------


## عروس العيم

> *مسااالورد يابنـــــــــــــــات ... كيفكون ؟*


الحمدلله بخير 
انتي شخبارج شو مسوية

----------


## عروس العيم

سبحان وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

مساااااااااااااااااااء الخيييييييييييييييييييييير

حد هني

----------


## أغلى من الغلا

مساء النوور ..انا هني  :Smile:  !

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

مساااااااااااااااا الخير


اشحااااااااااااااااالكم عروساااااااااااااااااات


والله اشتقت لكم

اسمحولي ماكنت اقدر أدش النت كانت مشكلة عندنا في النت  :Frown: 

والحمدلله توها انحلت


والله لكم وحششششة


هااابشورني شو أخباركم وشو الأجواء عنكم ومح انخطب مننكم :Smile: ؟؟؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

وينكم محد فقدني هاليومين  :Frown: ؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله

----------


## بدوية والنعم

> مساااااااااااااااا الخير
> 
> 
> اشحااااااااااااااااالكم عروساااااااااااااااااات
> 
> 
> والله اشتقت لكم
> 
> اسمحولي ماكنت اقدر أدش النت كانت مشكلة عندنا في النت 
> ...





لا يالغلا ما انخطبت بس ان شاااااء الله باجر دعيت وسويت قانون الجذب ونتريا ونشووووف خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ..من صج الكل وحشتوني....افا والله كله ولازعلج ان شاء الله الليلة شو رايكم نسبح القيام ب( يا حنان يامنان يابديع السماوات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام)

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> لا يالغلا ما انخطبت بس ان شاااااء الله باجر دعيت وسويت قانون الجذب ونتريا ونشووووف خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ..من صج الكل وحشتوني....افا والله كله ولازعلج ان شاء الله الليلة شو رايكم نسبح القيام ب( يا حنان يامنان يابديع السماوات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام)


إن شاء الله ننخطب كلنا هالأسبوع  :Big Grin: 


إن شاء الله الليلة بدعي بس تعاالي أبا أطبق قانون الجذب بس كيف  :Big Grin:

----------


## * نرجس*

*عروس العيم ... أنا بخير الحمد الله استانست بالجو اليوم ونتريى المطر باذن الله

وبدعيلكن خواتي بنات التجمع... مابنسى ان شاء الله*

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> *عروس العيم ... أنا بخير الحمد الله استانست بالجو اليوم ونتريى المطر باذن الله
> 
> وبدعيلكن خواتي بنات التجمع... مابنسى ان شاء الله*


 :Smile: 

اشحالج نرجس؟

----------


## Rosewater

ربي يرزقكم الازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل
الله يسعدكم ويوفقكم في حياتكم
وان شاء الله كلكم تنخطبوون هالشهر
آميييييييين

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

وحشتيني بنوته

اللهم اميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## * نرجس*

*بنوته حلوه .. انا بخير الحمد الله 
انتي اشحالج ؟*

----------


## طيبة موت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشحالكن بنات؟؟

عساكن كلكن بخير وسهالة..

اسمحولي ع القصور..
بس اليوم نزل عندنا في بوظبي مطر وااااااااايد ماشاء الله ودعيت للكل..

صدق ما احدر وااايد بس والله كل ما دعيت حق عمري دعيت لبنات التجمع..

وإن شاء الله أول وحدة تكون نبضي استغفاري..

----------


## "روح راك"

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اشحالكن بنات؟؟
> 
> عساكن كلكن بخير وسهالة..
> 
> اسمحولي ع القصور..
> بس اليوم نزل عندنا في بوظبي مطر وااااااااايد ماشاء الله ودعيت للكل..
> 
> ...





ونحن حاليا يطيح عندنا مطر وقبل شوي بعد وانا بعد دعيت لي ودعيتلكم ولجميع بنات السلمييييييييييين جمييييييييعا يارب ويزاج الله الف خييييييييييييييييير وربي يرزقج عاجلا غير آجلا 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييييين يارب نبوووض اول وحده تستااااااااااهل وربي 
يارب ترزقها بالزوووج الصالح عاجلا غير آجلا 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك كنت من الظالميييييييييييين

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

صباح الخير عرووسات

شو أصبحتن اليوم؟؟


ماشاءالله الجو روووعة وحلوة يلسة البيت  :Big Grin:  في مثل هذه الأجواء  :Big Grin:

----------


## *دلوعة_قلبي*

صبااااح الخير بنوته حلوووة

مبروك علينا و عليكم الرحمة .. ان شالله اتكون سقيا خيررررر

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> صبااااح الخير بنوته حلوووة
> 
> مبروك علينا و عليكم الرحمة .. ان شالله اتكون سقيا خيررررر


صباح الفل والياسمين


الله يبارك فحياتج يارب وتكون سقيا رحمة وخير ^^

انتي اشحالج دلوعة ^^؟

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله 
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله
استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله استغفرلله

----------


## نـونـوه

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## ورد جـوري

صباح الورد والجوري والمطر لووول
شو الاجواء عندكن ما شاء الله انا ناشة من الفجر مابا افوت الجو الحلووو 
وطبعا دعيت وبدعي 

عموما انا حاليا قاعدة اتجهز لاني خبرتكن بسير العمرة هالخميس.. شي خوات تحسبوني رديت من السفر لالالا
ان شاء الله هالخميس باذن الله واكيد الجو روعه هناك ^_^ وما بننسى الكل

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> صباح الورد والجوري والمطر لووول
> شو الاجواء عندكن ما شاء الله انا ناشة من الفجر مابا افوت الجو الحلووو 
> وطبعا دعيت وبدعي 
> 
> عموما انا حاليا قاعدة اتجهز لاني خبرتكن بسير العمرة هالخميس.. شي خوات تحسبوني رديت من السفر لالالا
> ان شاء الله هالخميس باذن الله واكيد الجو روعه هناك ^_^ وما بننسى الكل


صباااح الفل والياسمين

ماشاء الله روووووووووووعة الجو .. أنا من البارحة مب راقدة إلااا كنت أغفل شوي كنت انتظر هاللحظات الحلوة اللي نقدر ندعي فيها والله يستجاب دعاوينا إن شاء الله يارب


ماشاء الله الله يديمها علينا من نعمة إن شاء الله سقيا خير ورحمة لا سقيا عذاب
هيه وأنا عبالي سرتي ورديتي ماشاء الله

تسيرين وتردين بالسلامة وعمرة مقبولة مقدماً ودعواتج لنا إنه نزور هالبيت الحرام ونعتمر في القريب العاجل ودعواتج النا جميع بالأزواج الصالحين عاجلًا غير آجل

----------


## ورد جـوري

> صباااح الفل والياسمين
> 
> ماشاء الله روووووووووووعة الجو .. أنا من البارحة مب راقدة إلااا كنت أغفل شوي كنت انتظر هاللحظات الحلوة اللي نقدر ندعي فيها والله يستجاب دعاوينا إن شاء الله يارب
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله الله يديمها علينا من نعمة إن شاء الله سقيا خير ورحمة لا سقيا عذاب
> هيه وأنا عبالي سرتي ورديتي ماشاء الله
> 
> تسيرين وتردين بالسلامة وعمرة مقبولة مقدماً ودعواتج لنا إنه نزور هالبيت الحرام ونعتمر في القريب العاجل ودعواتج النا جميع بالأزواج الصالحين عاجلًا غير آجل


صباح الشوق ^_^
حتى انا ناشة من وقت الصلاة ومابا انام حلووو الجو ما شاء الله 
شحالج الغلا...

هييه ان شاء الله بروح الخميس ^_^ جان تبين شي من هناك ولا خاطرج بشي خبريني انتي ولا اي وحده من الخوات 
واكيييييد بدعيلكن وبختص الخوات بالتجمع هنيه وكل وحده وصتني بدعاء معين ^^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

> صباح الشوق ^_^
> حتى انا ناشة من وقت الصلاة ومابا انام حلووو الجو ما شاء الله 
> شحالج الغلا...
> 
> هييه ان شاء الله بروح الخميس ^_^ جان تبين شي من هناك ولا خاطرج بشي خبريني انتي ولا اي وحده من الخوات 
> واكيييييد بدعيلكن وبختص الخوات بالتجمع هنيه وكل وحده وصتني بدعاء معين ^^


أنا الحمدلله بخير وسهاله

نبا سلامتج ودعواتج الطيبة ^^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

مبروووووووووووووووووك عليكم التجمع رقم 7

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...3#post19967593

----------

